#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-07
<erkan^> OerHeks: Ik ben net bij #fedora-india geweest en met de programmamaker over de lekhonee-gnome gesproken. ik heb http://ftp.nl.debian.org/debian/pool/main/l/lekhonee-gnome/lekhonee-gnome_0.11-1_i386.deb gedownload en het is me gelukt
<StefandeVries> môge, leoquant
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> m'n stukje is bijna af
<leoquant> prachtig en alvast bedankt
<StefandeVries> graag gedaan
<leoquant> zeg, moet jij eigenlijk geen cloak?
<StefandeVries> ik weet wat het is en wat het doet, maar...heb ik er iets aan?
<leoquant> it hides your ip
<leoquant> je krijgt daarvoor een unaffiliated
<leoquant> veel leden doen dit idd
<StefandeVries> en jij kunt ze instellen/toewijzen?
<leoquant> we gaan samen naar #freenode, daar vraag je om een pm met een aanwezige staffer, je zegt dat je actief bent in ubuntu-nl kanalen, en dat je een unaffuliated cloak wil
<leoquant> ik ga mee naar #freenode, maar jij regelt het...:)
<leoquant> ik ben er nu, staffers hebben een mark
<StefandeVries> en jouw rol is dan..? (ik wil niet ondankbaar lijken, maar ik ga liever voorbereid een strijd aan ;))
<leoquant> als ze moeilijk doen ben ik er
<leoquant> ze zijn dit gewend
<leoquant> het is altijd goed gegaan hoor
<StefandeVries> oké
<leoquant> kloeri is goed
<StefandeVries> wacht, ik sluit even een toetsenbord op m'n netbook aan
<leoquant> en aanwezig
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> mrmist is aardig
<StefandeVries> je hebt er ervaring mee, merk ik :)
<leoquant> jawel OerHeks en comandoline gingen je voor
<StefandeVries> oké, toetsenbord aangesloten
<leoquant> en ik zelf...duh
<StefandeVries> zullen we dan maar?
<leoquant> yep
<StefandeVries> ik vraag gewoon een privégesprek met een teamlid?
<leoquant> in het engels ja
<leoquant> je mag het ook zowiezo doen
<StefandeVries> gewoon /msg met een voiced lid
<StefandeVries> ik vraag het eerst even globaal
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> , je zegt dat je actief bent in ubuntu-nl kanalen, en dat je een unaffuliated cloak wil
<leoquant> unaffilitiated net als johanvd
<StefandeVries> Done
<StefandeVries> gesprek begonnen, nu antwoord afwachten
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> ik voel me best brutaal, eigenlijk
<leoquant> nee het is normaal
<leoquant> freenode doet dit
<StefandeVries>  Well, I'm an active member of the Dutch Ubuntu Community and I would like to request a unaffiliated cloak
<StefandeVries> <mrmist> Sure, give me a minute
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Zo, dat ging vlug
<StefandeVries> en het échte praktische nu van de cloak is..?
<StefandeVries> nut*
<leoquant> hostmask, verbergt je ip nationaliteit oa.
<leoquant> gelukt
<leoquant> dat ging erg vlot
<StefandeVries> Done
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> even uit- en inloggen
<StefandeVries> ja
<StefandeVries> dank je voor de tip, leoquant
<leoquant> rock solide
<leoquant> ok, het is echt goed om te doen
<StefandeVries> nu even doen wat ik al een maand heb willen doen; #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo op de netbook auto-joinen
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Done
<StefandeVries> gaat goed vanochtend :)
<leoquant> doet pidgin dat ook via SSL?
<StefandeVries> Op de netbook blijf ik XChat gebruiken voor IRC
<leoquant> ah
<StefandeVries> dat is pure gemakzucht, eigenlijk :$
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ubuntu members hebben een member cloak
<leoquant> dat gaat via een ubuntu kanaal
<leoquant> ik dacht via ubuntu-irc-ops ofzo
<leoquant> maar dat ligt wellicht in de toekomst voor je...:D
<StefandeVries> daarvoor moet ik eerst Ubuntu Member worden, en daartoe moet ik eerst een grotere communitybijdrage leveren
<leoquant> en als je freenode sponsort kun je ook een afwijkende cloak krijgen
<leoquant> StefandeVries, een substantiele bijdrage of een langere tijd
<StefandeVries> deze cloak volstaat voorlopig, maar ubuntu member wil ik nog steeds worden
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> ok ik neem een bakkie
<StefandeVries> Lijkt me eng om mezelf te moeten verdedigen. Alsof je een proefschrift schrijft:P
<leoquant> groet!
<StefandeVries> laat 'm je smaken
<leoquant> jaja..
<RawChid_> StefandeVries, dat valt reuze mee met wat ik tot nu toe gezien heb
<StefandeVries> wat, RawChid? de cloakaanvraag?
<RawChid> 10:01:03 <+StefandeVries> Lijkt me eng om mezelf te moeten verdedigen. Alsof je een proefschrift schrijft:P
 * RawChid heeft zichzelf op de lijst gezet voor 5 april
<StefandeVries> Ik ben er zelf nooit actief bijgeweest
<StefandeVries> En ik was er voor het laatst..kijken..1 jaar terug
<StefandeVries> hoe verloopt het precies?
<RawChid> Je moet een pagina maken met je verhaal
<StefandeVries> (hoe dan ook zal ik eerst een grotere bijdrage moeten leveren aan de gemeenschap, maar dat terzijde)
<RawChid> Tijdens de meeting kom je aan  de beurt.
<RawChid> Dan mag je wat vertellen over jezelf. En gaan ze je wat vragen stellen
<RawChid> Wat je van plan bent enzo
<StefandeVries> hmm..
<RawChid> Hier een verhaaltje van Ronnie http://prikbord.ubuntu-nl.org/blog/2010/12/12/als-je-ubuntu-member-wilt-worden/
<StefandeVries> in welk kanaal vinden deze 'gesprekken' plaats?
<StefandeVries> ah #ubuntu-meeting
<StefandeVries> Eerst een bijdrage leveren :)
<StefandeVries> maar het lijkt me interessant om het eens bij te wonen
<RawChid> Kom dan 5 april
<RawChid> Kun je mij steunen :P
<RawChid> Even een \o/ doen
<StefandeVries> Tuurlijk, ik zal het noteren ;)
<StefandeVries> Op welke bijdrage ga je je beroepen bij je 'verdediging'?
<RawChid> Dit is mijn pagina: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RachidBM
<RawChid> Vooral vertaal-/documentatieteam
<StefandeVries> Wauw. Een aardige staat van dienst. :)
<StefandeVries> Ik zal er zijn, 5 april
<StefandeVries> weet je ook hoe laat het begint(onze tijd)?
<RawChid> Even in mn agenda kijken
<RawChid> 21u onze tijd
<StefandeVries> Staat nu ook in mijn agenda.
<StefandeVries> :)
<RawChid> Nice
<StefandeVries> Waar is binnen Ubuntu-NL nog behoefte aan, denk je?
<RawChid> Euh
<RawChid> Wat bedoel je?
<RawChid> Waar jouw hulp nodig kan zijn?
<StefandeVries> Precies
<RawChid> Het documentatieteam heeft niet veel actieve leden
<StefandeVries> dat klopt
<RawChid> Daar is eigenlijk altijd wel wat te doen
<RawChid> Ligt er ook aan hoe ver je wilt gaan natuurlijk :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik dacht meer in de trant van programmeren, mar het enige wat ik kan bedenken is Lernid..en dat wordt niet meer onderhouden:P
<RawChid> Ohja
<RawChid> Jullie zijn toch bezig met zo'n webapp?
<StefandeVries> ikzelf niet
<RawChid> Ik denk dat je daar wel 1 van de weinig programmeerbijdragen kunt leveren :P
<StefandeVries> ja, bij Just For learning, zeke rnu Lernid niet meer onderhouden wordt
<RawChid> Oh, en het nieuwe forumthema !
<RawChid> PHP/HTML/CSS
<RawChid> Dat project ligt nu ook een beetje stil
<StefandeVries> Daar heb ik wel ervaring mee
<StefandeVries> hmmm
<StefandeVries> er is toch best veel te doen
<RawChid> Zeker
<StefandeVries> ik ga er gewoon over nadenken
<StefandeVries> en laat nog van me horen
<RawChid> Prima :)
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: mocht je mee willen helpen bij het forum thema (de hulp is hard nodig), dan kun je bij mij terecht met vragen
<StefandeVries> Ik ga het allemaal overwegen, Ronnie :)
<StefandeVries> ik ben echter niet helemaal geweldig(understatement) met vormgeving
<RawChid> Join the club
 * RawChid ziet net dat je ook wel aardug kunt vertalen StefandeVries :P
<RawChid> Was wat Ubuntu package descriptions aan het reviewen
<RawChid> Zag jou naam voorbij komen
<StefandeVries> Mijn oma en moeder zijn Engelstalig(Iers), vandaar. :)
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: je hoeft ook niet te kunnen designen, er staan al enkele designs pagina's klaar, die hoef je alleen maar na te bouwen in PHP/HTML/CSS
<StefandeVries> Ronnie: om naar bugs te sporen?
<Ronnie> nee, ik heb al enkele designs in GIMP gemaakt
<Ronnie> die moeten omgezet worden naar code
<StefandeVries> Ah, oké, dan is het duidelijk
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/ZrY/ en http://ubuntuone.com/p/ZrX/
<Ronnie> hier staat al wat informatie om van start te gaan: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/WebsiteTheme/Forum/Meehelpen
<StefandeVries> Ronnie: ik zal er  vandaag nog naar kijken. eerst mijn eigen C++-project verrder helpen en leoquanttevreden stellen :)
<Ronnie> :)
<StefandeVries> En juist spatiegebruik in mijn taalgebruik implementeren. :P
<StefandeVries> RawChid: welke pakketomschrijving zag je dan langskomen?
<RawChid> Tja, weet ik neit precies meer
<RawChid> oa iets met APT
<RawChid> Eind 2009
<StefandeVries> Dat kan best ja..lang geleden
<RawChid> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/maverick/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/nl/+filter?person=stefandevries   ;)
 * RawChid is er weg van. Laterz
<StefandeVries> tot later
<OerHeks> wat leuk, Stefan met een Unaf. :-)
<StefandeVries> ja, op aanraden van leoquant
<StefandeVries> binnen 5 minuten geregeld met een stafflid van FreeNode
<OerHeks> ik heb dit ook sindskort, ik ben niet bang voor mijn ip. of domein wat er aan hangt.
<StefandeVries> nee, ik ook niet
<OerHeks> maar gezien de hak aanvallen op irc/freenode/overal ter wereld, kan het geen kwaad je IP te verbergen.
<StefandeVries> inderdaad
<StefandeVries> ik begin migraine te krijgen
<StefandeVries> welkom terug, leoquant
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries
<MrChrisDruif> Hai leoquant
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, hoi
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het?
<leoquant> druk met niks
<leoquant> ik ben ontzettend veel zin om te experimenteren van servers en openbsd
<leoquant> van=met
<OerHeks> wat let je ?
<RawChid> Ubuntu
<leoquant> OerHeks, klopt, niets. maar ik wil met heel erg inlezen
<MrChrisDruif> Why OpenBSD? Just curious?
<MrChrisDruif> -/
<leoquant> voordat ik begin
<MrChrisDruif> -?
<leoquant> ik heb altijd gedold met bsd derivaten
<leoquant> ook desktop varianten
<leoquant> nexenta zelfs
<leoquant> = nu dood
<leoquant> ik wil met irc draaien op een server. irssi dus
<RawChid> Solaris ben ik niet zo over te spreken
<leoquant> heb ik ook erg geprobeerd RawChid , tijd terug al, niet stabiel....
<MrChrisDruif> Nexenta? Laat wel "een" belletje rinkelen...
<MrChrisDruif> Maar waarom niet FreeBSD...op die manier bedoelde ik het meer leoquant :)
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, een project dat met belangstelling werd gevolgd door mark s. ook
<MrChrisDruif> Mark S.?
<MrChrisDruif> Ken ik niet?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....Shuttleworth
<RawChid> lol
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, op die manier, experimenteren zou idd betekenen beide te proberen
<OerHeks> virtueel ?
<leoquant> OerHeks, nee ik wil echt een server draaien,
<leoquant> alleen al om te leren
<leoquant> o experimenteren virtueel
<leoquant> doe ik al ツ
<MrChrisDruif> Op fysieke hardware draait bijna alles beter dan met VM
<leoquant> maar het is veel werk om je in te lezen
<leoquant> dat is het probleem
<leoquant> conclusie: geen te weinig tijd
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: Gewoon een tut lezen/bijnemen en gaan experimenteren...
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan nog zolang lezen over iets...als je het echt gaat gebruiken leer je er pas mee te werken...
<leoquant> yep dat klopt
<MrChrisDruif> Had ik eerst ook met Ubuntu...maar er is niet zoveel aan als je het eenmaal gebruikt...
<leoquant> maar de omgeving waarin ik mezelf toesta te experimenteren moet ik beperken
<MrChrisDruif> Als je pas echt Linux wilt kennen zou ik Arch aanraden denk ik...
<leoquant> voordat ik hier thuis iedereen in het harnas jaag
<MrChrisDruif> Ook een mooie opstap naar FreeBSD, gebruiken beide init-scripts etc...
<leoquant> arch/fedora/alles gedaan
<leoquant> punt is: server
<leoquant> fedora heeft een derivaat met een freebsd kernel
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....leuk
<MrChrisDruif> Er is ook Freesbie ofzo....FreeBSD met KDE (Jak...KDE....niet mijn voorkeur, maar is persoonlijke opinie)
<leoquant> Fedora-14-i686-Live-Security.iso
<leoquant> maargoe ik ga verder op met lap nu
<leoquant> doeg
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, goede middag
<DooitzedeJong> Goedenmiddag leoquant
<leoquant> vind je het een goed idee een vergadering te plannen omtrent "just for learning"?
<DooitzedeJong> ja, maar is carneval al over?
<StefandeVries1> carnaval is woensdag voorbij
<leoquant> nee, maar je kunt er rekening mee houden
<leoquant> en de meeting in de toekomst plannen
<leoquant> week van 14 mrt?
<leoquant> mind dan zijn er workshops/meetings
<commandoline> kan hier wel
<commandoline> (tenminste, vaak :P)
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ik beschouw je als lead van dat project in organ. opzicht
<DooitzedeJong> Volgende week dus
<leoquant> als je dat niet wil zijn, moet je dat aangeven
<leoquant> yep, zou kunnen
<DooitzedeJong> ronnie kan jij dan ook?
<commandoline> ik zie dan geen workshops behalve python, klopt dat?
<leoquant> : http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl/events
<commandoline> die heb ik voor me idd
<DooitzedeJong> De wiki workshop is de week daarna
<leoquant> tot 22 mrt nog niet
<DooitzedeJong> Zou dus kunnen?
<leoquant> liefst door de week DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> geen weekends...pfff
<DooitzedeJong> Het liefst op woensdag
<leoquant> commandoline, ? jij?
<commandoline> woensdag is wat mij betreft OK
<leoquant> bij mij ook
<DooitzedeJong> ronnie?
<DooitzedeJong> Zal ik 'm er maar bij zetten?
<leoquant> ja, hopelijk kan Ronnie  ook, maar die is druk
<commandoline> en hoe laat dan?
<leoquant> rond 19.00?
<DooitzedeJong> jep
<DooitzedeJong> Dan zijn we om 20:00 klaar
<DooitzedeJong> ongeveer
<leoquant> gebruik je ook de mailinglijst DooitzedeJong ?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> Die van Just For Learning?
<leoquant> handig ook als extra reminder
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> ?
<commandoline> 19:00 is goed
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> onderwerp: de blueprints van het project op launchpad verder uitwerken?
<DooitzedeJong> JA
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> +1
<DooitzedeJong> En kijken wat hoge prioriteit heeft
<commandoline> idd
<leoquant> mind: geen deadlines voor dit project....
<leoquant> anders word ik boos
<leoquant> lol
<DooitzedeJong> Als we nou zeggen alle blueprints erbij pakken en aan die blueprint een aantal vragen stellen
<DooitzedeJong> Zodat we de prioriteit kunnen bepalen
<leoquant> prioriteit ok
<commandoline> hmm, ik zou meer kijken wat op wat steunt, en wat cursusleiders graag willen hebben qua functies
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is dan ook inbegrepen bij die vragen
<leoquant> commandoline, goed punt
<commandoline> ubuntu-nl-meeting trouwens?
<leoquant> HET punt
<DooitzedeJong> #jfl
<leoquant> meeting is twee di
<commandoline> het is daar al druk :P
<leoquant> tweede di in de maand toch?
<commandoline> welke?
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl-meeting voortgangsvergadering
<leoquant> hoe heet dat toch...:/
<DooitzedeJong> ubuntu-nl-meeting Gemeenschaps vergadering?
<leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/voor-iedereen-iedere-10e-van-de-maand-een-open-irc-meeting/
<leoquant> commandoline, herstel
<DooitzedeJong> Definitief Woensdag 16 Maar 2011 p, 17:00
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, herstel
<DooitzedeJong> ik bedoel 19:00
<leoquant> ok
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> iedere 10 de dus...sorry
<Ronnie> woensdag is OK
<Ronnie> 16 maart
<leoquant> ツ
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: waar doen we de vergadering dan?
<DooitzedeJong> Staat al op loco.ubuntu.com #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team
<commandoline> ok
<Ronnie> team-kanaal?
<Ronnie> is dat ergens voor nodig
<Ronnie> of mag iedereen daat gewoon binnen/
<DooitzedeJong> Was vorige keer toch ook in het team kanaal?
<commandoline> nee, #ubuntu-nl-meeting dacht ik
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Doen we dat
<leoquant> StefandeVries1, trouble met de cloak? of niets aan de hand?
<StefandeVries1> Nee hoor, met desktop ingelogd terwijl netbook nog aangemeld was :)
<StefandeVries1> geen paniek
<leoquant> oki
<StefandeVries1> tot hoe laat ben je online?
<leoquant> poeh.......ik wou vanavond vrij vroeg uitloggen etc.
<leoquant> maar als er iets is?
<StefandeVries1> nee, dat niet, maar het stukje is bijna af
<StefandeVries1> ga er de laatste hand aan leggen zodra ik mijn C++-code heb weten te temmen
<leoquant> leuk, anders laat je me via de mail wat lezen?
<leoquant> ach, rustig aan
<StefandeVries1> En je e-mail is?
<leoquant> die is geheim.....
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries1> heel geheim, ja nou
<StefandeVries1> ;)
<leoquant> is jfl nog "up"
<StefandeVries1> nee
<leoquant> (oei) :P
<StefandeVries1> DooitzedeJong wacht er nog even me
<leoquant> gelukkig
<StefandeVries1> Alan heeft hem het een en ander duidelijk gemaakt
<leoquant> juist
<StefandeVries1> een goede voorbereiding..
<StefandeVries1> is tijd die je aan het werk had kunnen besteden LOL
<leoquant> yeah
<leoquant> ik moest de toetsn uit het bord tikken om mijn puntje te maken...
<StefandeVries1> nee, toch liever voorbereiden
<StefandeVries1> wat een moeite dan voor die drie puntjes
<leoquant> ach, it happens
<leoquant> once upon a time...
<DooitzedeJong> Goodevening
<StefandeVries1> Hi there
<DooitzedeJong> How are you doing?
<StefandeVries1> Could have been better. Debugging 1200 lines of code can be a pain in the you-know-what
<DooitzedeJong> haha, good luck. Are you done with it?
<StefandeVries1> I'm now rewriting 100 lines
<StefandeVries1> Shouldn't take that long
<DooitzedeJong> Im glad to hear that
<DooitzedeJong> :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb #jfl gedropt
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant
<exalt> SenSe niet aanwezig ?
<exalt> Op t matje SenSe!
<exalt> hup...
<RawChid> Wat heeft ie nou weer gedaan
<RawChid> :P
<exalt> we zijn nogmaar tekort actief binnen ubuntu-nl om aanspraak temaken op stemgerechtigheid. ik en foad zijn al sinds 2006 actief, toen zat hij nog in de luiers :P
<RawChid> Ah
 * OerHeks voelt zich een beetje een voor-dringert
<exalt> OerHeks, we zijn een protest manifest aan het schrijven
<RawChid> Volgens mij moet je voor langere tijd bijgedragen hebben
<RawChid> Maar "bijdragen" is niet heel gedetailleerd vastgelegd
<RawChid> Dat zal vast wel duidelijker worden wanneer de raad gekozen is..
<exalt> RawChid, hehehe :P google op ubuntu-nl en exalt / amortvigil en je zal 100erden casussen waarin ik op irc heb geholpen :D
<OerHeks> ah die vogel ja
<exalt> OerHeks, ja diejen
<exalt> dit is hoe wij er over denken:
<exalt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577139/
<RawChid> Mooi spraakgebruik
<RawChid> Een duidelijke mix van jou en foad
<exalt> RawChid, dat klopt
<OerHeks> .. jonge revolutie, mooi gevonden.
<OerHeks> Ontwaakt !
<exalt> Hey sense
<sense> hey exalt
<exalt> Sense, als je mij wat beter kende wist je dat je het meeste wat ik zeg , ( en dat  geld regelmatig ook voor FOAD ) met een korreltje zout kan nemen
<sense> exalt: Dat vind ik niet gepast in zulke situaties.
<exalt> tenzij in een hulp situatie op ubuntu - nl natuurlijk
<sense> Over serieuze zaken moet je een serieus gesprek kunnen verwachten.
<sense> Grappig gaan doen en anderen omlaag gaan halen helpt niet echt.
<sense> Want dan weet ik dus niet wat je nou echt wilt/vindt.
<exalt> sense, http://www.google.nl/#q=exalt+ubuntu-nl+/srv/ufr/supy&hl=nl&safe=active&prmd=ivns&ei=Zjt1TauoOZGbOpat4MgG&start=10&sa=N&fp=8d0094acae023930
<exalt> die gaat terug tot 2009 en hier vind je enkele casussen waar ik hielp
<exalt> hier eerdere: http://www.google.nl/#sclient=psy&hl=nl&safe=active&q=amortvigil+ubuntu-nl+&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=8d0094acae023930
<exalt> en wanneer je er 2006 bij zet nog eerder
<exalt> e
<sense> exalt: Dat zijn een paar voorbeelden, maar zo specifiek zoeken is niet iets wat je van ons kunt verwachten. De bewijslast lag wel grotendeels bij jou. Wij kunnen wel wat gaan zoeken, maar we hebben geen tijd om iedereen bij langs te gaan.
<exalt> nou, zoals aangegeven zijn er mensen goed gekeurt met meer motivatie
<exalt> minder*
<sense> Als we mensen beter kennen hoeven we minder op te zoeken, dan hebben die geluk.
<exalt> sense, dat riekt naar vriendjes politiek
<sense> Wij vieren zijn erg actief in de gemeenschap, wij hebben daardoor veel mensen ontmoet. De meest actieve mensen kennen wij daardoor wel. Dat is geen vriendjespolitiek, dat is kennis van de gemeenschap opbouwen.
<exalt> vrij actief op het forum neem ik aan?
<sense> Daar komt het meestal op neer. Maar ik zit zelf erg vaak op IRC en volg de maillijst, en anderen doen dat ook.
<FOAD> Hallo allemaal.
<exalt> hey FOAD
<sense> Maar de leden in de subteams zijn ook nagekeken, natuurlijk.
<FOAD> Dag alfonsius.
<FOAD> Dag sense.
<sense> hey FOAD
<Gotiniens> exalt, ik neem aan dat dit over het stemrecht gaat? ik kan je vertellen ik zit ook nauwelijks op het forum, dus er is niet alleen naar het forum gekeken
<FOAD> Mm.
<exalt> dit gaat over stemrecht ja.
<exalt> Gotiniens, dan ben jij een van de geluks vogels blijkbaar :)
<FOAD> Hoeveel jaar moet je lid (waarvan dan ook) zijn voor je verkozen mag worden?  Ik kon het nergens vinden.
<FOAD> Maar ik begrijp dat het nogal belangrijk is?
<sense> exalt: Gotiniens was vaak aanwezig tijdens de IRC-vergaderingen, en ik zie hem ook wel vaak hier. Dus dat is niet geluk.
<sense> FOAD: Er is geen hard limiet voor.
<exalt> maargoed. ik kan mijn voorzitters ambities dus wel gedag zeggen nu dat ik te hoge woorden gebruik ?
<exalt> die regels zijn inderdaad behoorlijk flexibel
<sense> exalt: We hebben nog een redenen gezien om terug te komen van ons eerdere besluit.
<exalt> welke dan ?
<FOAD> Oh, vreemd om iemand er dan op af te wijzen.
<exalt> sense, welke reden dan ? en wanneer kom ik in de lijst!
<exalt> en FOAD ook ?
<exalt> en wat is de andere reden ?
<exalt> je maakt me hier erg blij mee sense
<FOAD> Het is wat komisch om te stellen dat alfonsius pas een kwartaal zichtbaar is.
<sense> exalt: We hebben nog *geen* redenen gezien om terug te komen van ons eerdere besluit om jullie geen stemrecht te geven.
<exalt> :O
<exalt> dit is gemeen van jouw
<sense> typte ik dat niet goed?
<sense> Oeps, sorry.
<sense> Dat was een fout.
<sense> Dat had ik niet door.
<FOAD> Ik trek mijn kandidatuur terug, ik zie geen reden om lid te willen worden van een club met zulk een willekeurige attitude.
<exalt> Ik wel
<FOAD> Het spijt me voor jullie.
<exalt> Ik bij deze ook
<exalt> tot ubuntu-nl-offtopic en ubuntu-nl
<FOAD> Maar ik blijf wel gewoon helpen hoor, net als in de afgelopen tig kwartalen.
<FOAD> Even goede vrienden. :D
<exalt> :d
<sense> FOAD: Zoals ik al tegen exalt heb gezegd: de bewijslast ligt bij de vrager, wij kunnen niet zelf Google napluizen.
<FOAD> Zeker.
<sense> Ik vind het jammer jullie zo te moeten teleurstellen, maar het is niet anders.
<sense> We moeten wel consequent zijn.
<FOAD> Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat ik weinig op de voorgrond heb getreden in bijvoorbeeld -offtopic.
<exalt> Sense geld een barbeque ook als bewijslast
<exalt> foto bewijs
<FOAD> Het geeft niet hoor sense, ik ben wel erger teleurgesteld.
<sense> exalt: Foto's zijn natuurlijk ook bewijs.
<exalt> sense, meer dan 3 maanden geleden: http://www.flickr.com/photos/fluorisfun/4652306211/in/photostream/
<exalt> hier zie je mijn woonkamer met gradje terminator en niekie
<exalt> de volgende foto is terminator
<exalt> p.s. de fotos mogen enkel als loco bewijs aangevoert worden wanneer ik kiesrechtkrijg :P
<exalt> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fluorisfun/4652300893/in/photostream/ oer en niekie
<exalt> jongens wat was dat lekker
<exalt> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fluorisfun/4652914428/in/photostream/
<FOAD> Dat kan iedereen wel zijn op die foto's.  Het lijkt me dat je al lang actief moet zijn om die mensen te kennen.
<Gotiniens> FOAD, dan wil ik bij deze wel zeggen dat ik behalve oerheks en terminator iedereen positief kan identificeren
<OerHeks> je bedoelt, gezien irl ?
<exalt> Gotiniens, OerHeks is jaren lang stijgerwerker geweest , terminator studeert , probeer t nog eens
<FOAD> :D
<Gotiniens> exalt, ja tuurlijk heb ik wel een idee wie wie zal zijn, maar ik kan het niet zeker weten
<FOAD> Ik wel, maar ja, ik ben nog maar een kwartaal online, dus wat weet ik.
<Gotiniens> sense, in principe kunnen we nu de verkiezing niet controleren, zou je het erg vinden om een account aan te maken zodat we kunnen zien, welke code draait op je server, en of die code wel eerlijk is?
<commandoline> Gotiniens: de code is beschikbaar op launchpad
<RawChid> Gotiniens wilt weten wat er op de server draait, niet wat er op LP staat :P
<commandoline> RawChid: dus jij vindt dat sense maar even zijn ftp-gegevens moet overhandigen? Kom op zeg... :P
<exalt> ik kan me hier wel in vinden
<sense> Gotiniens: Ik begrijp je bezwaar en we hebben ook nagedacht over een manier om het te controleren. Maar het was nogal kortdag. De code staat op Launchpad, en die draait ook op mijn host. Maar ik kan geen account geven, want dan geef ik gelijk de databasewachtwoorden weg.
<RawChid> Ik zeg alleen wat Gotiniens zegt
<sense> De databasewachtwoorden staan in de configuratiebestanden op de FTP.
<exalt> ik ben on afhankelijk....
<Gotiniens> commandoline, ik bedoel inderdaad wat RawChid zegt
<sense> exalt: Dat claim ik zelf ook. :) Maar wie heeft er gelijk...
<exalt> sense, ok ik ben niet stemgerechtig...
<sense> Daarnaast staat de uitslag straks al deels in de database, maar we doen niet aan tussentijdse uitslagen, dus dan zouden mensen voortijdig toegang hebben tot de stand.
<exalt> sense, wat vind je trouwens van de bbq ?
<RawChid> Misschien draait er op de server wel obfuscated naar binairies gecompileerde code...
<Gotiniens> sense, het probleem is dat je na de tijd wel de DB kan vrijgeven, maar die kan natuurlijk al gemanipuleerd zijn door de code op je server :)
<sense> RawChid, Gotiniens: Er is vanalles mogelijk wanneer ik alles zelf draai. Onverantwoord, misschien, maar we hadden geen andere keus.
<sense> Het was toch niet gelukt het op tijd op onze *eigen* server te krijgen, want de webmasters waren niet happig.
<exalt> onverantwoord en vergelijk baar met khadaffies verkiezingen
<RawChid> Nounou
<sense> exalt: Ik hoop dat ik geen mensenrechten schend...
<sense> of onschuldige burgers om zeep help.
<exalt> ik vergeleek je niet met de persoon.
<Gotiniens> sense, ik neem aan dat je geen 2e ww kan instellen voor de verkiezing DB?
<exalt> en ip-log ?
<sense> exalt: schending van het stemgeheim
<sense> Gotiniens: Wordt lastig, je kan niet zomaar overal Django draaien.
<sense> Python-hosting is nog zeldzaam.
<Gotiniens> sense, mjah ik vraag maar, ik weet je hosting pakket niet, en heb de code van de site ook nog niet gezien
<sense> Gotiniens: PCextreme Dynamic Small.
<sense> https://code.launchpad.net/~sense/ubuntu-nl-website/elections
<RawChid> bzr pull die shit
<exalt> sense, wat dacht je van webreus.nl das goedkoop en django
<Gotiniens> sense, 5 databases? maar ze hebben zeker alle 5 maar 1 username/ww combi?
<sense> Gotiniens: Je kan meerdere accounts aanmaken en aparte rechten geven per database.
<exalt> ohhh.
<sense> Ik ga er niet nog een host bijnemen. We moeten voor de volgende verkiezingen maar eens goed kijken naar manieren om het goed te kunnen monitoren en het op ubuntu-nl.org te krijgen. In de tussentijd moeten we elkaar maar wat vertrouwen.
<sense> exalt: De OpenID-hashes van de mensen die gestemd hebben zijn niet heel sterk, en de stemmen worden ook in de database opgeslagen. Ik ga niemand toegang geven zoals het er nu uit ziet en ik ga er zelf ook niet kijken voorlopig.
<exalt> sense, ik heb er een host :)
<Gotiniens> het is ook niet makkelijk, digitale verkiezingen, waarom denk je dat wij het tegenwoordig weer met het potloot doen
<commandoline> exalt: dus we moeten jou wel vertrouwen, maar sense niet?
<sense> commandoline: Dat is een punt.
<exalt> commandoline, ik ben niet verkiesbaar nog kiezer
<commandoline> niet vervelend bedoeld, maar we komen er dus niet verder mee.
<sense> We zijn geen landsbestuur, we zullen elkaar ook moeten kunnen vertrouwen.
<exalt> commandoline, en... ik ben bereid de database te delen
<exalt> sense, blijkbaar ben ik ook niet te vertrouwen
<sense> exalt: Zoals ik al zei, die database *kan* niet openbaar.
<commandoline> exalt: db's inzien mag dus niet, stemgeheim.
<Gotiniens> hmmm
<Cees> een mailinglijst gebruiken. Kan zelfs een stemmotivatie worden meegegeven. Wat nou stemgeheim?
<exalt> commandoline, ik begreep dat er geen stemmer informatie opgeslagen werd
<sense> Cees: Sociale druk moeten we voorkomen.
<sense> exalt: We slaan een hash op van de OpenID om te kunnen controleren wie er al gestemd heeft.
<Gotiniens> idd, als je stemgeheim wil behouden, moet je ook geen stemmer info opslaan,
 * Gotiniens zal de code eens bestuderen
<sense> exalt: Bovendien gaat het me ook om de uitslag, die moet tussentijds ook niet publiek worden.
<exalt> sense, je kan dat ook op een andere manier oplossen
<exalt> sense, waarom mag die tussen tijds niet publiek?
<commandoline> Gotiniens: een hash is in principe niet te herleiden naar de oorspronkelijke data.
<sense> exalt: Geen beïnvloeding.
<exalt> ik weet al van leden hoeveel stemmen ze hebben denkik
<commandoline> exalt: stemgeheim + geen tussenresultaten.
<sense> commandoline: Maar het publiek maken er van geeft mensen de mogelijkheid hun brute-force erop te testen.
<exalt> ik heb ze belooft het stil te houden
<exalt> maar ze zijn er ...
<Gotiniens> commandoline, klopt, maar je weet wel wie er stemgerechtigt is
<sense> exalt: Er is nog niet gestemd, dat gaat pas vanaf 2 april.
<commandoline> sense: ik ben ook niet voor het openmaken van die DB, ik vind de huidige situatie prima.
<exalt> ohh dan wordt er een vies spelletje gespeelt met stemmen "kopen"
<sense> Het is geen opperbeste situatie, dat geef ik toe, maar we zijn maar een internetgemeenschap, geen groot bedrijf of een land, en we moeten er voorlopig maar het ebste van maken.
<Gotiniens> commandoline, en je weet dus ook hun openID, en kan je dus zien wie wat gestemt heeft
<exalt> sense, hoe groot denk je dat ubuntu organisatie is ?
<sense> De gehashte OpenIDs worden wel los opgeslagen.
<exalt> een midden kader bedrijf ?
<sense> exalt: Groter, maar wij zijn maar een klein stukje.
<exalt> ohh...
<Gotiniens> sense, begrijp me goed, ik vind ook best dat we deze verkiezingen door kunnen laten gaan hoor, maar ik vind wel dat we moeten gaan kijken hoe we het opener kunnen maken
<sense> Gotiniens: Dat is ook mijn instelling.
<RawChid> Gotiniens, hoe je het ook wendt of keert. Goed krijg je het voorlopig (voor de komende verkiezing in april) toch niet.
<sense> Het kan nu nog wel, maar vooral wanneer we nog gaan groeien en professioneler willen worden moet het anders.
<Gotiniens> bij sport verenigingen is de stemming ook altijd te controleren, door gewoon naar de ALV te komen en de vingers zelf te tellen
<Gotiniens> RawChid, zoals ik zei, ik wil geen directe oplossing, ik wou vooral over de mensen bewust maken van het probleem
<RawChid> Zeker
<Gotiniens> ik verwacht ook niet dat wij het zomaar zullen oplossen,
<Cees> publiceer je een opkomst percentage? Niet iedereen heeft zichzelf aangemeld als stemgerechtigde (overdreven: kiezen 7 stemmers 7 kandidaten en zijn ze ubuntu-nl?).
<RawChid> Er zijn bewezen protollen om online stemmen te doen
<RawChid> +open
<RawChid> Misschien die eens bekijken voor de volgende keer (wanneer er meer tijd is)
<Gotiniens> zie ook: http://tweakers.net/nieuws/73064/kwart-van-kiezers-estland-stemt-via-internet.html voor wat actuele informatie over internet stemmen
<sense> Goede informatie, ik zal er naar kijken.
<sense> RawChid: We moeten het nog maar eens hebben over dat soort statistieken, maar hoe kleiner de opkomst, hoe minder we zullen publiceren, natuurlijk.
<sense> Ik ga nu maar eens afsluiten, het is wel weer mooi geweest voor vandaag.
<sense> Tot ziens iedereen!
<Gotiniens> later sense
<RawChid> sense: je bedoelde Cees den ik
<RawChid> later
<Cees> later
<sense> RawChid: Ja :)
<sense> doeg!
<martijn1985> goedenavond, ik heb net een paar dagen ubuntu geinstalleerd naast windows, en ik probeer om mijn adapter voor draadloos werkend te krijgen (Zyxel G302 v3). Deze heeft gewerkt via ndiswrapper, maar nadat ik bezig was om een aantal samba shares in te stellen hield hij er mee op. Is er iemand aanwezig die mij hiermee zou kunnen/willen helpen?
<exalt> martijn1985, vraag deze vraag even in #ubuntu-nl
<martijn1985> prima, doe ik dat. Dankje.
<exalt> jammer dat de eenige die niet stem gerechtig is reageert...
<Gotiniens> exalt, dergelijke opmerkingen helpen je natuurlijk niet he ;)
<exalt> Gotiniens, ik ben niet uit op hielenlikken ... ik ben een patriot naar vrijheid openheid en eerlijkheid :P
<MrChrisDruif> Can get a barf-bag?
<Gotiniens> exalt, hielenlikken is natuurlijk wat anders dan telkens een sneer maken :P
<StefandeVries1> MrChrisDruif: this one should do: http://karincarolien.web-log.nl/karincarolien/images/2010/03/19/kotszakje.jpg
<MrChrisDruif> Bedankt StefandeVries1 :)
<StefandeVries1> you're welcome
<StefandeVries1> dát is hielenlikken :)
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Dan kan ik hem gelijk gebruiken ;)
<erkan^> heb ik goed begrepen dat we mogen Lernid in de prullenbak weggooien?
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Wordt besproken in de volgende vergadering ;)
<erkan^> okee baas MrChrisDruif (-:
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^: Ik ben niet de baas, ik herhaal alleen wat ik gehoord heb :)
<erkan^> owwwww okee dan, nu weet ik MrChrisDruif (-:
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-08
<StefandeVries> en daar zijn we weer. goedemorgen iedereen
<MrChrisDruif> Morgen StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Kotszakje vol, MrChrisDruif? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, zo ongeveer wel...
<MrChrisDruif> Bij jou alles goeD?
<MrChrisDruif> GTG
<leoquant> kotszakje.....?
<StefandeVries> Restant van een klein meningsverschil gisteravond, waarbij iemand beticht werd van hielenlikkerij
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> niets ernstigs, volgens mij
<leoquant> mooi.
<RawChid> Iets met een klok en een klepel
<StefandeVries> leoquant, waar komt dat stukje dat ik moet schrijven eigenlijk te staan?
<StefandeVries> precies, RawChid
<leoquant> StefandeVries, twee mogelijkheden uiteraard
<leoquant> *planet
<leoquant> *prikbord
<leoquant> ik opteer voor de planet
<RawChid> Euh
<StefandeVries> Ik laat de keuze aan jou over, ik heb geen voorkeur voor een van beide
<RawChid> Als het op het prikbord komt, komt het ook op de planet
<leoquant> nee RawChid ?
<leoquant> ah, sto stom
<RawChid> Ik weet verder niet waar jullie het over hebben ;)
<RawChid> leoquant is niet stom. Ik kwam daar ook laatst pas achter.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, het prikbord dus?
<StefandeVries> Prima
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> twee vliegen
<RawChid> Psies
<leoquant> en weet je
<leoquant> StefandeVries, plaats het gewoon
<leoquant> zonder dat ik het heb gelezen
<leoquant> das beter
<StefandeVries> nou, ik wil wel, maar hoe plaats ik het? ik heb geen ervaring met het Prikbord
 * RawChid is benieuwd
 * leoquant ook
<RawChid> Dat moet iemand (Double12) voor je erop zetten.
<RawChid> Zal ik zijn mailadres even zoeken
<leoquant> yep
<RawChid> ?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ken je die?
<StefandeVries> Lijkt een goed idee, RawChid. Dan komen we ergens
<StefandeVries> Nee, leoquant
<RawChid> https://launchpad.net/~double12
<RawChid> Dat lijkt me beter
<RawChid> Zo kom je er ook :)
<StefandeVries> Ah, das handiger ja. Centraal via LP :)
<leoquant> zijn "functie"staat daar ook vermeld
<StefandeVries> ik zie het
<leoquant> ik zie jullie later vanmiddag: deo volente
<leoquant> doegiez
<StefandeVries> Dat is prima
<StefandeVries> doeidoei
<StefandeVries> Goed, Double12 heeft mail :)
<StefandeVries> wb
<StefandeVries> wb MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks StefandeVries :)
<StefandeVries> zo, kaartlezer voor SD-kaart besteld. 1,77 van DealExtreme :)
<StefandeVries> openSuse of Fedora voor de netbook?
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu? :P
<StefandeVries> Meh, wil wat anders dan Mint of Ubuntu:P
<OerHeks> voordeel van opensuse is, ze hebben de repo's verplaatst en ververst, ouwe meuk eruit :p
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat las ik ergens
<OerHeks> maar ik zou Fedora doen
<StefandeVries> Waarom Fedore, OerHeks?
<StefandeVries> -ra*
<OerHeks> eigenlijk een beetje sentiment, degene die mij flink op weg heeft geholpen met linux, werkt proff. met Fedora
<OerHeks> yum yum
<StefandeVries> yum yum, ja ja
<OerHeks> maar de openheid / bereidheid iemand te helpen, is in de Fedora community beduidend minder :(
<StefandeVries> Ik ben groot geworden met Ubuntu, daarna op openSuse overgegaan en nu zit ik bij Mint
<StefandeVries> Ja, de Fedora-community mist de gezelligheid en openheid van die van Mint en ubuntu
<RawChid> En waarom wil je iets anders dan Ubuntu?
<RawChid> Als je dat zegt kan je vraag wat beter beantwoord worden ;)
<StefandeVries> Omdat ik al 2 jaar Ubuntu cq Mint gebruik. Ik wil eens iets anders proberen
<StefandeVries> Het is geen hulpvraag ofzo, gewoon verkenning ;)
<OerHeks> ik zou dan een redhat variant proberen.
<StefandeVries> Ik was al ook aan het denken aan een kleinere distro. Arch. Debian. Maar die heb ik beide al eens gehad
<OerHeks> Gentoo ?
<MrChrisDruif> yummie :P
<MrChrisDruif> Arch lijkt me ook eens leuk
<StefandeVries> Gentoo: lekker hardcore, maar ook al eens gedaan ;)
<StefandeVries> Arch is leuk spelen :)
<RawChid> LFS...
<RawChid> Linux From Scratch
<RawChid> Is wel uitdagend denk ik
<StefandeVries> Nee, daar waag ik me nog niet aan
<StefandeVries> Voorlopig te lastig
<RawChid> Arch heeft toch pacman ?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Heb al meerdere pakketten gemaakt
<StefandeVries> Goed doordacht pakketbeheersysteem, vind ik
<RawChid> Je kunt ook BSD-achtigs proberen, of Solaris. Dat raad ik alleen niet aan
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik zat al aan FreeBSD te denken
<StefandeVries> maar op een nagelnieuwe netbook..gaat dat rdelijk werken?
 * RawChid weet van niets
<StefandeVries> Ik download Fedora 14 en openSuse 11.3, en zie wel waar het schip strandt
<StefandeVries> dank jullie :)
<RawChid> Succes
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ik heb m'n stukje naar Double12 gestuurd
<leoquant> ok StefandeVries
<leoquant> ben benieuwd
<StefandeVries> zal ik het je nog sturen, of zie je het wel verschijnen? :)
<leoquant> ik zie het/laat me verrassen
<leoquant> is beter
<leoquant> leuker
<StefandeVries> oké
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> ==> nog even in de zon
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif, wat ben je allemaal aan het doen joh?:P
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Op een klote schoolnetwerk zitten :P
<StefandeVries> Amen:P
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ga nu naar huis
<MrChrisDruif> Cheers
<StefandeVries> cheers
<StefandeVries> welkom, DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> hallo
<StefandeVries> en daar is-ie weer
<StefandeVries> welkom commandoline
<commandoline> bedankt :)
<RawChid> Nice
<RawChid> Ik heb namelijk een Pythonvraag
<StefandeVries> die had je mij ook kunnen stellen ;)
<RawChid> Ik heb een lijst, en die kan ik doorlopen met for i in lijst.
<RawChid> Maar hoe kan ik bijv. element 2 krijgen?
<RawChid> lijst[2] dacht ik, maar dat lukt niet helemaal
<StefandeVries> lijst[1] of lijst[2]
<StefandeVries> Hmm..
<StefandeVries> hoeveel elementen heeft die lijst?
<RawChid> Hm, misschien is het niet echt een lisjt ofzo dan
<RawChid> Is er iets dat mij info ofzo kan geven over een bepaald type?
<StefandeVries> want Python begint te tellen vanaf nul, misschien dat daar de fout zit
<RawChid> in pgp var_dump($lisjt)
<RawChid> Ja, lijst[0] werkt ook niet.
<commandoline> type() geeft je wat info als het geen user defined object is
<commandoline> print type(list)
<StefandeVries> var_dump($lisjt)  < hier zit een typfout in, weet niet of het daaraan ligt
<RawChid> Sorry, die type() is mooI!
<RawChid> die var_dump was een voorbeeld van php. (ik typte te snel)
<RawChid> Het is dus geen lijst wat ik heb :-D
<StefandeVries> oké
<StefandeVries> alles uitsluiten hè :P
<commandoline> gebruik type() alleen niet in de code om te controleren of je wel het juiste object hebt.
<RawChid> Neuh, voor debuggen
<StefandeVries> Da's idd niet Pythonic
<RawChid> Euhm, het is wel een list. Maar hij zegt: IndexError: list index out of range
<commandoline> voor debuggen is het prima :)
<commandoline> RawChid: wat gaf type() terug? type('list')?
<RawChid> <type 'list'>
<commandoline> ok, dan is het er echt één
<StefandeVries> mogen we de code gewoon eens zien?
<StefandeVries> via pastebin ofzo
<commandoline> andere objecten kunnen nl. een list nabootsen in python.
<RawChid> Oke, het is een lijst van lengte 0
<StefandeVries> dan denk ik aan een verkeerde definitie
<RawChid> StefandeVries, het is nu niet echt pastebaar. (veel troep)
<StefandeVries> Oké, RawChid
<commandoline> als die lijst lengte nul heeft, is 'ie simpelweg leeg.
<RawChid> Ben met lxml HTML DOM aan het inlezen.
<RawChid> Moet ook even wennen aan die API uitleg
<commandoline> hmm, die API heb ik nooit gebruikt helaas :(
<hannie> RawChid, bedankt voor het meedenken (unmet dependencies)
<RawChid> Het gekkie is dat ik die "list" wel met for i in lijst kan doorlopen
<RawChid> hannie: no problemo
<commandoline> als type() list teruggeeft, is het bij mijn weten ook echt een list. Dan is wat je beschrijft erg vreemd, ik denk dat je toch wat fout doet.
<RawChid> Daarom ging ik er vanuit dat ik ook wel lijst[0] kon zeggen :S. Heeft het misschien te maken met xpath ofzo...
<StefandeVries> Als de code wel pastebaar is, zien we hem graag
<RawChid> Ik ga em ff opschonen
<RawChid> Oi, en nu vind ik het
<RawChid> Soms is die len(lijst) 0, dus ja, dan gaat lijst[0] niet werken he
<commandoline> veranderd de xml die je als input gebruikt misschien?
<commandoline> klopt idd
<commandoline> oh, je had het al gevonden :P
<commandoline> even overheen gelezen.
<DooitzedeJong> #ubuntu-fry
<DooitzedeJong> oops
<RawChid> Nu nog /j ervoor :P
<DooitzedeJong> ik zit in pocketirc
<hannie> commandoline of StefandeVries, kan ik iets vragen over Python?
<commandoline> hannie: zeker
<StefandeVries> zeker
<hannie> Komt ie:
<hannie> http://piratepad.net/ep/pad/view/ro.0i32sfJWAlx/latest
<hannie> Als ik dit draai zit ik in een eindeloze lus
<commandoline> klopt
<hannie> Waarom ziet ie exit() niet staan?
<commandoline> je breekt eruit door het programma af te sluiten, met (de functie) exit()
<commandoline> wacht even, hij stopt niet bij exit()?
<hannie> Het programma blijft doorhollen
<StefandeVries> Met optie 5 stopt het wel
<StefandeVries> maar je moet tóch eerst twee getallen ingeven
<commandoline> zie je als je '5' invoert wel 'bedankt voor het gebruiken van de calculator?'
<StefandeVries> ^
<hannie> Nee, want de hele tekst blijft langsvliegen
<commandoline> van 'Geef eerste getal' & 'Geef tweede getal'?
<StefandeVries> Ik voer het hier uit, maar ik kan er met 5 gewoon uit, hoewel ik eerst twee getallen moet ingeven
<hannie> Da's gek, ik ga het nogmaals kopiëren en plakken
<hannie> Klopt nu. Er moet een piepklein foutje in mijn eerste plakwerk zitten ):
<commandoline> ok, mooi dat het nu werkt iig.
<StefandeVries> mooi zo :)
<hannie> Maar ik wil nog iets weten, daarvoor moet ik even een paar regels typen:
<StefandeVries> voel je vrij ;)
<hannie> Gemaakt: rekenmachine met menu in vorm van lijst (met indexnummer gemaakt. Daarna:
<hannie> keuze  vragen aan gebruiker en getal1 en getal2 vragen
<hannie> Maar.... wat niet klopt is het volgende:
<hannie> Als ik voor Stoppen kies (keuze 5) wordt toch naar 2 getallen gevraagd
<commandoline> hannie: klopt, daar is bij dat voorbeeld voor gekozen
<commandoline> het was toen huiswerk om dat te verhelpen
<commandoline> uitwerkingen staan online
<hannie> Kan je niet uitstappen zonder dat de getallen gevraagd worden?
<hannie> aha, dat was huiswerk. Dan moet ik het zelf uitzoeken, hè
<commandoline> hannie: bekijk de code nog eens, die getallen worden gevraagd voordat het if-statement begint.
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython staan de uitwerkingen ook nog bij de betreffende les.
<hannie> Ik neem aan dat het vragen naar de getallen op een andere plaats moeten staan
<hannie> Maar dat had ik al geprobeerd
<commandoline> Klopt, dat is een optie.
<hannie> Moet dus naar een ander plekkie zoeken
<hannie> Ik zal de uitwerking er toch even bij moeten halen. Alvast bedankt voor het wijzen erop
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563139/
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563140/
<hannie> Ay, ay, ik heb nog niet zo een creatieve geest ):
<StefandeVries> Programmeren is proberen, hannie. Veel oefenen, dan komt het vanzelf. :)
<hannie> Ja, ik had de input overal naartoe gesleept, maar niet naar elke if-elif statement
<hannie> Ik ga weer oefenen, bedankt voor jullie hulp :)
<StefandeVries> commandoline: het viel me op dat de wiki nog niet bijgewerkt is met de logs en behandelde dingen van zaterdag. heb jij zin en tijd, of zal ik het doen?
<commandoline> graag
<StefandeVries> oké
<RawChid> Zo, mn Python script is klaar
<RawChid> Ten minste, de eerste versie
<StefandeVries> mooi :)
<RawChid> Ik zal em zo laten zien
<StefandeVries> oké
<RawChid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577552/
<StefandeVries> handig gedaan
<RawChid> Als je nog tips hebt hoor ik het wel
<RawChid> Ik ben niet zo'n pyhotnner
<RawChid> Meer java/php, dus misschien dus ik het juist met een java-state-of-mind :P
<StefandeVries> ik heb er niks over te zeuren, dus dat zegt wat :P
<RawChid> Hehe
<RawChid> Dit is de uitvoer: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status/Test
<StefandeVries> Mooi opgemaakt. Simpel, doch elegant ;)
<RawChid> Ik ben nog een kleurtje vergeten zie ik
<StefandeVries> en de vertalers/reviewers worden later pas meegenomen, neem ik aan
<RawChid> Nouja, daar zit nog een probleem
<RawChid> Dit is de huidige pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status/
<RawChid> Dit script is vooral voor de eerste opzet, en misschien soms bijwerken. Ik weet het nog niet
<RawChid> Misschien een parameter meegeven alleen  onvertaald > 0
<StefandeVries> nu ja..wie het heeft vertaald doet erzover niet toe, als de vertaling al gekeurd is
<StefandeVries> En wat maak ik vanavond veel taalfouten zeg..
<Ronnie> RawChid: de nieuwe versie van loco is ondertussen weer online, Hulde aan het vertaal team
<RawChid> Whoei!
<RawChid> Ronnie: ik heb vandaag ook met Python geknutseld
<RawChid> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rachidbm/ubuntu-nl/translating-scripts/view/head:/getstatus.py
<Ronnie> super, leert erg snel of niet?
<RawChid> output: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Rachid/StatusTest
<RawChid> Ja, wel ff wennen. Maar I like
<StefandeVries> en ik had niks te zeuren. bummer.
<Ronnie> erg leuk dat script!
<Ronnie> heeft LP zo'n overzicht zelf niet?
<RawChid> Ja
<RawChid> Klik maar op die URL van mn wiki
<RawChid> Alleen gebruiken wij de wiki om die pakketten te "reserveren"
<Ronnie> ah, slim
<RawChid> Yo, ik heb weer een Pythonvraag
<RawChid> Ik wil een verzameling maken
<RawChid> met Key => (value, value) (dus net iets meer dan een key/value pair)
<RawChid> Suggesties?
<RawChid> Ah, een dict denk ik :P
<Ronnie> {'key
<Ronnie> oops
<Ronnie> {'key': (value, value)}
<RawChid> Hoe begin ik dan?
<RawChid> Ah, heb t al denk ik
<Ronnie> dict = {}
<Ronnie> dict['key'] = (value,value)
<RawChid> Ah, beter!!
<RawChid> dat zocht ik
<erkan^> Ronnie, is de PGP / GPG hetzelfde als EnigeMail --> https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/thunderbird/addon/enigmail/?src=api ?
<erkan^> *Enigmail
<Ronnie> volgens mij gebruiken deze dezelfde techniek
<Ronnie> ik denk dat leoquant hier wel wat meer over weet
<erkan^> ok
<RawChid> GVD, wat is Python toch makkelijk :P
<RawChid> handig*
<erkan^> jouw hersens is zeer goed geheugen volgens me, RawChid
<erkan^> :P
<Ronnie> ja, lang leve python
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-09
<leoquant> StefandeVries, fris stukje op prikbord
<leoquant> precies zoals het bij jou gegaan is ook
<StefandeVries> dank je :) naar je wens dus?
<leoquant> ik ben blij met de publiciteit, en we zouden meer aan de weg timmeren
<leoquant> dit past daar goed bij
<StefandeVries> mooi voor elkaar dan :)
<leoquant> yep (voor derde keer) dank!
<StefandeVries> als je in de toekomst nog verslagen wilt(bijv na afloop van de gehele pythoncursus), dan wil ik wel weer wat schrijven. heb er plezier in gehad. :)
<leoquant> het goed bijhouden van de wiki workshop is inderdaad belangrijk
<leoquant> verder zal ik voorstellen na eind mei een "stop" te houden voor de workshops betreft
<leoquant> daarna ga ik dingen veranderen
<leoquant> wat tijd kost
<leoquant> als "we" ook internationaal gaan, zal mwanzo-klas verdwijnen waarschijnlijk
<leoquant> verder krijgt in die periode de vervanger van lernid prioriteit
<leoquant> just for learning
<leoquant> begin september zal het seizoen wederom beginnen
<leoquant> uiteraard blijven we online hier
<StefandeVries> ja, zeker nu Lernid weggevallen is
<leoquant> lernid valt te fixen
<leoquant> maar heeft te weinig functionaliteit
<leoquant> en is buggy
<StefandeVries> die pauze lijkt goed. tegen mei is het eerste deel van de pythoncursus al afgelopen
<StefandeVries> jup
<StefandeVries> ik eet even twee boterhammen, brb
<leoquant> oki
<StefandeVries> dus als Lernid verbeterd wordt of een alternatief krijgt, wordt #-klas gedropt en gaan we daarop over?
<leoquant> nee, als we mee gaan doen als nederlandstalige poot, met ubuntu users day bijv.
<leoquant> en dev weeks
<leoquant> die workshops kunnen "live" vertalen
<StefandeVries> oké, dan is t duidelijk
<leoquant> dat doen sommige "taligen" al.
<StefandeVries> maar dat ligt dus nog redelijk ver vooruit?
<leoquant> maarrrrr, ik heb nog niet gezien van een opzet, plan, bemanning van dat project
<leoquant> om user days te vertalen/bij te wonen heb je minstens 10 leden uit mwanzo nodig
<leoquant> en een planning
<leoquant> ik heb aangegeven dat ik beschikbaar ben, maar dit onderdeel niet organiseer
<leoquant> dat wordt mij teveel
<StefandeVries> je doet ook al veel, dus ik snap best dat je dat niet óók nog op je wilt nemen
<leoquant> idd dat gaat niet goed dan
<StefandeVries> zou daar misschien een lid voor beschikbaar zijn?
<leoquant> die is er, en die moet ik even polsen hoe we er voor staan
<StefandeVries> wie weet..
<StefandeVries> waar ik aan dacht: misschien een forumpost om de aandacht op het Prikbord te richten?
<StefandeVries> of lijkt je dat te opdringerig/
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<leoquant> nee laat nog maar even
<leoquant> zie onderdeel "other languages"
<leoquant> : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu/Roadmap   (spaans, duh
<leoquant> StefandeVries, als w posten, waar dan ook, moeten we de infrastructuur klaar hebben
<leoquant> dat is mwanzo
<StefandeVries> dat snap ik
<leoquant> zodat leden zo in kunnen stappen
<StefandeVries> dat is nog niet zo idd
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> we zien het...:)
<leoquant> ik moet zo weg
<leoquant> tot later
<StefandeVries> oké
<StefandeVries> Tot later
<RawChid> StefandeVries, wat zie ik nou in mijn RSS!
<RawChid> :P
<StefandeVries> like it? :p
<RawChid> Yes
<RawChid> 1 persoon heeft dit nu als favoriet in Google Reader :P
<StefandeVries> jij, toevallig? :p
<MrChrisDruif> Wat als favoriet?
<RawChid> Yes
<RawChid> Dit artikel MrChrisDruif: http://prikbord.ubuntu-nl.org/
<RawChid> Wat doe je eigenlijk met C++ dan
<StefandeVries> das een mooi compliment, RawChid, dank je wel. :)
<StefandeVries> wiskundige dingen, beveiligingssoftware voor bedrijven
<StefandeVries> assembly in C++
<RawChid> Jij schrijft beveiligingssoftware?
<StefandeVries> voor microcontrollers ed
<RawChid> Waar moet ik dan aan denken
<StefandeVries> nou, software voor servers die inkomende signalen van camera's verwerken
<StefandeVries> en dan loggen/filmen/alarmeren
<RawChid> Vet
<RawChid> Interpreteer je zelf de camerabeelden?
<RawChid> Oh, je krijgt denk ik alleen bepaalde signalen
<StefandeVries> ja, via de processorregisters. die worden doorgegeven, en er zijn thresholds voor loggen, filmen en alarmeren. Anders zou een duif al de boel op tilt laten slaan. :)
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: 17? (Voel ik me weer oud :P)
<StefandeVries> 16 vooralsnog :p
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, bijna 17 toch?
<MrChrisDruif> Volgende maand al ;)
<StefandeVries> jup
<RawChid> Hehe
<RawChid> Hoe oud ben jij dan MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Eind juni 24 :P
<StefandeVries> dan ben ik inderdaad nog vrij jong
<MrChrisDruif> Maar 7 jaar verschil...wat is dat nou op de eeuwigheid? :)
<StefandeVries> een eeuwigheid. over 80 jaar het verschilt
<StefandeVries> tussen leven en dood *
<MrChrisDruif> Wat ik daarmee bedoel...als je kijkt naar de eeuwigheid (best wel een hele poos, ondertussen op aarde al een paar miljoen jaar :P) dan is 7 jaar eigenlijk niets :)
<MrChrisDruif> (Btw, me oudste broer is 7 jaar ouder dan ik, dus tsja, weet een klein beetje hoe het kan voelen :))
<RawChid> Ik ben dik 7 jaar aan het programmeren
<RawChid> :P
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: mijn enige zus is negen jaar ouder
<StefandeVries> ik nu..4 jaar, RawChid :p
<MrChrisDruif> Zie je, ik ben nog jong in vergelijking met je zus ;)
 * RawChid voelt zich oud 
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: hoe oud ben je dan?
<RawChid> 27
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....valt toch wel mee? :P
<RawChid> Ja joh
<RawChid> Wat is 27 nou op een eeuwigheid, he
<MrChrisDruif> hajour is afgelopen weekend 39 geworden :P
<RawChid> jeumig, en ik dacht dat ik oud was :P
 * RawChid hides
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> Je bent zo oud als je je voelt...en op het moment voelt mijn lichaam zich oud....stijf enzo :P
<RawChid> Carnaval?
<StefandeVries> hier wel gevierd :)
<StefandeVries> (Heerlen hè..)
<RawChid> Ja! Moet je niet haringhappen nu?
<RawChid> Ook maar gehoord van een collega die nu een week in Maastricht zit
<StefandeVries> nee, aswoensdag is laatste drinkdag
<StefandeVries> vanavond ga ik voor de laatste keer
<StefandeVries> en dan is het een jaar zonder drank, Tot volgend jaar carnaval
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries: Zo, dapper hoor :)
<StefandeVries> nou, neuh
<StefandeVries> maar voor de rest ben ik een geheelonthouder
<StefandeVries> wb MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks StefandeVries :)
<DooitzedeJong> Goedenmiddag
<OerHeks> middag Dooitze
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe gaat het hier?
<MrChrisDruif> Rustig...als ik m'n getier op #ubuntu-nl hou :)
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> goedemiddag
<DooitzedeJong> Ik wilde jullie even op het volgende attenderen: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/ubuntu-global-jam-64423/
<leoquant> ja daar zouden we ons vertaalteam blij mee kunnen make oa.
<leoquant> JanC ping
<DooitzedeJong> daarom, en er is nog veel meer mogelijk
<leoquant> (die heeft daar ervaring mee)
<DooitzedeJong> Je zou artwork er ook in kunnen betrekken
<leoquant> zou het ook via gobby kunnen?
<DooitzedeJong> We spreken hier over een real bijeenkomst
<leoquant> optimaal ja
<DooitzedeJong> Kan ook via irc maar IRL lijkt mij leuker
<leoquant> idd
<RawChid> Het idee is leuk. Ik zie dit voorlopig alleen niet gebeuren
<DooitzedeJong> Het lijkt met ook mogelijk met het groot aantal leden van Ubuntu-NL
<RawChid> Er zijn maar weinig mensen die actief bijdragen...
<DooitzedeJong> Waarom zie je dat niet snel gebeuren RawChid?
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is nu juist het doel van deze dagen
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan het ook iets algemener maken.....UGJ alleen dan als meeting spot voor alle leden....en als je wil testen/bug posten etc. dat daar ook een gelegenheid voor is :)
<RawChid> Kan ook, of combineren met een Releaseparty ofzo
<RawChid> DAn heb je sowieso al een hoop mensen bij elkaar
<DooitzedeJong> Het is ook voor Ubuntu Fans die niet weten wat ze kunnen betekenen
<DooitzedeJong> voor de gemeenschap
<DooitzedeJong> Zoals beschreven in de Engelse documentatie
<DooitzedeJong> Als je het in combinatie met de Ubuntu Release Party wijk je af van de data beschreven in de internationale documentatie
<DooitzedeJong> Dat lijkt me niet de bedoeling
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Was iets waar ik een paar weken geleden aan dacht :)
<MrChrisDruif> Installfest :D
<DooitzedeJong> Die is op 21 MEI @)!!
<DooitzedeJong> 2011
<MrChrisDruif> De naam Ubuntu Global Jam refereert ook niet expliciet naar bugs squashing
<MrChrisDruif> Was meer in de uitleg online dat ik dat gelezen had
<RawChid> Aha
<RawChid> Zie eerst maar eens een groep actieve bijdragers te vinden die dit willen organiseren dan
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is meer het probleem :P
<RawChid> En DooitzedeJong, ik weet niet wat je met 21 mei bedoelt. Er is dan wel een Linux Themadag...
<RawChid> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/releaseparty-natty/
<DooitzedeJong> Die zou gecombineert worden met de release party van natty
<RawChid> Wat?
<RawChid> Die themadag?
<MrChrisDruif> Installfest RawChid; kan je het beste houden rond de release date van een nieuwe Ubuntu :)
<DooitzedeJong> jep, RawChid
<MrChrisDruif> Hadden jullie ook gelezen dat ze de termen desktop en netbook gaan droppen?
<OerHeks> netbook iso verdwijnt idd.
<RawChid> Dat kan ik nergens terugvinden DooitzedeJong
<MrChrisDruif> Vanaf 11.04 heet het gewoon Ubuntu 11.04 en Ubuntu Server 11.04
<DooitzedeJong> Ik kan me ook vergist hebben
<leoquant> ik denk dat er kansen liggen voor vertaalinhaal/spurt sessies ed, wanneer je iets concreets presenteert: een plek, een datum, en hapklare brokken. wanneer de infrastructuur klaar is haken mensen in/aan of af. met enkel een mededeling van de globaljam, neemt men het ter kennisgeving aan
<leoquant> een verwijzing naar een engelstalige wiki lijkt me niet erg inspirerend
<DooitzedeJong> Het is ook nog maar een concept dat uitgewerkt moet worden
<leoquant> hmmm
<leoquant> ik merk dat jan er niet is
<leoquant> die zou erg veel kunnen vertellen hierover
<DooitzedeJong> helaas niet
<DooitzedeJong> brb
<DooitzedeJong> Da bin ich wieder
<leoquant> welcome back
<leoquant> commandoline, jij bent erg actief voor mwanzo en de workshops, zou jij een workshop-stop begin juni ook een goed plan vinden, om dan begin sept. de workshops weer op te pikken. dit generaal gesproken he, niet om je  al vast te leggen voor volgend seizoen!
<leoquant> en in die "rust" periode andere projecten op te pakken.( eventueel)
<commandoline> hoe bedoel je, andere projecten oppakken?
<commandoline> ik kijk er zelf als volgt tegenaan:
<commandoline> 1) Als er genoeg animo is voor een workshop en er is een workshopleider op een bepaald moment, dan zie ik geen reden om te wachten.
<commandoline> 2) Cursussen die bestaan uit meerdere lessen zou ik niet over zo'n periode heen tillen (dus bijv. Python niet, hoewel Python tegen die tijd al afgelopen is.)
<commandoline> Ik zie dus eigenlijk niet echt een reden om een 'kunstmatige' stop te maken.
<leoquant> de reden zou kunnen zijn:
<leoquant> 1) grote vakantie periode
<leoquant> 2) prjecten ter vervanging van lernid oppakken
<leoquant> 3) internationale focus oppakken/organiseren: ubuntu user days
<leoquant> bij punt twee, de ontwikkeling van een webapp, zou een grote verbetering kunnen betekenen in de presentatiemogelijkheden van workshopleiders
<leoquant> weet je, ik zet dit op de agenda
<commandoline> een grote vakantie is leuk, maar ik zou het niet opleggen aan workshopleiders, als er vraag is en een leider, dan moet het gewoon door kunnen gaan vind ik. Ik wil persoonlijk trouwens wel rekening houden met een zomerstop.
<commandoline> leoquant: +1, hier moet iedereen over mee kunnen praten
<leoquant> maar het kan geen kwaad het even te polsen, bedankt voor je input commandoline
<leoquant> (persoonlijk ben ik bijv. 4 weken gewoon weg...)
<commandoline> ok, het idee op zich lijkt me wel goed, maar ik zou dus wel graag de ruimte houden om iets te starten als daar in die periode veel vraag + een workshopleider voor is.
<commandoline> Leuk stukje van StefandeVries trouwens, lees het net op de planet.
<leoquant> commandoline, ik heb de agenda aangepast voor 11 april
<leoquant> heb de vraag heel algemeen gesteld.
<commandoline> ok, prima.
<commandoline> al veel agendapunten trouwens...
<commandoline> oja, nog iets: er is nu zowel de loco site als de wiki waar aanwezigheid wordt bijgehouden, is het niet slimmer om één van de twee plekken te gebruiken?
<leoquant> commandoline, geen idee wat handig/"handigst" is. ik zie de loco meer als een overzicht wat ubuntu-nl allemaal doet
<leoquant> sterker nog de aankondigingen zijn driedubbel
<leoquant> we hebben ook nog de "mwanzo"kalender
<leoquant> maar de aanmeldingen moeten eigenlijk centraal op 1 plek idd
<commandoline> ok, maar daar kan je geen aanwezigheid aangeven toch?
<leoquant> commandoline, klopt
<leoquant> goed punt
<leoquant> de aankondigingen moeten verwijzen naar de centrale wiki wat aanmeldingen betreft
<leoquant> mijn mening
<commandoline> ik vind het prima, zolang we maar naar eentje verwijzen. Nu wordt nl. naar beide verwezen
<leoquant> yep, en wisselend ook
<leoquant> komt goed
<commandoline> ok
<leoquant> pff wanneer mwanzo-klas ubuntu-klas wordt heb ik nog een hele administratie te doen...lol
<leoquant> soi, "we" zijn pas begonnen
<leoquant> 3 maanden?
<leoquant> ok verwijst naar wiki nu
<leoquant> : http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl/events
<commandoline> perfect :)
<hannie> Hey, MrChrisDruif, terug van wintersport?
<leoquant> hannie hallo
<hannie> Hoi leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Ja :)
<hannie> Ah, je bent terug
<hannie> Ik was even nieuwsgierig
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, wat is jouw specialiteit als hulpverlener op Mwanzo?
<MrChrisDruif> hannie: Was even afk, maar ik heb niet zozeer een specialiteit....ben beetje bezig geweest met wiki's
<hannie> ok, dus met wiki-vragen kan ik bij jou en RawChid terecht
<RawChid> Jawohl!
<MrChrisDruif> Ich denk het wel
<hannie> RawChid, het is maar dat ik het weet :)
<RawChid> hannie, ik heb gisteren trouwens een scriptje gemaakt dat we kunnen gebruiken om de statuspagina te updaten
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ook voor andere vragen sta ik open hoor :P
<hannie> RawChid, ik vind die scriptjes geweldig. Ook die van Redmar
<RawChid> Dit is wat hij uitpoept: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Rachid/StatusTest/input
<RawChid> Ik zal later nog een uitleg en beschrijving maken
<hannie> RawChid, Ik ga kijken
<RawChid> Python ;)
<hannie> RawChid, ik kreeg net een uitnodiging mij op te geven voor gesponsorde deelname aan
<hannie> UDS in Boedapest.
<RawChid> Cool
<hannie> Iets voor jou?
<RawChid> Euh.. ga je zelf niet dan?
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome :D
<RawChid> Lijkt me wel tof
<hannie> Iedereen kan sponsoring aanvragen. Of ze het toekennen is een tweede
<RawChid> Ahzo
<hannie> Ik denk er hard over na. Heb eigenlijk niet veel tijd
<RawChid> Nou, ik ga me daar nu niet voor opgeven. Maar misschien later wel
<hannie> Ik zoek even het linkje voor je op
<hannie> ok, linkje dus niet nodig
<MrChrisDruif> Maar als je gevraagd wordt is toch anders dan als je het zelf aanvraagt, toch?
<hannie> Ik werd getipt door iemand die vindt dat ik in aanmerking zou moeten komen
<hannie> RawChid, die test, zijn dat de eerst 300 pagina's?
<hannie> * eerste 300 pakketnamen natuurlijk
<RawChid> KLopt
<hannie> RawChid, is dat dan niet hetzelfde als Redmar's script?
<RawChid> Nee
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Rachid/StatusTest/output
<RawChid> Dit is em nog een keer, maar dan zonder "finished packages"
<hannie> Ik ga kijken
<RawChid> Die van mij leest de huidige wiki pagina in, en vult ook weer de namen/opmerkingen in. Bij die van Redmar moest je dat allemaal met de hand weer doen.
<hannie> ok, dat lijkt mij dan een geweldige verbetering
<RawChid> Ik wil er een nog een web interface voor maken, zodat iedereen het makkelijk kan bedienen. Als dat klaar is laat ik het wel zien.
<RawChid> Nu ga ik koken, er wachten lamsbiefstukjes op mij. Laterz
<hannie> Eet ze, en ontwikkel ze. We zijn blij met je
<erkan^> eet smakelijk, RawChid
<hajour> uh? 39 ik ben geboren in 1973 hoor
<JFL-Test> Hallo leoquant
<JFL-Test> Hey DooitzedeJong, dit is een web versie van IRC (niet freenode)
<DooitzedeJong> hallo
<DooitzedeJong> JFL
<JFL-Test> Zelf in elkaar gezet, wie weet kan het wel voor JFL dienen
<commandoline> JFL-Test == wie?
<JFL-Test> btw, ik ben Ronnie
<Ronnie> :D
<commandoline> ok :)
<Ronnie> de eerste kleine stappen zijn gezet
<leoquant> dat is altijd mooi ツ
 * commandoline is wel benieuwd naar de code, heb je een linkje Ronnie?
<Ronnie> commandoline: nog niet, het is nog een echte troep
<commandoline> ok
<DooitzedeJong> Bekiik de blueprints van JFL even
<DooitzedeJong> lernid-integration
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: ik heb je comment gelezen
<Ronnie> het is een combinatie van Django, Tornado, SocketPolicy (voor flash)
<commandoline> hmm, ik moet echt wat meer gaan doen met python als webscripting taal...
<Ronnie> een websocket script en flash object voor de browsers die geen websocket ondersteunen
<Ronnie> en wat jquery
<Ronnie> dat allemaal aan elkaar geknoopt
<commandoline> ok, dus je gebruikt hier websockets voor communicatie met de server?
<Ronnie> commandoline: ja
<RawChid> Websockets zijn geil
<Ronnie> RawChid: krijgt een ...
<RawChid> En bloedje snel
<Ronnie> dat was ook de reden dat ik voor websockets koos
<DooitzedeJong> ronnie, zou je mijjn comment in de blueprint lernid-integration willen lezen?
<Ronnie> django en websockets gaan niet goed samen
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: link?
<RawChid> Jammer
<commandoline> we zouden ook long polling kunnen gebruiken als we een server hebben die tegen parallelle verbindingen kan.
<commandoline> vereist geen flash in browsers zonder websockets...
<Ronnie> daarom heb ik tornado als websocket handler gekozen, die kan duizenden parallelle verbindingen aan
<Ronnie> long polling is voor de server en client veel zwaarder en voor lastiger om te maken
<Ronnie> websockets wordt nu nog weinig ondersteunt
<Ronnie> maar dat zal erg snel komen
<commandoline> ok, het is voor de server niet echt optimaal, de client valt echt wel mee
<Ronnie> google chrome heeft het al standaard (webkit volgens mij)
<commandoline> ik heb wel een chatdemo liggen hier dacht ik
<DooitzedeJong> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/justforlearning/+spec/lernid-integration
<Ronnie> firefox helaas nog niet (omdat de specificaties niet 100% af zijn)
<Ronnie> maar de flash addon is niet heel erg zwaar
<Ronnie> ik denk dat we met JFL ook de vernieuwende kant op moeten
<Ronnie> en niet op oude meuk blijven hangen
<commandoline> ok, zit wat in.
<DooitzedeJong> dus?
<commandoline> websockets
<DooitzedeJong> Even concreet
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: ik vind XMPP prima, als we de opties die jij opnoemt ook werkelijk gaan gebruiken.
<commandoline> * gaan gebruiken -> gaan implementeren
<DooitzedeJong> Het gaat erom commandoline, dat we klaar zijn voor de toekomst
<Ronnie> ik vind IRC een must, als we XMPP ernaast kunnen draaien zou mooi ijn
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: het gaat erom dat we iig voor de basisfuncties compatibel zijn met de rest ;)
<commandoline> Ronnie: +1
<Ronnie> is er een protocol voor lernid?
<commandoline> Ronnie: lernid is niets anders dan IRC i.c.m. een klein bestandje
<Ronnie> idd
<DooitzedeJong> Als die functies die XMPP biedt binnenkort nodig hebben hebben we dat al geïmplemteerd @ronnie dit heb ik beschreven in mijn comment
<DooitzedeJong> IRC zal naast XMPP draaien
<commandoline> Ik vind het best als dat kan zonder te veel overhead + werk
<RawChid> Als je de app modulair maakt, kun je de manier van communiceren "interfacen" (losse koppeling tussen APP en communicatielaag).
<Ronnie> RawChid: +1
<Ronnie> ik zal mijn code eens uploaden (verwacht niet te veel)
<commandoline> ja, gewoon eerst één methode implementeren en dat zo doen dat we er simpel de tweede aan toe kunnen voegen.
<commandoline> trouwens, moet de licentie van lernid niet AGPL zijn i.p.v. GPL?
<leoquant> was lernid nou bedoeld om voor nieuwe gebruikers "laagdrempelig" in te stappen, of het de leiders makkelijk te maken?
<RawChid> Of beide... :P
<leoquant> binnen  classroom speelt ook nog een bot een hoofdrol...
<commandoline> RawChid: +1
<leoquant> nou dat laagdrempelig mkag dan/moet wel waargemaakt worden
<leoquant> buggy meuk
<RawChid> leoquant, een bot is een middel. Misschien is dat met JFL niet meer nodig...
<leoquant> precies
<RawChid> Ik weet verder weinig van de plannen hoor
<commandoline> die zijn er dan ook amper, op de blueprints na :P
<leoquant> modulaire opbouw hadden we besproken in de eerste vergadering
<leoquant> er zijn plannen...
<DooitzedeJong> "leoquant, een bot is een middel. Misschien is dat met JFL niet meer nodig..." wat met JFL?
<RawChid> Ik vind het leuk het een beetje te volgen. Kan alleen niet ECHT actief meedoen
<RawChid> Wil wel meedenken wanneer nodig
<leoquant> en Ronnie zet ons op pad
<leoquant> prima
<leoquant> RawChid, graag
<leoquant> 16mrt vergadering
<DooitzedeJong> JFL zal uit modules bestaan hebben we afgesproken, of niet?
<DooitzedeJong> 19:00
<commandoline> ik vind van wel iig
<DooitzedeJong> 18:00 UTC
<leoquant> in principe wel DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> zal een aantal dingen toevoegen aan presenteren/presentaties
<leoquant> ook die zijn toen benoemd
<JFL-Test> /me is er weg van
<JFL-Test> /me is er weg van
<leoquant> lol
 * leoquant too
<DooitzedeJong> haha ronnie
<Ronnie> :D
<leoquant> rust......
<Ronnie> dus dat bericht werkt ook ;)
<DooitzedeJong> Ben zo weer terug
<DooitzedeJong> Vertellen jullie straks even wat jullie besproken hebben?
<leoquant> nee DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> ===> logs
<leoquant> te laat
<DooitzedeJong> Hallo, daar ben ik wee
<DooitzedeJong> r
<DooitzedeJong> even IDE kabel uit computer halen
<leoquant> presenting DooitzedeJong !
<leoquant> o!
<Ronnie> bzr branch lp:~ronnie.vd.c/justforlearning/0.0.1
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, we hebben in de tussentijd dat je weg was het 1 en ander besproken
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<leoquant> ok Ronnie
<DooitzedeJong> dat ik weg was zeker
<Ronnie> bekijk vooral de INSTALL file
<leoquant> Ronnie, we hadden nog iets belangrijks besproken
<leoquant> in de eerste vergadering
<Ronnie> leoquant: .
<Ronnie> ..
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<leoquant> geen deadlines voor dit project
<DooitzedeJong> klopt, maar wel prioriteiten stellen
<Ronnie> die houden we er nog steeds in ;)
<leoquant> luister ik typ met 1 arm en 1 vinger lui...
<commandoline> Ronnie: kan ik ook de .deb pakken i.p.v. de tarball met setup.py?
<Ronnie> is er een eb?
<commandoline> yep
<Ronnie> oew cool
<DooitzedeJong> waar?
<Ronnie> noet gezien
<commandoline> alleen voor 2.4 :(
<Ronnie> niet*
<commandoline> niets waard dus
<DooitzedeJong> Het is ook al een oudere lib
<Ronnie> ja, die lib is erg oud
<Ronnie> maar er is geen andere irc lib
<Ronnie> en deze voeldoet prima
<Ronnie> alshoewel erg basic
<DooitzedeJong> Die installatie instructies kloppen niet
<Ronnie> vertel?
<DooitzedeJong> het moet niet sudo setup.py install zijn maar sudo python setup.py install
<commandoline> klopt, die had ik ook al gezien
<DooitzedeJong> omdat het geen binary is
<commandoline> & django is ook nog een installatievereiste
<DooitzedeJong> welk pakket
<commandoline> python-django werkte bij mij
<commandoline> hmm, ben ik dat :P?
<JFL-Test> test
<commandoline> ja dus
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<RawChid> Dag JFL-Test
<DooitzedeJong> Dus de app wordt in python geschreven
<Ronnie> owja, django
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: lijkt me wel, wat wilde je anders?
<Ronnie> die staart er bij mij voort standard op
<DooitzedeJong> Misschien php?
<commandoline> hmm, ik had het dus niet geïnstalleerd sinds de laatste reinstall
<Ronnie> sudo easy_install django voor de nieuwstre versie
<RawChid> Ik zou Python kiezen omdat binnen de Ubuntu-gemeenschap vooral Pythonkennis zit.
<RawChid> Dat is ook een reden waarom internationaal de wiki bijv. moinmoin is, en niet mediawiki
<commandoline> nou, ik kan PHP net zo goed. Maar naast PHP heb je dan nog altijd een websocketsserver nodig
<JFL-Test> ik zal deze nick niet langer bezet houden ;)
<Ronnie> ;)
<leoquant> nuh, die wil iedereen
<DooitzedeJong> ik krijg de volgende foutmelding
<DooitzedeJong> Traceback (most recent call last):
<DooitzedeJong>   File "webIRC.py", line 3, in <module>
<DooitzedeJong>     import tornado.ioloop
<DooitzedeJong> ImportError: No module named tornado.ioloop
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: heb je tonado geinstalleerd?
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<Ronnie> sudo easy_install tornado
<Ronnie> zie install file
<DooitzedeJong> wat is easy_install
<commandoline> zeg maar de apt-get voor python packages
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> dat werkt bij mij niet
<commandoline> hmm, misschien moet je easy_install dan weer installen via apt-get
<DooitzedeJong> Traceback (most recent call last):
<DooitzedeJong>   File "webIRC.py", line 5, in <module>
<DooitzedeJong>     import tornado.websocket
<DooitzedeJong> ImportError: No module named websocket
<leoquant> sudo apt-get install easy_install
<Ronnie> python-setuptools
<commandoline> ja, da's de package
<commandoline> ik zat al te zoeken...
<DooitzedeJong>   File "webIRC.py", line 5, in <module>
<DooitzedeJong>     import tornado.websocket
<DooitzedeJong> ImportError: No module named websocket
<DooitzedeJong> nog steeds dezelfde error
<commandoline> je hebt nu dat easy_install uitgevoerd? Daar geen foutmeldingen?
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<commandoline> vreemd
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: welke versie van tornado heb je?
<DooitzedeJong> i dont know
<DooitzedeJong> Ik gebruik 11.04
<Ronnie> hmm
<Ronnie> vreemd
<Ronnie> tornado.socket is er bij de laatste versie van tornado bijgekomen
<DooitzedeJong> 1.0.1-1
<Ronnie> te oud
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Ronnie> 1.2.1
<DooitzedeJong> Kun je een link geven?
<Ronnie> alleen sudo easy_install manier
<Ronnie> heb je ooit eerder een deb geinstalleerd?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<DooitzedeJong> die was 1.1.0-1
<DooitzedeJong> ik bedoel 1.0.1-1
<Ronnie> ah, conflict
<Ronnie> hij gebruikt nu de deb
<Ronnie> die even verwijderen
<DooitzedeJong> werkt nu wel
<DooitzedeJong> alleen nog steeds geen toegang
<Ronnie> error?
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<DooitzedeJong> het enig wat ik bij localhost:8000 krijg is een veld en submit query
<Ronnie> ja, dan moet je wachten tot JLF-test in het kanaal verschijnt
<DooitzedeJong> verschijnt niet
<Ronnie> welke browser gebruik je
<DooitzedeJong> firefox 4
<Ronnie> en heb je flash?
<DooitzedeJong> jep
<JFL-Test> hallo
<Ronnie> hoi DooitzedeJong
<JFL-Test> Hey het lukt wel in chromium
<JFL-Test> Hey het lukt wel in chromium
<JFL-Test> Hey het lukt wel in chromium
<JFL-Test> Hey het lukt wel in chromium
<JFL-Test> Hey het lukt wel in chromium
<JFL-Test> Hey het lukt wel in chromium
<Ronnie> ja,
<JFL-Test> Hij ruimt niet automatisch het veld op
<Ronnie> die heeft wel websockets standaard
<Ronnie> nee, en hij laat ook niet je eigen berichten zien
<JFL-Test> firefox niet dan?
<DooitzedeJong> Wel leuk gemaakt!
<Ronnie> firefox heeft dat nog niet
<DooitzedeJong> ook niet de namen
<Ronnie> die kan dat door een flash plugin
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Ronnie> maar dat zal voro FF ook niet lang meer duren
<Ronnie> ik denk de versie na 4
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> hoe kan ik die flash plugin dan gebruiken?
<Ronnie> die wordt uitomatisch gebruikt als websockets niet in de browser zit
<Ronnie> maar voor die flash moet je dat 3e commando gebruiken
<DooitzedeJong> zou men niet een handig /bin/sh script kunnen maken? Voor het starten van de Server
<Ronnie> vast wel, maar dat was me te veel werk voor een eerste test
<Ronnie> mijn bedoeling was vooral te bekijken of het zelf te doen is
<commandoline> nou, da's gelukt lijkt me...
<DooitzedeJong> jazeker
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<JFL-Test> heey
<Ronnie> het was mijn eeste trheading script
<RawChid> Hey, heeft iemand hier een host waar ik tijdelijk een Python iets zou kunnen hosten?
<DooitzedeJong> Het werkt nu ook in firefox
<Ronnie> dus de code zit nog niet logisch in elkaar
<JFL-Test> Doeg
<Ronnie> doei
<RawChid> Ik heb nu zo'n python script gemaakt voor het vertaalteam en de wiki. Alleen zou een webinterface het een heel stuk gemakkelijker in gebruik maken
<commandoline> nee, dat is de reden waarom ik nooit python gebruik voor webscripts, ik heb geen server...
<RawChid> Mijn eigen site kan alleen php
<RawChid> CLI kan ie wel Python, maar dan mist ie weer een module :(
<DooitzedeJong> hosting2go.nl ondersteund volgens mij python
<RawChid> Anders  deed ik wel een system() in php :P
<DooitzedeJong> PHP4, PHP5, MySQL, Perl, ImageMagick, GD en Python ondersteuning
<RawChid> Heb ik niets aan
<DooitzedeJong> bij http://hosting2go.nl
<RawChid> Ik niet betalen om tijdelijk iets te showen voor Ubuntu
<DooitzedeJong> ok
<Ronnie> ik ben er weg van
<RawChid> Ronnie, people.ubuntu.com misschien? (A)
<DooitzedeJong> :-/
<Ronnie> people kan volgens zelfs geen php
<Ronnie> en ook geen python
<DooitzedeJong> people.ubuntu.com kan volgens mij alleen gebruikt worden voor html
<RawChid> oke
<RawChid> AAHhhh
<DooitzedeJong> Waarom niet je eigen poorten opengooien?
<DooitzedeJong> brb
<RawChid> De Google App engine was ik helemaal vergeten
<RawChid> Die is gratis
<RawChid> Omdat mijn computer niet 24/7 aanstaat
<DooitzedeJong> Daar ben ik weer, wat was dat over Google App Engine?
<commandoline> die gebruikt python
<commandoline> als scripting taal
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<RawChid> Ook Java
<RawChid> Ik ga er ff mee klooien
<commandoline> oh, dat wist ik niet
<DooitzedeJong> leuk
<leoquant> plop ik ben er weer: het was: sudo python setup.py install   Ronnie ?
<DooitzedeJong> wie van jullie heeft just for learning gereseveerd bij Google App Engine
<commandoline> leoquant: klopt
<leoquant> ok ik zet alles even in tekstbestand morgenochtend test ik ff
<leoquant> voetbal kijken  zo.....
<leoquant> doeg
<commandoline> doei
<commandoline> DooitzedeJong: ik niet
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> ik ga
<DooitzedeJong> Tot ziens
<commandoline> doei
<erkan^> huh = klintk niet eens ofzo ... uh = klinkt inderdaad ofzo.. klopt dat ? :S
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-10
<leoquant> hi DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> wederom welkom bij mwanzo
<leoquant> ...........
<DooitzedeJong> HAllo
<DooitzedeJong> Hoezo wederom??
<DooitzedeJong> ...
<DooitzedeJong> :rolleyeyes:
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, hallo
<DooitzedeJong> Ben wat ziekjes
<leoquant> wederom welkom bij mwanzo
<leoquant> ja joh?
<DooitzedeJong> jep
<leoquant> griepje?
<leoquant> misselijk?
<DooitzedeJong> jep
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<StefandeVries> jij ook al?
<leoquant> bah..sterkte
<DooitzedeJong> Gisteren leek het weer over
<DooitzedeJong> maar vanmorgen begon het weer
<StefandeVries> vervelend :(
<DooitzedeJong> Wie dan ook StefandeVries?
<leoquant> verdorie mijn vrouw had het ook
<StefandeVries> ikzelf(keelontsteking en verhoging)
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Griep begint altijd om deze tijd
<leoquant> je hebt de "hoest-griep" en de "misselijkheidgriep"
<leoquant> en in limburg de keelgriep
<DooitzedeJong> misselijkheidsgriep en hoestgriep
<DooitzedeJong> allebei niet zo erg
<leoquant> febr/mrt vaak
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ik hen 1 maand gehoest he.....
<leoquant> b
<DooitzedeJong> ervaring dus
<leoquant> bah
<leoquant> maargoe jij thuis DooitzedeJong
<StefandeVries> de beste paarden van de stal ziek ;)
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<leoquant> StefandeVries, thuis
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<leoquant> lol
<DooitzedeJong> Nu commandoline nog...
<DooitzedeJong> (6)
<DooitzedeJong> >:-)
<leoquant> en onze ronnie
<StefandeVries> dan hebben we iedereen gehad idd LOL
<DooitzedeJong> oh ja die moeten we natuurlijk niet vergeten >:-)
<leoquant> virueel ziek feitelijk
<StefandeVries> even wat eten..brb
<leoquant> ik koffie
<leoquant> later
<DooitzedeJong> oke ik een banaan... brb
<StefandeVries> en daar ben ik weer
<DooitzedeJong> ich auch wieder
<StefandeVries> oké :)
<leoquant> wanneer ik freenode irc join krijg ik een ctcp request van frigg de utility bot van freenode
<leoquant> dus ik vraag daar het te verwijderen
<leoquant>  #freenode
<leoquant> guess what
<leoquant> als ik freenode join kan ik niet meer surfen/internetten
<DooitzedeJong> huh?¿?
<leoquant> dus #freenode join
<leoquant> lekkere gasten
<leoquant> die bot heet frigg
<DooitzedeJong> ok
<leoquant> het controleert je feitelijk
<leoquant> je client/versie/hoe je connect
<DooitzedeJong> foei, slecht voor privacy
<leoquant> toen ik doneerde voor freenode was ie weg
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<leoquant> utility bot....
<StefandeVries> ja, ik krijg die request de laatste tijd ook. sinds ik m'n cloak heb
<leoquant> vraagje: als jij #freenode joint
<leoquant> kun je dan nog surfen etc.?
<leoquant> anders wireshark ik freenode
<StefandeVries> ik kan nog surfen dan ja
<StefandeVries> welkom MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Dank u StefandeVries :)
<MrChrisDruif> Op golven StefandeVries?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik ook weer
<StefandeVries> nee, op het WWW ;)
<leoquant> morgen MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> morgen is niet vandaag leoquant :P
<MrChrisDruif> Alles goed leoquant? :)
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> en jij en het UBT? ツ
<leoquant> verkiezingingen he?
<MrChrisDruif> Met mij ook goed hoor :D
<RawChid> Wat een actieviteit op deze vroege morgen
<MrChrisDruif> Kben lid van UBT leoquant
<leoquant> RawChid, ziekte he....
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Kunnen wij ook niets aan doen O:-)
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ?
<leoquant> ben je nu volwaardig lid?
<StefandeVries> RawChid: de meesten hier zitten ziek voor hun pc :p
<RawChid> oi, nou beterschap dan
<StefandeVries> dank je.
<RawChid> Gelukkig valt het mee. Als je ECHT ziek was kon je zelfs niet IRC-en :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ow......ik voel me ook niet zo lekker dat ik al zo vroeg op school ben ;)
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif,  congrats dan ツ
<MrChrisDruif> Dankjewel leoquant :)
<StefandeVries> RawChid: flinke keelontsteking, geen griep ofzo :)
<RawChid> Oke, gevolg van Carnaval?
<StefandeVries> waarschijnlijk.
<StefandeVries> nadeel is dat ik niet kan zingen of praten
<leoquant> even kijken of MrChrisDruif gevoiced is
<RawChid> FYI, ik heb gratis Python hosting gevonden bij Google App Engine
<leoquant> verdomd.....
<RawChid> ?
<leoquant> (sorry RawChid ik keek even bij UBT)
<MrChrisDruif> Wat leoquant?
<leoquant> ga door....
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, je hebt je voice
<leoquant> zie ik
<MrChrisDruif> Verdomd wat leoquant? :)
<RawChid> Ahzo
<leoquant> nou ik zie iets,nog iets
<MrChrisDruif> Tuurlijk heb ik een stem ;) Anders praat het zo lastig :P
<MrChrisDruif> Wat zie je dan?
<leoquant> dat ik nog gevoiced ben
<leoquant> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, hier bedoel je?:P
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ik kan je niet volgen
<MrChrisDruif> Waar ben jij gevoiced leoquant?
<leoquant> maar dat geldt andersom ook merk ik :P
<RawChid> Wees blij, want StefandeVries heeft voice, maar kon nog lastig praten :P
<leoquant> lol
<MrChrisDruif> In UBT zie ik je niet in de voice lijst staan
<leoquant> ik  wel
<StefandeVries> ha-ha-ha RawChid :p
<leoquant> nog een keer joinen
<leoquant> ?
<leoquant> lol
<StefandeVries> flauw
<leoquant> sorry
<StefandeVries> wil je er wat zout bij, leoquant? :p
<leoquant> hahaha
<MrChrisDruif> !zout
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ik zie toch echt een voice bij ubuntu-beginners
<MrChrisDruif> Werkt niet :P
<leoquant> gorgelen met zout helpt
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...Ik keek bij UBT O:-)
<leoquant> team? heb ik ook voice
<leoquant> let maar op
<MrChrisDruif> Als in ub een voice heb, heb je die ook in ubt
<leoquant> gezien?
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik *keek* alleen in ubt om je te zien ;)
<leoquant> joehoe
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, gezien...rustig maar :)
<leoquant> lol
<StefandeVries> ben je teamlid, MrChrisDruif?
<MrChrisDruif> Bij UBT wel StefandeVries :)
<leoquant> hier niet
<MrChrisDruif> Hier nog niet....kon er niet zijn bij de laatste meeting...en schijnbaar moet je aanwezig zijn om lid te worden
<StefandeVries> en ubt is..?
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu Beginners Team...
<MrChrisDruif> International Mwanzo
<leoquant> een initiatief met allemaal subgroepjes StefandeVries
<leoquant> wel 10
<StefandeVries> ah, oké
<leoquant> en daar kun je allemaal lid van worden
<StefandeVries> lijkt leuk :)
<leoquant> krijg je heeeel veel icoontjes achter je naam op launchpad
<leoquant> het zijn hele leuke/aardige lui
<leoquant> er is een launchpad team
<leoquant> een security team
<leoquant> etc etc
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb helemaal niet zoveel icoontjes ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Een wat allemaal zeg je leoquant?
<leoquant> en men heeft een heuse council
<RawChid> Is er via UBT ook een team voor mensen die aan Launchpad willen ontwikkelen?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, de council beslist over lidmaatschappen
<MrChrisDruif> UBT heeft 4 FG (Focus Groups)
<MrChrisDruif> Documentation, Dev....
<MrChrisDruif> *zoekt de andere twee op* :P
<leoquant>     * Ubuntu Beginners Team Bugs Focus Group
<leoquant>     * Ubuntu Beginners Team Development Focus Group
<leoquant>     * Ubuntu Beginners Team Documentation Focus Group
<leoquant>     * Ubuntu Beginners Team Support Focus Group
<leoquant>     * Ubuntu Beginners Team
<leoquant>     * Ubuntu-beginners-dev-owner
<leoquant>     * Ubuntu-beginners-education-owner
<leoquant>     * Ubuntu-beginners-irc-owner
<leoquant>     * Ubuntu-beginners-launchpad-owner
<leoquant>     * Ubuntu-beginners-security-owner
<leoquant>     * Ubuntu-beginners-wiki-owner
<leoquant> LOLZ
<MrChrisDruif> Bugs en Support ja
<MrChrisDruif> -owner?
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Ronnie
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, geen idee
<leoquant> staat op launchpad
<leoquant> ik lieg niet he
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....
<leoquant> nooit
<StefandeVries> nu lieg je :p
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zeg niet dat je liegt
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...ja, dat wel :P
<leoquant> StefandeVries, :P
<RawChid> Leuke paradox
<leoquant> maar wat een teams he...pff
<RawChid> Ohnee, "ik lieg altijd"
<leoquant> :P
<Ronnie> hallo MrChrisDruif
<Ronnie> ben ik weer
<leoquant> ben je ziek Ronnie ?
 * Ronnie had last van een kapotte netwerk kabel aan de server
<Ronnie> even een nieuwe connector er aan geknepen
<leoquant> iedereen is ziek hier
 * RawChid niet
<Ronnie> ow, hoe komt het?
<leoquant> iets virtueels ro
<StefandeVries> het is in huis wel lekker rustig nu
<StefandeVries> afgezien van twee piano's
<Ronnie> ik heb gisteren nog even een nieuwere versie van het JFL script online gezet, niet veel veranderd, behalve dat je een naam (en poort, server, channel) op kan geven vanuit de html
 * MrChrisDruif ik ook niet ziek
<MrChrisDruif> Niet echt iig :P
<leoquant> Ronnie, volgens mij ligt launcpad eruit wegens onderhoud
<leoquant> h
<Ronnie> nog maar net dan, kon er net nog op
<leoquant> het script staat op sourceforge toch?
<Ronnie> nee, lp
<leoquant> ok
<Ronnie> irclib staat wel op sf
<leoquant> 503 Service Unavailable
<Ronnie> 90 minuten
 * leoquant kreeg ook ee melding van onderhoud 4 min. terug
<Ronnie> http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus
<leoquant> vanavond is er een ubuntu-nl vergadering....ik kan helaas niet
<leoquant> ouderavond
<Ronnie> ah jammer
<leoquant> zal ik het feedback mwanzo weg haln uit de agenda?
<Ronnie> ik denk dat het een belangrijke vergadering gaat worden
<Ronnie> een punt voor de volgende vergadering dan maar
<Ronnie> RawChid: hoe zit het met de team voortgangs?
<leoquant> Ronnie, ik zie geen spectaculaire punten op de agenda staan
<Ronnie> ik denk dat het stemmen toch wel besproken gaat worden
<leoquant> wel vind ik de aanmelding voor de gemeenschapsraad zorgwekkend
<leoquant> dat had ik wel ingebracht
<RawChid> WAt wil je horen Ronnie?
<RawChid> Je kunt de status zien op die pagina die je net zelf hebt bewerkt...
<Ronnie> volgens mij heeft het irc team een push nodig ;)
<RawChid> Mwa
<RawChid> JanC is al een tijdje niet meer online, anders had ik em gepingd.
<leoquant> idd
<Ronnie> je had mij ook wel even mogen pushen, ik was het eigenlijk alweer vergeten
<RawChid> Verder vind ik de voortgang van het IRC-team ook minder interessant.
<Ronnie> is JanC ook ziek?
<RawChid> En daarbij wil ik niet iedereen pushen
<RawChid> Geen zin in
<RawChid> Het forumteam heeft gelukkig uit zichzelf bijgewerkt.
<leoquant> RawChid, heb ik verzaakt?
<RawChid> Nee, ik heb mwanzo bijgewerkt
 * leoquant dankt RawChid ...(was het vergeten)
<RawChid> Je mag het aanvullen als er nog wat mist natuurlijk
<Ronnie> ik heb nu een maandelijkse notitie in mijn agenda (op de 6e)
<RawChid> Als er straks(ooit) een mailinglijst voor de ubuntu-nl gemeenschap is, dan kunnen we elke maand een mail sturen met: "KOmende vergadering + voortgang bijwerken!"
<RawChid> Dat zou ik nog best wel willen doen.
<RawChid> Ronnie, ik ook. En dat kan elk verantwoordelijk lid voor zichzelf doen...
<leoquant> brb
<Ronnie> het aantal kandidaten voor de verkiezing is idd wel erg zorgwekkend vind ik
 * RawChid zag dat wel aankomen
<RawChid> Ik vroeg niet voor niets om animo te peilen
<Ronnie> ik wist dat het niet veel was, maar had toch wel een minimum van 10 verwacht
 * RawChid vindt 5 personen ook prima
<RawChid> Maargoed, er staat keihard 7 in het voorstel..
<Ronnie> mochten er maar 6 kandidaten blijven, dan moeten we het idd met 5 doen denk ik
<RawChid> BTW, ik heb gratis Python hosting bij Google App Engine :-D
<MrChrisDruif> Wat? Wat is er?
<Ronnie> :D
<Ronnie> RawChid: hoe zit dat met configureren ?
<RawChid> Wat bedoel je?
<RawChid> Wel 1 nadeel. Ik gebruikte lxml, en die wordt niet ondersteund.
<RawChid> http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/python/runtime.html
<RawChid> En om te beginnen: http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/python/gettingstarted/
<StefandeVries> en daar ben ik weer
<MrChrisDruif> WTF is fout met het forum? Probeer me een nieuw account te maken (oude account ben ik gegevens van kwijt :P) en twee keer al zegt hij met het aanmaken dat ik de letters niet goed overtyp
<MrChrisDruif> (Maar eens tijd dat ik een OCR eroverheen gooi ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Kan ik het tenminste lezen
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....tweede keer WAS echt fout :P
<leoquant> RawChid, staat er 7 als minimum in het voorstel? verdorie ik dacht 10....
<leoquant> want dat aantal noem ik in mijn kandidaatstelling
<RawChid> Euhm, als ik me goed herinner staat er in het voorstel dat de raad bestaat uit 7 leden.
<MrChrisDruif> Maar waar hebben jullie het over? Gemeenteraad?
<RawChid> De kandidaten weet ik niet
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/ubuntu-nl-verkiezingen-2011-kandidaten-kunnen-zich-melden-vanaf-5-maart/
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, de nog in te voeren gemeenschapsraad voor ubuntu-nl
<MrChrisDruif> Owjah...als je stemrecht hebt etc...:P
<MrChrisDruif> (Heb ik alleen internationaal ;))
<leoquant> leden moeten toch op zijn minst kunnen kiezen.
<leoquant> nu is daar geen sprake van
<leoquant> maargoed dat is voor de komende vergadering
<RawChid> Ach, dan moeten meer leden zich maar verkiesbaar stellen...
<MrChrisDruif> Maar wat is het principe van de gemeenschapsraad? :)
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, dat is een hele discussie geweest, met een lange historie
<MrChrisDruif> Ok...
<MrChrisDruif> hehe....de twee paragrafen spreken elkaar tegen ;)
<RawChid> Hoezo?
<RawChid> Er is een verschil tussen raad en leiding..
<Ronnie> RawChid: django versie op appspot: Django 0.96.1 :(
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...maatje van me zei ook al dat ik niet goed las :P
<RawChid> Tja
<MrChrisDruif> Maar weet je waar me dat aan doet denken? O:-)
<RawChid> Dat er iets mis is met je ogen?
<Ronnie> RawChid: en ik ben benieuwd hoe het met poort 843 staat (voor flash)
<MrChrisDruif> Btw...wat moet ik doen om in de NL wiki iets te kunnen doen?
<RawChid> Ja, ik vroeg me ook al af of je daar op andere poorten naast 80 mag luisteren
<RawChid> Voor websockets :)
<RawChid> Een account aanmaken MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Heb ik ;)
<RawChid> Ronnie, er is ook #appengine
<RawChid> Dan hoef je alleen maar linksboven op bewerken te klikken :P
<MrChrisDruif> Maar o.a. me eigen wiki pagina aanmaken kan niet....of aanpassen
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Kan ik bijv. niet aanmaken...
<MrChrisDruif> "U hebt geen toestemming deze pagina te bewerken."
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: dat is al een probleem dat lang staat
<Ronnie> systeem beheerder heeft alleen geen tijd
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe kan het dan zijn dat bij de internationale wiki het wel werkt? :P
<Ronnie> verkeerde instellingen op -nl
<RawChid> Klopt
<RawChid> Cees kan je misschien wel ff extra rechten geven zodat je je eigen pagina mag aanpassen\
<MrChrisDruif> Zou grappig zijn :P
<RawChid> Ik mag geen ACL's toevoegen, anders had ik het voor je gefixt
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom worden NL wiki leden beperkt in hun rechten op de wiki? :)
<StefandeVries> ik vind het niet echt uitnodigend overkomen.
<MrChrisDruif> Mee eens, daarom dat ik het vraag
<DooitzedeJong> maak dan een help.ubuntu-nl.org aan
<Ronnie> StefandeVries, MrChrisDruif: het concept ligt al klaar: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/DocumentatieTeam/VoorstelRechtenWiki
<RawChid> Dames, dit is een probleem dat opgelost moet worden
<RawChid> Dit is niet de bedoeling
<MrChrisDruif> help.ubuntu-nl.org? Why?
<StefandeVries> Mooi voorstel, Ronnie. Wanneer wordt het behandeld?
<RawChid> StefandeVries, niet zulke lastige vragen stellen
<RawChid> :P
<DooitzedeJong> omdat dat ook het geval is op de internationale hulp, help is voor officiële documentatie, wiki is voor evenementen en niet voltooide of verouderde artikelen meende ik
<StefandeVries> RawChid: lol
<RawChid> Toevallig heb ik de beheerder er gisteren over gesproken. Het voorstel vind ie goed, nu wachten op de uitvoering
<StefandeVries> Dus de beheerder laat het over aan...? Mensen die te weinig rechten hebben? :P
<Ronnie> zodra SWAT tijd heeft (ergens rond sint juttumus)
<RawChid> De beheerder moet ervoor zorgen dat het nieuwe voorstel wordt uitgevoerd
<StefandeVries> En is er niet iemand anders die aangesteld kan worden zodat SWAT wordt ontlast en wij niet op zijn tijd hoeven te wachten? Ik wil niemand aanvallen, maar vaak duurt het érg lang voor er iets gebéúrt
<RawChid> Ronnie geeft een vrij realistische inschatting.
<RawChid> Nee, dat kan niet
<StefandeVries> Stel je voor
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: die vorostellen zijn er al geweest, maar helaas
<RawChid> Been there, done that
<RawChid> Als SWAT morgen omvalt hebben we een probleem ;)
<StefandeVries> Dan zou er vooruitgang kunnen worden worden geboekt..
<StefandeVries> Niet als SWAT omvalt hè
<StefandeVries> dat was een reactie op daarvoor
 * StefandeVries slaat een modderfiguur
<Ronnie> ik ben al aan het inventariseren geweest of we naar de canonical servers zouden kunnen
<Ronnie> servers staan in Londen
<StefandeVries> En hoe is die inventarisatie verlopen?
<Ronnie> SWAT heeft toegezegd binnenkort meer tijd te hebben
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: even de sys admins gesproken
<Ronnie> werd er niet erg veel wijzer door. Maar waarschijnlijk moet het mogelijk zijn om alle huidige software over te zetten
<RawChid> En hoe zit het met onderhoud?
<Ronnie> response tijd weten ze zelf ook niet, maar als ik mijn tickets bekijk...
<Ronnie> dan duurt dat ook een maans
<Ronnie> maand
<RawChid> Hebben we dan zelf rechten om bijv. software updates te doen?
<Ronnie> nee, we hebben zelf totaal geen rechten
<Ronnie> alles gaat via de admins
<Ronnie> ik heb ook geen idee hoe het daar zal gaan voor bijvoorbeeld testen van upgrades etc
<StefandeVries> Te veel rechten in te handen van te weinig mensen. Niet echt 'open' en 'collaborative'
<DooitzedeJong> +1
<Ronnie> zodra we het echt willen overwegen om over te gaan, kunnen we een bugreport aanmaken, en zou daar alles verder besproken worden
<RawChid> Onzin
<RawChid> -1
<RawChid> Je kunt niet iedereen zomaar van alles laten doen op je server
<RawChid> Er is ook nog zoiets als kwaliteitswaarborging en het up houden van je apps
<DooitzedeJong> klopt, maar men moet ook niet compleet alles gesloten houden
<RawChid> Je kunt ook niet alles open gooien
<DooitzedeJong> En er is ook nog zoiets als tijd tekort
<Ronnie> 'gesloten houden' prima, maar wel met genoed mankracht
<StefandeVries> Nee, RawChid, natuurlijk kan niet alles open zijn. Maar nu laat je de community wachten. Afhankelijk van één persoon
<RawChid> Wat Ronnie zegt
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: 2 personen, waarvan de andere persoon nog minder tijd heeft dan SWAT ;)
<StefandeVries> En het praktische verschil is, Ronnie? ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Wat?
<RawChid> Klap voor je gat!
<MrChrisDruif> Dan heb je wat
<Ronnie> hosting bij canonical is ook niet echt ideaal, maar als de huidige situatie niet verbeterd, dan wil ik het toch eens serieus overleggen met SWAT
<StefandeVries> Dat kan altijd
<Ronnie> het is een erg grote ingreep, die doe je niet zomaar. Alleen als er echt niets anders op zit
<StefandeVries> Dat zullen de teamleden moeten besluiten
<RawChid> De raad lijkt me daar een goede voor
<leoquant> ik voel me ongemakkelijk
<StefandeVries> Hoezo, leoquant?
<leoquant> om dit via mwanzo te bespreken
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<DooitzedeJong> oh
<DooitzedeJong> #ubuntu-nl-team dan?
<leoquant> ik ben daar sterk voor DooitzedeJong
<StefandeVries> ik ben geen teamlid, dus dan zal ik me erbuiten houden
<DooitzedeJong> Maakt niets uit
<DooitzedeJong> #ubuntu-nl-team is open
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> oké.
<StefandeVries> #-mwanzo is er inderdaad niet voor bedoeld
<Ronnie> gelijk!
<Ronnie> maar heb er eigenlijk niets meer over te melden, nog even SWAT afwachten. We hebben het er later over
<DooitzedeJong> Met een grote polonaise naar #ubuntu-nl-team !
<leoquant> kijk er komt af en toe wat voorbij/offtopic dat is normaal, maar wil mwanzo een beetje "beschermen"....(ofzo)
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat is ook logisch, leoquant. Voor deze dingen is #-team er.
<StefandeVries> Mwanzo is er om 'leuke' dingen te bespreken ;)
<leoquant> kan het niet goed/beter verwoorden
<RawChid> Hoeft niet, iedereen begrijpt het
<DooitzedeJong> Dus zullen we het over JFL gaan hebben :P
<leoquant> mwanzo is: voorwaarts/doen/no nonsense
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, idd ja!
<leoquant> Ronnie, is er weg van!
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<StefandeVries> ik ook, alleen ben ik geen webdeveloper :)
<Ronnie> ik ben er nog gewoon hoor
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: wat je niet bent, kun je altijd nog worden ;)
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ook niet echt
<StefandeVries> Ronnie: dat vereist tijd..:P
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: ben je goed in abstractielagen in programma's ?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, testen kan ook, feedback
<StefandeVries> Dat wel ja
<StefandeVries> Ronnie: jup
<Ronnie> die kunnen we ook zeker gebruiken
<DooitzedeJong> Echt wol
<Ronnie> ik ben op dit moment aan het bedenken hoe we alle libs aan elkaar kunnen knopen op een uitbreidbare manier, maar loop er erg op vast
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<StefandeVries> JFL wordt toch ontwikkeld met een Python back-end?
<Ronnie> ja
<StefandeVries> Zijn daar tutorials voor?
<RawChid> Nee, er zijn geen Python tutorials
 * RawChid hides
<Ronnie> haha
 * StefandeVries slaps RawChid
<StefandeVries> Ik bedoel voor die back-ends, nitwit:P
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: is er een manier om een taal onafhakelijke 'tekening' te maken, of is dat heel vreemd?
<RawChid> UML?
<StefandeVries> Hoe bedoel je, Ronnie?
<Ronnie> een manier om weer te geven hoe libs met elkaar integreren, welke lagen er allemaal tussen zitten en welke functies deze lagen hebben?
<Ronnie> ik ben er zelf helemaal niet thuis in, dus vroeg ik het de expert ;)
<RawChid> UML.
<StefandeVries> Je zou een schema kunnen maken in OpenOffice.org Draw
<StefandeVries> Of LibreOffice Draw
<RawChid> Unified Modeling Language
<StefandeVries> Die kende ik nog niet
<RawChid> Dat is vrij breed. Wordt ook veel gebruikt om klassendiagrammen te maken.
<StefandeVries> Die maak ik meestal op een A4, en dan inscannen :P
<RawChid> Maar wat Ronnie wilt is denk ik een soort Module Diagram, heb alleen niet precies ervaring met dat
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: denk je zoiets te kunnen maken?
<StefandeVries> voorlopig niet ben ik bang
<StefandeVries> ik ken JFL nog niet goed genoeg
<DooitzedeJong> Er is ook nog niets
<DooitzedeJong> dus dat moet geen obstakel vormen :P
<StefandeVries> Zelfs dan heb iik nog niet genoeg theoretische kennis :P
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: kun je mij een 'algemeen' idee geven hoe je dat moet doen? Voorbeeld: Het chat systeem moet modulair zijn, dus dat zou via IRC of XMPP of beide tegelijk moeten gaan. Hoe kun je zoiets gemakkelijk en modulair opzetten?
<StefandeVries> Ik denk aan een back-end in Python, die berichten via de verschillende protocollen kan oppikken. Zo kan je meerdere protocollen implementeren.
<StefandeVries> Ik weet niet of Python standaard een IRC- of XMPP-module heeft, maar zo niet, dan zijn ze vast te vinden
<StefandeVries> ik ben zo terug, even een kop thee drinken
<RawChid> interfaces
<RawChid> Dat is iets van OO, weet niet in hoeverre dat in Python zit.
<Ronnie> OO zit volgens mijn bronnen erg goed in elkaar
<StefandeVries> Python is volledig OOP-geschikt
<StefandeVries> Sterker nog; een van de beste OOP-implementatie naar mijn mening
<StefandeVries> Ronnie: +1
<Ronnie> idd, de beste oop taal die ik ken
<Ronnie> ik kan er alleen nog niet goed mee omgaan
<RawChid> Lol
<Ronnie> ik kan prima nieuwe subclassen aanmaken en gebruiken
<RawChid> Ik ben jaren bezig met Java, en moet echt wel ff wennen aan dat OO van Python
<Ronnie> maat zelf een multifuncionele/base class schrijven niet
<RawChid> En polomorfie? :P
<RawChid> poly*
<RawChid> Magoed, dat soort dingen heb je niet vaak nodig in web dev
<RawChid> Verder heb ik een vermoeden dat je bronnen Pythonprogrammeurs zijn Ronnie
<Ronnie> nee, een C++ programmeur ;)
<Ronnie> en perl
<Ronnie> zegt toch wel iets ;)
<RawChid> Oh, ik snap het al. Omdat Python dynamisch is (niet gecompiled) is het lastiger sommige dingen af te dwingen ofzo
<RawChid> Dat is aan de ene kant natuurlijk een groot voordeel, dat dynamische
<Ronnie> beide heeft zo zijn voor/nadelen
<Ronnie> maar mij ligt dat dynamische wel
<RawChid> Ik hang tussen beide
<RawChid> Het is erg handig en werkt snel. Maar je maakt ook sneller gevaarlijke foutjes of krijgt vage errors
 * RawChid is nu met Java bezig
<RawChid> Moet je een beetje voor elk atribuut in je class een getter en setter maken, bah
<Ronnie> RawChid: wat denk je van zoiets?
<Ronnie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578287/
<RawChid> Dat is een mooi begin toch
<DooitzedeJong> Ziet er goed uit
<RawChid> Als de communicatie maar 1 class is, kun je dat mooi op die manier oplossen lijkt me
 * RawChid is er achter dat Python het begrip interface niet kent
 * Ronnie kent het begrip interface ook niet
<RawChid> Tja, daar ben jij veel te dynamisch voor :P
<RawChid> Het komt in de buurt van abstracte klasse
<Ronnie> ja, ik ben niets anders dan dat dynamische gewend
<Ronnie> jsvascript is ook redelijk dynamisch, maar faalt in oop
<StefandeVries> Abstracte klasses (l)
<Ronnie> tja, is nog erg nieuw allemaal voor mij
<StefandeVries> JavaScript is geen volwaardige programmeertaal, met alle respect
<Ronnie> ik heb nooit 'leren' programmeren, allen 'doen'
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: +1
<Ronnie> alhoewel als je goed bent met clusures, kom je een heel eind, maar het is erg anders denken
<Ronnie> closures*
<StefandeVries> Ik ga Learning Python weer eens openslaan
<Ronnie> begint het toch te kriebelen StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Ja
<Ronnie> :P
<StefandeVries> C++ en Qt worden saai:P
<Ronnie> hoe kan die perfecte combi nu saai worden
<StefandeVries> 3 jaar lang enkel dat gedaan
<DooitzedeJong> leuk :P
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<StefandeVries> Ik doe het graag :P
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: hoe zit het met jou python kennis/
<DooitzedeJong> kuch kuch
<DooitzedeJong> Ik snap steeds niet hoe ik python moet koppelen aan een gui
<Ronnie> print 'dooitze'
<DooitzedeJong> snap ik
<DooitzedeJong> aan een gui als  GTK+ of QT
<Ronnie> voor een webserver heb je niet te maken met een GUI, dus dat is een voordeel voor JFL
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<Ronnie> alhowel HTML ook een GUI is ;)
<DooitzedeJong> Dat vindt ik niet moeilijk te programeren
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong: voor je dat leert moeten we eerst minimaal OOP behandeld hebben
<DooitzedeJong> HTML
<StefandeVries> Dat kost tijd en abstractie
<DooitzedeJong> Wat is oop?
<StefandeVries> HTML is ook niet programmeren
<StefandeVries> object oriented programming
<DooitzedeJong> ok
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: die OK, klinkt alsof je OOP nu begrijpt ;)
<StefandeVries> volgens mij beginnen we daar over twee weken mee
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ben een tijdje geleden begonnen met een c++ cursus, is c++ ook oop van het begin af?
<StefandeVries> Nee
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<StefandeVries> Java bijvoorbeeld wel
<DooitzedeJong> Wat is het verschil? Dat je met classes werkt?
<StefandeVries> In praktijk houdt het inderdaad dat in
<DooitzedeJong> Dat kan toch ook in PHP?
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat kan. Maar PHP is geen taal zoals C++ en Python
<leoquant> sorry voor het lawaai in je mail RawChid . ik kreeg iets niet goed, en nog niet op de wiki
<leoquant> kijk er later vanmiddag nog even naar
<StefandeVries> wb DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Unity deed raar
<StefandeVries> Ah, 11.04?
<DooitzedeJong> jep
<StefandeVries> Stabiel, of niet?
<DooitzedeJong> Ja, op een aantal crashes na
<StefandeVries> Hmm..als Unity definitief wordt ingevoerd ga ik naar KDE
<DooitzedeJong> Hoezo?
<DooitzedeJong> Het ziet er goed uit, het is weliswaar even wennen maar voldoet nu wel aan mijn eisen
<StefandeVries> Ik vind het niet genoeg te tweaken
<DooitzedeJong> Daar geef ik je wel gelijk in, dat komt nog wel
<StefandeVries> Ik ben nu sowieso bij Mint
<StefandeVries> Maar ik ga de final 11.04 nog wel een week proberen
<StefandeVries> Het ziet er wel mooi uit
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe koppel jij qt aan c++ code
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<DooitzedeJong> Moet je dan gebruikmaken van de QT bieb?
<StefandeVries> Jup
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<StefandeVries> Er zijn genoeg tutorials over
<DooitzedeJong> Ik vindt c++ namelijk mooi programeren
<StefandeVries> Mooi programmeren?
<StefandeVries> leg eens uit
<StefandeVries> DooitzedeJong?
<Ronnie> goede middag erkan^
<DooitzedeJong> Ik vind het veel overzichtelijker
<erkan^> hey , goedemiddag Ronnie
<StefandeVries> Overzichtelijker dan wat, DooitzedeJong?
<DooitzedeJong> dan bijvoorbeeld python
<DooitzedeJong> als men gebruikmaakt van een duidelijke structuur met inspringen bij c++
<StefandeVries> Python heeft veel minder syntactische elementen(haakjes, puntkomma's etc)
<StefandeVries> En de manier vn inspringen is afhankelijk van de programmeur
<StefandeVries> Behalve bij Python, daar wordt het verplicht
<DooitzedeJong> Die elementen waar jij het over hebt vind ik duidelijker dan inspringen bij ppython
<DooitzedeJong> voorbeeld:
<DooitzedeJong> if
<DooitzedeJong> {
<DooitzedeJong> if
<DooitzedeJong> }
<DooitzedeJong> Dat was even een foutje
<StefandeVries> nogal ja xD
<DooitzedeJong> wacht even
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: kwestie van gewenning en persoonlijke mening
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<Ronnie> ik vind python veel duidelijkerer eruit zien
<StefandeVries> Ik heb geen voorkeur voor een methode
<StefandeVries> Python en C++ zijn syntactisch niet met elkaar te vergelijken imo
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<DooitzedeJong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578298/
<DooitzedeJong> Dat klopt
<DooitzedeJong> ook qua stijl van programmeren
<StefandeVries> de accolades zijn niet nodig als het geen compoundstatement is
<DooitzedeJong> oké?¿
<StefandeVries> En het maakt niet uit of je de accolades er beide onder zet, of dat de openende accolade achter het if-statement staat
<StefandeVries> Kwestie van voorkeur
<DooitzedeJong> ja, dat wist ik
<DooitzedeJong> maar eronder zetten lijkt me overzichtelijker
<StefandeVries> ik zet em d'r altijd achter
<StefandeVries> is zo gewend
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Blijft het dan wel overzichtelijk als in die if nog een if plakt?
<StefandeVries> wacht
<DooitzedeJong> im waiting
<StefandeVries> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578304/  overzichtelijk genoeg?
<DooitzedeJong> Denk ik wel
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> het is en blijft ene persoonlijke voorkeur
<DooitzedeJong> maar je werkt hier wel met inspringen
<StefandeVries> Tenzij je samenwerkt in een project
<StefandeVries> Dan is het handiger één stijl af te spreken
<StefandeVries> het was trouwens een functie als onderdeel van een klasse die een binaire puzzel oplost
<RawChid> Handiger? Dat moet!
<RawChid> (mijn mening)
<DooitzedeJong> +1 RawChid
<DooitzedeJong> Die cursus van commandoline is wel duidelijk
<StefandeVries> Wat bedoelen jullie?
<StefandeVries> Ow..één coding style
<StefandeVries> De projecten en de mensen met wie/welke ik werk hebben allemaal mijn coding style, dus ik heb me nog nooit hoeven aan te passen
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<StefandeVries> Zo, Mint 10 KDE werkt goed op m'n netbook
<DooitzedeJong> ronnie, http://piratepad.net/ep/pad/view/ro.0i32sfJWAlx/latest
<DooitzedeJong> Die klopt niet helemaal
<StefandeVries> klopt
<DooitzedeJong> Want als ik 5 intyp en geef vervolgens 2 getallen op geef hij een foutmelding
<DooitzedeJong> 	print "Het antwoord is", uitkomst, "." moet in de if elif
<StefandeVries> Klopt
<StefandeVries> Dat was ook de opdracht ;)
<DooitzedeJong> oh
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<StefandeVries> haha
<DooitzedeJong> Dat wist ik niet...
<StefandeVries> het is wel als huiswerk opgegevem
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe moet ik een class aanmaken in python?
<DooitzedeJong> ik bedoel een functie
<StefandeVries> Dat is uitgelegd vorige week zaterdag
<StefandeVries> maar even in het kort:
<StefandeVries> def functienaam():
<DooitzedeJong> dus ik wil 		getal1 = input("Geef het eerste getal op")
<DooitzedeJong> 		getal2 = input("Geef het tweede getal op") steeds uit laten voeren als ik een opdracht erbij typ
<StefandeVries> wacht
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<StefandeVries> Hier staat het allemaal in de logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/05/%23ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas.html#t18:46
<DooitzedeJong> Dit moet de goede zijn... http://paste.ubuntu.com/578326/
<StefandeVries> ja, dat weet ik :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ik wist niet zeker of dat goed was
<RawChid> NIce
<RawChid> Ik zie wel veel dubbele code DooitzedeJong :P
<DooitzedeJong> Ja, maar dat moet volgens mij opgelost worden met functions of niet?
<RawChid> Weet ik niet. Maar er zijn vaak meerdere wegen die naar Rome leiden.
<StefandeVries> Het kan inderdaad opgelost worden met functies
<RawChid> Het kan zeker zonder functions
<StefandeVries> maar zoals het hier staat is het ook gewoon goed :)
<RawChid> Je kunt die 2 getallen die je moet invoeren misschien buiten de IF trekken,
<RawChid> Ofzo
<StefandeVries> nee, juist niet
<RawChid> Waarom niet?
<StefandeVries> anders krijg je zelfs bij keuze 5 nog de optie om twee getallen in te voeren
<StefandeVries> en das niet de bedoeling, ofc
<RawChid> Nee, dan begin je met if keuze==5
<DooitzedeJong> omdat hij het dan contstand opnieuw weergeeft ook bij 4
<DooitzedeJong> ik bedoel keuze 5
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij begrijp ik je niet goed, RawChid
<RawChid> Of je doet een check if keuze is >0 and keuze <5
<RawChid> ff kijken....
<RawChid> Niet helemaal de bedoeling dat ik het voorkauw
<RawChid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578331/
<RawChid> Functions, take that! Ha!
<StefandeVries> haakjes om de conditie bij if?
<RawChid> Ik heb die code niet getest
<StefandeVries> maar verder is dit inderdaad ook een oplossing
<StefandeVries> het zou werken, maar de haakjes zijn overbodig
<StefandeVries> Het is geen C++, java of PHP:P
<RawChid> Ja, ik moet nog wennen aan Python
<StefandeVries> Of C, etc..maar anyway
<RawChid> Ja, ik heb ervaring met al die anderen die noemt, en daar is het overal hetzelfde
<StefandeVries> Raar genoeg vermeng ik ze nooit. Al zet ik wel bijna altijd puntkomma's achter Pythonstatements
<DooitzedeJong> haha, tsja ik begon al met akkolades te zwaaien
<RawChid> lol, dat deed ik de eerste keer ook. EN gewoon stug volhouden dat ik dat makkelijker vond
<DooitzedeJong> http://typewith.me/ep/pad/view/ro.Op$gICXuBpU/latest klopt ook niet
<DooitzedeJong> als ik een q invoer krijg ik de volgende melding:
<DooitzedeJong> http://typewith.me/ep/pad/view/ro.Op$gICXuBpU/latest
<DooitzedeJong> ooops
<DooitzedeJong> Traceback (most recent call last):
<DooitzedeJong>   File "cijfers.py", line 18, in <module>
<DooitzedeJong>     gemiddelde = totaal / aantal_cijfers
<DooitzedeJong> ZeroDivisionError: integer division or modulo by zero
<RawChid> Delen door 0 ?
<RawChid> Dat vind je rekenmachine ook niet leuk...
<RawChid> Volgens mij is daar zelfs een rakket door neergegaan
<DooitzedeJong> huh?
<RawChid> Negeer mn laatste opmerking maar...
<DooitzedeJong> Wat doet for nu eigenlijk?
<DooitzedeJong> StefandeVries?
<RawChid> Weet je al wat while doet?
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, heb jij pidgin?
<DooitzedeJong> jep
<DooitzedeJong> ja leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> Die herhaalt het hele spul als je er true achter zet
<leoquant> ik wil een leuk iets sturen voor de jfl wiki
<DooitzedeJong> oh, leoquant ik ben nieuwsgierig
<StefandeVries> zo nieuwsgierig dat-ie offline gaat:P
<leoquant> tja
<StefandeVries> En ik ga ook
<StefandeVries> tot vanmiddag :)
<leoquant> oki  doeg
<leoquant> leonquant met jabber
<leoquant> visite moment....
<DooitzedeJong> Wil je dat nog eens vertellen leoquant?
<DooitzedeJong> brb
<DooitzedeJong> ben weer back
<leoquant> heb je jabber?
<leoquant> mijn nick=leonquant daar
<leoquant> visite nog
<DooitzedeJong> waaaaar?
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, hoi
<DooitzedeJong> hoi
<leoquant> ik moet ff een bestandje verzenden
<leoquant> xchat doet moeilijk
<leoquant> via pidgin is het simpel
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<leoquant> dus heb je jabber?
<DooitzedeJong> jep
<leoquant> voeg mij dan toe en pleur pidgin online
<DooitzedeJong> maar wat heb jij dan voor mailadres
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<leoquant> leonquant
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant@jabber.org?
<leoquant> dan die jabber punt org
<leoquant> oh neeee
<leoquant> let op de n
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/dutch-question-squad/
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ?
<DooitzedeJong> ja?
<leoquant> is er een askubuntu launchpad team?
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<DooitzedeJong> askubuntu staat los van launchpad
<leoquant> wat zijn jouw ideeen over een niet-opgelost-item/vragen post team?
<leoquant> op het ubuntu-nl forum?
<leoquant> of "niet beantwoorde vragen " team
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<leoquant> das duidelijk
<leoquant> bedankt
<leoquant> uitlachen is ook een mening nietwaar?
<DooitzedeJong> dat was niet uitlachen
<DooitzedeJong> !
<DooitzedeJong> ik vond het grappig bedacht
<leoquant> ik weet niet of het forum dit soort statistieken bijhoudt
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<DooitzedeJong> moet een add-on voor geschreven worden
<leoquant> want dan weet je per direct het nut/of niet
<DooitzedeJong> Kun je even op jabber komen?
<leoquant> items/post met zero antwoorden lijken mij ook haast ondenkbaar in de nl situatie
<hannie> RawChid, ben jij vanavond op de vergadering?
<DooitzedeJong> RawChid, geef 8
<RawChid> Neen
<StefandeVries> vergadering?
<DooitzedeJong> Ch*t
<hannie> ubuntu-nl, elke 10e van de maand
 * StefandeVries murmelt wat over klok en klepel
<StefandeVries> ah, ja, tuurlijk :)
<StefandeVries> stom van me, excuses
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, ik stuur trijntje even een mailtje
<DooitzedeJong> oke, alvast bedankt, is zij ook op irc?
<hannie> trijntje is een hij
<DooitzedeJong> oeps
<DooitzedeJong> sry
<hannie> niet op irc vandaag/momenteel
<DooitzedeJong> ok
<DooitzedeJong> hannie hebben jullie genoeg vertalers?
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, het gaat de goede kant op
<RawChid> DooitzedeJong, bij het vertaalteam is ALTIJD wat te doen ;)
<DooitzedeJong> even concreet, hoeveel is voor jullie optimaal
<hannie> burgerga, hallo
<RawChid> Zelfde geldt voor documentatieteam overigens
<burgerga> hallo hannie
<hannie> Zoals RawChid zegt, nooit genoeg
<hannie> Binnenkort komt Natty uit, dus veel vertaalwerk
<burgerga> en de rest natuurlijk
<DooitzedeJong> Hoeveel vertalers hebben jullie nu?
<RawChid> Lastige vraag..
<hannie> Ik geef je even de huidige stand van zaken:
<hannie> moment
<RawChid> burgerga is bijv. sinds een week ofzo actief?
<burgerga> ja ongeveer
<hannie> ledenlijst zie http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam
<DooitzedeJong> maar negen?
<hannie> 9 min of meer actieve vertalers
<hannie> Er zijn er meer, maar die vertalen slechts af en toe
<hannie> burgerga, ik heb net je mailtje doorgenomen. Ik moet hem nog beantwoorden
<burgerga> oke prima, heb van tim al een mailtje gekregen over het bug reporten
<hannie> burgerga, goed, dus dat hoef ik niet meer te behandelen
<RawChid> Wel handig om altijd reply-to-all te doen op de mailinglijst.
<burgerga> rawchid, bedoel je dat naar mij toe of tim?
<RawChid> Ik zei het in het algemeen. Maar dat is dus voor Tim bedoelt, want die heeft jou waarschijnlijk prive beantwoordt...
<RawChid> TOch?
<burgerga> jep
<RawChid> Weet je trouwens wat de TAB-toets in de Terminal doet burgerga ?
<DooitzedeJong> Waarom heeft het Vertaalteam leden nodig?
<burgerga> rawchid, autocomplete?
<RawChid> ZO ja, dat werkt op IRC ook met nicknames ;)
<RawChid> yes
<RawChid> DooitzedeJong waarom deze vraag?
<burgerga> RawChid: ah ok
<DooitzedeJong> Voor in het voorstel
<RawChid> Welk voorstel?
<DooitzedeJong> Voor vanavond
<RawChid> Wat ga je voorstellen dan...
<DooitzedeJong> Een aantal Ubuntu Jam in Nederland
<RawChid> Oke, duidelijk.
<DooitzedeJong> Wacht even
<RawChid> Om het even samen te vatten. Het is niet dat wij erg verlegen zitten qua leden. Maar hulp kunnen wij altijd wel gebruiken. Toch hannie?
<hannie> Ik ben terug, ff lezen
<DooitzedeJong> Kan het vertaalteam door met 9 leden?
 * RawChid snapt niet waar DooitzedeJong nou heen wilt. 
<DooitzedeJong> Zal even een link geven van het voorstel
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, de logs compleet vertalen is heel erg veel werk
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> het gaat om 4 logs
<hannie> RawChid, je tab-tip was zeer welkom. Ik ben zo een oen op dat gebied
<DooitzedeJong> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/578411/
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, ja, maar zeer lange. De eerste was 2 uur chatten!
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<DooitzedeJong> Duurt inderdaad wel lang
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, en er moet iets leesbaars van gefabriekt worden
<DooitzedeJong> Dat doet het mwanzo team
<hannie> Waarom niet de vertaler direct?
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, ik bedoel: de vertaler moet de onzin weglaten
<DooitzedeJong> Anders hebben jullie veel te veel werk eraan
<DooitzedeJong> ja, die kan de onzin idd weglaten
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, ik had de logs nog niet op de statuspagina van het VT gezet omdat
<hannie> de vertalers het druk hebben
<RawChid> Wij hebben afgelopen oktober een "vertaalspurt" gehouden
<hannie> en leoquant zei dat het geen haast had
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<hannie> RawChid, ik wilde net voorstellen: kom maar op met de volgende 300 ;)
<DooitzedeJong> Snap je nu wat ik bedoel RawChid?
<DooitzedeJong> Ik zou graag willen weten waarom jullie leden nodig hebben, concreet, eerlijk.
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, het punt is vooral dat wij hoge eisen stellen aan vertalers
<hannie> Die liggen niet voor het oprapen
<DooitzedeJong> uit die 20000 moeten toch wel meer dan 9 voor het oprapen liggen?
<hannie> tientallen, niet duizendtallen
<hannie> en daar zijn er idd maar enkele echt geschikt om volledige vertaalrechten te verlenen
<RawChid> 20.000??
<DooitzedeJong> foutje
<RawChid> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/mlist/ geeft 16.000
<DooitzedeJong> 16836
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<RawChid> Verder is er een verschil tussen iemand die zich heeft geregistreerd en iemand die actief wilt bijdragen
<DooitzedeJong> Daar zijn die Jam dagen voor
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, vergeet niet dat het vrijwilligerswerk is
<DooitzedeJong> Klopt maar dat is het overal ter wereld
<RawChid> Ik heb verschillende varianten van vrijwilligerswerk gedaan en zie overal dezelfde problemen
<RawChid> Bij de sportvereniging, studievereniging...
<hannie> Je moest eens weten hoeveel mensen er enthousiast beginnen en
<hannie> na korte tijd toch afhaken
<hannie> veelal omdat men zich verkijkt op eigen kunnen
<DooitzedeJong> hoeveel?
<hannie> tientallen
<DooitzedeJong> Dat is ook iets voor dat weekend, uitzoeken wat bij je past
<hannie> Ja, dat is iig een goed idee
<DooitzedeJong> Dat staat ook in het plan
<hannie> DooitzedeJong,  geef eens een linkje met info over die jamdagen
<DooitzedeJong> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<hannie> merci
<hannie> Misschien ga ik naar de Ubuntu Developer Summit in Boedapest
<DooitzedeJong> leuk!
<hannie> Het lijkt me geweldig, alleen is het een wereldreis vanuit zuid Fr
<burgerga> mensen ik ga ervandoor
<DooitzedeJong> tot ziens
<hannie> burgerga, tot kijk
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, ik ga even dat jam-verhaal lezen
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<RawChid> Succes ermee verder
<RawChid> Ik ga eens offline sociaal doen. Laterz
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> doeg
<hannie> RawChid, tot ziens
<hannie> DooitzedeJong, het is een goed idee, die jam
<hannie> Misschien moeten we ter voorbereiding e.e.a. doornemen met elkaar
<hannie> de komende weken
<hannie> Ik denk wel dat ik via irc mee zal doen
<DooitzedeJong> Het is enkel nog een voorstel
<hannie> We houden contact hierover
<hannie> Misschien is trijntje vanavond op de vergadering
<hannie> Aan hem kan je vragen ook stellen m.b.t. het vertaalteam
<hannie> Hoe zeggen jullie dat ook alweer: ot moin of zoiets
<DooitzedeJong> oant moarn maar wacht even
<DooitzedeJong> is het goed dat ik jouw citeer?
<hannie> ik wacht even
<DooitzedeJong>    	 	 	 	 	 	   Je moest eens weten hoeveel mensen er enthousiast beginnen en na korte tijd afhaken
<hannie> dat mag
<DooitzedeJong> oke, vielen dank
<hannie> We hebben dat al op onze vergadering besproken. Kijken of we er iets aan kunnen doen
<hannie> groetjes
<DooitzedeJong> doeg
<DooitzedeJong> kaartse
<FOAD> Ik weet wel een gedeeltelijke oplossing.  Niet net doen of mensen die al jaren participeren pas 3 maanden actief zijn.
<DooitzedeJong1> Hoe bedoel je FOAD?
<StefandeVries> KDE draait standaard stroperig op een netbook..
<DooitzedeJong> KDE vraagt veel van de grafische processor
<DooitzedeJong> Of ben ik nu weer veel te laat :/
<DooitzedeJong> :\
<DooitzedeJong> :-/
<sense> leoquant: Ik ben hier al.
<StefandeVries> Ik heb ubuntu 10.10 er inmiddels al opstaan, DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> sense thx....(anders staat het zo gek) ツ
<leoquant> (we hebben elkaar net even gesproken)
<StefandeVries> Dat vermoeden had ik al. :)
<leoquant> morgen verder team: doeg!
<commandoline> RawChid: ik zag toevallig dat je de pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/MartenDeVries hebt aangemaakt, kan ik die zelf veranderen? Ik zie geen bewerk-knop...
<commandoline> (antwoord van anderen natuurlijk ook welkom)
<sense> commandoline: als je ingelogd ben wel, zo dacht ik
<commandoline> ik ben ingelogd
<commandoline> dat is het vreemde, een andere pagina kan ik wel gewoon aanpassen als ik zou willen (meeting pagina's of mwanzo cursuspagina's etc.)
<StefandeVries> ik meende hier gisteren of zelfs vandaag gehoord te hebben dat 'normale' wikileden alleen de /community-pagina's aan kunnen passen
<commandoline> oh, dat zou een hoop verklaren. Maar persoonlijke pagina niet kunnen aanpassen lijkt me eerlijkgezegd een beetje vreemd.
<StefandeVries> Daar hebben leden geen rechten toe, dat klopt
<StefandeVries> Je zou een pagina over jezelf kunnen maken in /community/commandoline
<commandoline> begrijp ik, alleen heeft dat geen nut voor de links die overal verwijzen naar /MartenDeVries
<commandoline> maar goed, ik was er toch niet veel mee van plan dus dan laat ik het gewoon zo.
<DooitzedeJong> vraag RawChid even of Cees
<commandoline> zo belangrijk is het niet, ik was vooral nieuwsgierig waarom het niet werkte, ik had nl. verwacht van wel.
<OerHeks> ik ook :-)
<erkan^> AlanBell: erkan^: This is a popular request though unfortunately, there is no easy way to tell where the text cursor is on the screen so compiz cant follow it
<erkan^> )-:
<AlanBell> however, there is a moderately hard way to do it
<erkan^> that's pity that i have never learned "C++" )-:
<AlanBell> bug 727290
<AlanBell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/727290
<erkan^> Alan Bell wrote on 2011-03-03:  ?
<erkan^> i think that Kristian Lyngstøl have maked a Ezoom, AlanBell
<erkan^> Is it good idea when I go tweet to him --> http://twitter.com/#!/kristianlyng ? :S AlanBell
<erkan^> I dit it ...
<erkan^> *did
<erkan^> I hope that he answer my question on twitter. First i have send a message to him via launchpad, but i don't head still for him )-:
<MrChrisDruif> Weet je het nog erkan^? ;)
<erkan^> nee, ik wist het niet :P
<erkan^> geintjuh, MrChrisDruif (-:
<MrChrisDruif> Ow.... erkan^: ik ben Nederlands O:-)
<erkan^> Nice
<erkan^> enne
<erkan^> Ik ben Hagenees
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, waar zit je dan? =-O
<erkan^> nu?
 * MrChrisDruif woont in Zoetermeer namelijk ;)
<erkan^> ow, vroeger woonde ik daar ook
<erkan^> De Leyens
<MrChrisDruif> Leuk :P
<erkan^> ik zat ook op school daar
<erkan^> ken je Voorweg ?
<MrChrisDruif> Zoetermeer of Den Haag? O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Beide hebben volgens mij een Voorweg
<erkan^> Voorweg ligt in Zoetermeer
<erkan^> ken je een straat "Zalkerbos"?
<MrChrisDruif> Zalkerbos, ja...das Meerzicht
<erkan^> yep
<erkan^> daar zat ik op school
<erkan^> maar ze hebben erg stom gekozen, ze kiezen boven Zoetermeer )-: want ik vind Voorburg echt prachtig
<erkan^> *plek
<erkan^> wil jij echter naar Manchster gaan, MrChrisDruif ?
<erkan^> in Engelnad
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....zag het net door twitter....
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien wel leuk om eens heen te gaan...
<MrChrisDruif> Maar in Voorbrug zit je dus?
<MrChrisDruif> Voorburg*
<erkan^> nee, vroeger zat ik eerste basisschool in voorburg, daarna voortgezet onderwijs in zoetermeer
<erkan^> ik ben nu omgeving in 's-hertogenbosch
<erkan^> MrChrisDruif, : http://www.evangeliegemeentezoetermeer.nl/images/Effatha.jpg
<erkan^> daar is erg vresleijke school, want veel leerlingen hebbe aan slachtoffer gepest ofzo brrr
<MrChrisDruif> Effatha ken ik wel...ben je doof erkan^?
<erkan^> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay :)
 * MrChrisDruif dat wist ik niet
<erkan^> ow
<erkan^> nu weet je tog ? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, inderdaad :)
<erkan^> tegenwoordige tijd heeft in Zoetermeer veel goede ov
<MrChrisDruif> (Maar moest even aan Najib Amhali denken, de shoarma-tent scene)
<erkan^> vroeger heb ik erg last met de trein ofzo
<erkan^> heb = had
<erkan^> diegene persoon ken ik niet
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, inderdaad...RR is echt een goed idee geweest en goed uitgevoerd
<MrChrisDruif> Cabaretier is dat
<erkan^> ik heb één keer meegemaakt toen ik liep een perron naar andere perron , in de sporen, zonder naar beneden lopen ,daarna andere kant van boven lopen , het was in De Leyens :P
<erkan^> het is wel levensgevaarlijk :S
<MrChrisDruif> Najib zit dan samen met een vriend in een shoarma-tent en zijn dronken. En die vriend ziet een meisje en roept haar "Hey meisje...hey, hey meisje. Meisje, meisje! Hey hoer!? Ben je doof ofzo? O je bent doof? Dat wist ik niet :-/"
<MrChrisDruif> Vond ik toen wel grappig
<erkan^> whahahahaha
<MrChrisDruif> En moest er nu dus aan denken :P
<erkan^> erg dat ie noem hoer :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, dat wel.....maar ja, Najib en z'n vrienden zijn volgens mij ook opgegroeid in den haag (en zijn btw Marokkaans)
<MrChrisDruif> Dat maakt het een stuk makkelijker om grappen te maken over Marokkanen :P
<erkan^> kee wist het niet dat ze zijn marokkaanen
<erkan^> MrChrisDruif,  ik ben eigenlijk een mexicaanse eskimo (-:
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.google.nl/images?client=ubuntu&channel=cs&q=najib+amhali&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&sa=X&ei=eFl5Tb_FEMKEOsCbnZYH&ved=0CEgQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=789
<erkan^> diegene ken ik niet , ie is beroemd volgens me, MrChrisDruif ?
<RawChid> Najib heeft het altijd over Krommenie
<MrChrisDruif> Mag ook....
<OerHeks> met een beroemd broekenmerk :-D
<RawChid> Skinny jeans? :P
<erkan^> http://www.najibamhali.nl/
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-11
<DooitzedeJong> Goedemorgen
<leoquant> hohi
<DooitzedeJong> Hoe gaat het? Nog steeds moe?
<leoquant> ja
<DooitzedeJong> I am sorry for you
<DooitzedeJong> :)
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, zouden die globalJam sessies veel vragen oproepen bij leden?
<DooitzedeJong> hoe bedoel je dat?
<leoquant> wat betreft de termen
<DooitzedeJong> De term Jam bedoel je?
<leoquant> sommige termen is taal voor ingwijden
<leoquant> e
<DooitzedeJong> Wat dan bijvoorbeeld?
<leoquant> ja, ook packaging bijv., en bugs
<DooitzedeJong> de uitleg staat erachter
<DooitzedeJong> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/ubuntu-global-jam-64423/
<leoquant> bugs aanpakken is vrij "technisch"
<DooitzedeJong> Ja maar dat is niet het enige wat men kan doen
<leoquant> vereist kennis over bugs handling
<leoquant> precies
<DooitzedeJong> Dat staat ook duidelijk vermeld
<leoquant> daarom moet je misschien de jams range beperken
<leoquant> tot vertaal spurts
<DooitzedeJong> Tot die conclusie waren we gisteren ook gekomen
<leoquant> zelfs dat vereist uitleg/kleine workshop?
<DooitzedeJong> "Een Jam hoeft niet al de onderwerpen te bevatten die hiervoor genoemd zijn, je kan het aantal ook beperken."
<DooitzedeJong> "Op een evenement als Ubuntu Global Jam wordt ook praktisch aan de slag  gegaan. Leider van het artwork team, Ronnie van Crommenacker zei dat  bijvoorbeeld het verbeteren van het nieuwe forum thema heel geschikt is  voor een “Jam”."
<leoquant> haniie houdt een workshop voor mwanzo over vertalen, wat top is
<DooitzedeJong> citaat van het plan
<leoquant> in feite verdient elke jamsessie
<leoquant> een centrale inleiding
<leoquant> waarna vragen mogelijk zijn
<DooitzedeJong> Ook mensen die al heel ver in die onderwerpen zijn kunnen komen om bijvoorbeeld tijdens een jam uitleg te geven over een bepaald onderwerp
<DooitzedeJong> en praktisch aan de slag gaan
<DooitzedeJong> Ubuntu Global Jam is niet alleen kennis laten maken
<DooitzedeJong> maar ook DOEN
<leoquant> als we het kleinschalig doen
<leoquant> met veel kernen
<leoquant> veel groepjes
<DooitzedeJong> Ja?
<leoquant> kunnen we een centraal punt afspreken om via een workshop via irc het in te leiden
<leoquant> waarna de sessies starten?
<leoquant> vragen beantwoorden
<leoquant> en GO!
<StefandeVries> pistoolschot
<DooitzedeJong> Jep, dat is ook de bedoeling, dat de verschillende bijeenkomsten samen verbonden worden
<DooitzedeJong> via internet
<leoquant> DOE JE 1 CENTRALE PLEK, dan hoeft dat uiteraard niet
<DooitzedeJong> Daar zei UndiFineD gisteren nog wat over, wacht
<leoquant> dan staat iemand op/ de leider, en vertelt het IRL
<leoquant> als iemand via het forum
<leoquant> nieuwsgierig wordt
<leoquant> waar moet ie naar toe?
<DooitzedeJong> Je zou dat kunnen doen door XMPP te gebruiken
<leoquant> met vragen
<DooitzedeJong> een groepsgesprek
<leoquant> verwijs hem naar dit kanaal
<DooitzedeJong> dus met videoverbinding naar 1 centrale plek waarbij er vragen kunnen worden gesteld doormiddel van irc
<DooitzedeJong> Snapt gij?
<leoquant> JA
<DooitzedeJong> Straks even testen? Zet jij je jabber aan?
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> even niet
<DooitzedeJong> ok
<leoquant> straks
<DooitzedeJong> is goed
<DooitzedeJong> no problem at all
<leoquant> ik zou bij je bericht
<leoquant> op het forum
<leoquant> nogmaals linken naar dit kanaal om vragen te beantwoorden
<leoquant> is dat een slecht idee?
<DooitzedeJong> nee
<DooitzedeJong> gedaan
<leoquant> dan ga ik f nixen....:)
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb jouw nu ook alles uitgelegd
<leoquant> dank daarvoor
<DooitzedeJong> no prob
<StefandeVries> word ik net actief, gaat leoquant weg..
<leoquant> sorry StefandeVries
<leoquant> hoe is je keel?
<StefandeVries> Stemloos
<leoquant> brrr
<leoquant> heb je antibiotica?
<StefandeVries> ja
<StefandeVries> die slaan niet aan, maar hé
<StefandeVries> niet zeuren :p
<leoquant> nou ja....:)
<leoquant> take care
<leoquant> zie je later
<StefandeVries> is goed
<StefandeVries> Tot later :)
<leoquant> Jurgentje kunnen we iets voor je doen? welkom by the way.
<Jurgentje> dank je
<Jurgentje> ik las zopas een verslagje over dit kanaal (en het idee erachter)
<Jurgentje> en wou eens komen kijken wat hier leefde :)
<Jurgentje> in Ubuntu-be ben ik deel van het promo-team
<leoquant> mooi, goed je hier te hebben!
<Jurgentje> dank je
<leoquant> "kijk" gerust even rond. soms is erg rustig, maar de noise komt en gaat...:)
<leoquant> al is het alleen al de excess floods van Ronnie
<leoquant> dat zie je nergens anders
<Ronnie> ;)
<leoquant> :P
<Jurgentje> hehe
<Jurgentje> oh, JanC is hier ook :)
<Jurgentje> blijkbaar ben ik niet de enige belg die komt piepen :D
<StefandeVries> hallo Jurgentje :)
<Jurgentje> Hey StefandeVries... was jouw artikeltje (denk ik) dat ik gelezen heb...
<StefandeVries> klopt
<StefandeVries> en de opzet is geslaagd als er al één iemand de weg naar dit kanaal gevonden heeft :)
<Jurgentje> lol! ... ook al is 't al iemand die actief is ;)
<Jurgentje> nah, da's zo iets wat handig is om te kennen als je Ubuntu gaat promoten op computerbeurzen en zo...
<DooitzedeJong> Kunnen we het nu uittesten?
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant
<StefandeVries> welkom DooitzedeJong..
<StefandeVries> Jurgentje: hoe dan ook, we zijn blij dat je er bent
<Jurgentje> :)
<Jurgentje> dus mss breng ik "onrechtstreeks" wel anderen aan
<StefandeVries> dat zou nog mooier zijn
<Jurgentje> fin, ik zal dit kanaal op de achtergrond houden... maar moet nu nog beetje werken
<StefandeVries> prima
<StefandeVries> Tot later
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ik neem vandaag een "break"
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> rust lekker uit
<leoquant> zoek het zonnetje op, lijkt me lekker!
<DooitzedeJong> Denk je erom dat je niet kou vat :P
<StefandeVries> zoals wij :p
<MrChrisDruif> Zoals jullie StefandeVries? O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Als in "Wij, de koning(in)"?
<MrChrisDruif> Mogûh
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat leoquant niet zoals wij(ik en DooitzedeJong) kou vat:P
<MrChrisDruif> Ok :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ik snap de kou ook niet zo goed O:-)
<RawChid> Goede morgen
<leoquant> goede morgen indeed
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen(beter laat dan nooit)
<RawChid> Mijn eerste website in Python is online :P
<RawChid> http://rachidbm.appspot.com/
<StefandeVries> Mooi, mooi :)
<StefandeVries> Moet me er nog steeds over inlezen..
<RawChid> ?
<RawChid> Jij doet toch ook die workshop
<RawChid> geven
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar de samenwerking met webontwikkeling lukt me nog niet
<StefandeVries> Qt werkt wel al met Python, maar webapps zijn me nog te ver
<RawChid> ic
<StefandeVries> RawChid: van wat ik kan opmaken uit de html-source is dat de url-invoer naar /Rachid/StatusTest/input wordt gestuurd. toch?
 * StefandeVries voelt zich een noob
<RawChid> Hij leest die URL in uit dat textvak
<RawChid> Vervolgens gaat ie die wikipagina opvragen, daar wat dingen mee doen, en poept een tabel uit die je op de wiki kunt pasten
<StefandeVries> en aan welk pythonbestand wordt die url doorgegeven? dat kan ik enrgens uit opmaken
<RawChid> Hehe, dat is ook niet de bedoeling
<RawChid> Dat is geheim
<RawChid> Als je die <form> bekijkt, zie je dat action=/
<StefandeVries> Ja, die is '/'
<StefandeVries> Dat vond ik al raar:P
<RawChid> Dat betekent, wanneer je op de knop drukt, dan gaat ie naar de pagina / (dat is in dit geval dezelfde pagina)
<StefandeVries> En dan wordt-ie verwerkt...
<RawChid> Mijn script gaat kijken of go == "true", zo ja, dan wordt ie verwerkt
<StefandeVries> Oké
 * StefandeVries murmelt iets met klok en klepel
<RawChid> De code is trouwens wel beschikbaar hier: https://code.launchpad.net/~rachidbm/ubuntu-nl/translating-scripts
<RawChid> Alleen dat "web script" is wel geschreven voor de Google App Engine, dus zal er denk ik niet uitzien zoals een standaard Python Web ding.
<RawChid> ietsje anders, het idee is hetzelfde
<StefandeVries> Nee, goed, dat kan niet anders
<DooitzedeJong> 143.176.36.91:8080/
<DooitzedeJong> ik bedoel
<DooitzedeJong> http://143.176.36.91:8080/
<DooitzedeJong> moet je in vlc plakken of in totem
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ben streaming aan het testen
<StefandeVries> Dan vraag je dat
<DooitzedeJong> Willen jullie het even testen?
<DooitzedeJong> Of het werkt?
<RawChid> NEUH
<RawChid> :p
<RawChid> Heb em open nu
<DooitzedeJong> en?
<StefandeVries> Wat zou ik moeten zien?
<StefandeVries> ^
<DooitzedeJong> een kamer
<RawChid> Ik zie een stopcontact
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo zet je geluid eens aan
<RawChid> WHaaaa
<StefandeVries> Ik zie nu een dracula
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<RawChid> Oh, hij stottert
<StefandeVries> ik stotter ook
<StefandeVries> Niks bijzonders xD
<RawChid> lol, maar het beeld staat vaak stil
<RawChid> En ik hoor niets
<DooitzedeJong> komt door de kwaliteit
<RawChid> Oke
<DooitzedeJong> ik bedoel door de bandbreedte
<DooitzedeJong> kan 1 iemand het nu testen?
<StefandeVries> RawChis
<DooitzedeJong> Jij Stefan?
<StefandeVries> ..
<StefandeVries> Een ogenblik
<DooitzedeJong> ik hebhet stopgezet
<DooitzedeJong> wacht een
<DooitzedeJong> even
<RawChid> DooitzedeJong, de TAB toets werkt ook in IRC voor nicknames ;)
<DooitzedeJong> oké
<DooitzedeJong> Hij is weer up and running
<StefandeVries> Stream loopt, we hebben contact
<DooitzedeJong> StefandeVries, aan jouw de eer
<StefandeVries> ^
<StefandeVries> én geluid
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<DooitzedeJong> Nu nog een server op de kop tikken...
<StefandeVries> Hoe heb je dit nu zo geregeld?
<DooitzedeJong> VLC
<StefandeVries> Mja, oké
<StefandeVries> ik ga ook eens kijken of ik het werkend kan krijgen:P
<DooitzedeJong> Het is voor Ubuntu Global Jam
<StefandeVries> Ah, wat ga je er specifiek mee doen?
<DooitzedeJong> Het is de bedoeling dat 1 iemand vanuit 1 plek verschillende plekken gaat onderwijzen
<StefandeVries> Ah, en dat wil je met die webcam doen?
<DooitzedeJong> Heb je de stream nog aan te staan?
<StefandeVries> nee
<DooitzedeJong> Daar legde ik het net op uit
<StefandeVries> ow..
<StefandeVries> sorry daarvoor
<DooitzedeJong> nu wel weer?
<StefandeVries> nee
<StefandeVries> ben zelf met VLC aan het prutsen
<DooitzedeJong> Het is de bedoeling dat deze beelden naar de servers van Ubuntu Nederland gaan en vanuit daar worden gedistibureerd
<StefandeVries> handig
<DooitzedeJong> oke, je kan er ook nog een tweede vlc bij doen
<StefandeVries> dan ben je maar één keer bandbreedte kwijt
<DooitzedeJong> daarom
<DooitzedeJong> en Ubuntu Nederland heeft er genoeg
<leoquant> ik zie onderaan een stopcontact
<StefandeVries> Mijn webcam wil niet streamen..
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> plus DooitzedeJong
<StefandeVries> Zou ik ook niet doen, als ik mij als eigenaar had xD
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, perfect
<DooitzedeJong> Leuk idee?
<leoquant> geluid was moeizaam hoor
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> ik krijg een infinite-loop view als ik het scherm van m'n netbook laat zien
<RawChid> Net als dat vrouwtje op dat pak koffie
<RawChid> Met een pak koffie in dr hand
<RawChid> http://www.planetperplex.com/img/preview/droste.jpg
<RawChid> Dat was lang geleden.
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat dus
<StefandeVries> En hoe het komt..geen idee
<StefandeVries> Hmm..het gaat bij de server al fout
<StefandeVries> oké. dit kan ik niet :')
<DooitzedeJong> je moet bij videonaam /dev/video0 intikken
<DooitzedeJong> StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> ja, en dan/?
<DooitzedeJong> stream
<DooitzedeJong> eerst een locatie aanmaken, http
<DooitzedeJong> poort 8080
<DooitzedeJong> url /
<DooitzedeJong> Kijk even mee op de stream dan leg ik het je uit
<StefandeVries> oké, wacht even
<DooitzedeJong> wacht ff
<DooitzedeJong> Zal even desktop streamen
<StefandeVries> ik ben er
<DooitzedeJong> Mijn buroblad streamt op http://143.176.36.91:8080/
<StefandeVries> Potlood en papier in de aanslag :)
<DooitzedeJong> kijk je mee?
<StefandeVries> URL ingevoerd in VLC
<StefandeVries> Niks te zien
<DooitzedeJong> is er?
<StefandeVries> noppes
<StefandeVries> geen beeld
<StefandeVries>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Your input can't be opened: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'http://143.176.36.91:8080/'. Check the log for details.
<DooitzedeJong> computer liep vast
<DooitzedeJong> Hij moet het doen
<StefandeVries1> eens zien
<StefandeVries1> Ja :)
<DooitzedeJong> Ik begin
<DooitzedeJong> Je start VLC op
<StefandeVries1> ik volg je, ga maar gewoon doo
<DooitzedeJong> Kijk wat de standaard invoer is in de geluidsvoorkeuren
<StefandeVries1> Die is goed
<StefandeVries1> Alleen ben ik je stream kwijt
<DooitzedeJong> oh
<StefandeVries1> Wij hebben hier niet genoeg bandbreedte :(
<DooitzedeJong> je bedoelt ik hebniet genoeg bandbreedt
<StefandeVries1> Kan je het hier gewoon uitelggen?
<StefandeVries1> Wij las in het huishouden
<StefandeVries1> Mijn vader zit ook te webcammen met m'n zus en dat trekt de lijn niet
<DooitzedeJong> Daar ben ik weer
<DooitzedeJong> Je opent VLC
<StefandeVries1> ja
<DooitzedeJong> Daarna selecteer je in het menu Media, Stream
<DooitzedeJong> -en
<StefandeVries1> done
<DooitzedeJong> Daarna selecteer je het tablad Opnameapparaat
<DooitzedeJong> Je zie nu 2 velden
<DooitzedeJong> ?
<StefandeVries1> Klopt
<StefandeVries1> Video-apparaatnaam en Audio-apparaatnaam
<DooitzedeJong> In het eerste veld moet je het volgende invullen: /dev/video0
<StefandeVries1> gedaan
<DooitzedeJong> in het tweede default
<StefandeVries1> eveneens
<DooitzedeJong> Daarna druk je op Stream
<StefandeVries1> hmmhmmmaoké
<DooitzedeJong> Nu krijg je een nieuw venster te zien
<StefandeVries1> gedaan
<DooitzedeJong> met de naam Streamuitvoer
<DooitzedeJong> Druk op volgende
<StefandeVries1> ja
<DooitzedeJong> Selecteer bij Nieuw doel HTTP
<DooitzedeJong> Klik op toevoegen
<DooitzedeJong> Vervolgens kun je een aangepast pad maken en de poort aanpassen
<StefandeVries1> ik laat het even default
<DooitzedeJong> Ja?
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> nu moet je een transcoding optie invullen
<StefandeVries1> welke raad je aan?
<DooitzedeJong> heb je plugins voor WebM zet 'm op WebM
<DooitzedeJong> ofookwel VP8
<DooitzedeJong> Welke versie van Ubuntu heb jij?
<StefandeVries1> 10.10
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> Dan moet dat wel kunnen
<StefandeVries1> Maar kan H.264 en AAC ook?
<DooitzedeJong> Als jij die plug-ins hebt, ja
<StefandeVries1> oké
<StefandeVries1> en dan?
<DooitzedeJong> Daarna ga je naar de instellingen
<DooitzedeJong> dat icoontje ernaast
<StefandeVries1> ja
<DooitzedeJong> Je brengt de Bitsnelheid van video naar 500kb/s
<StefandeVries1> ja
<DooitzedeJong> en die van audio naar 96
<DooitzedeJong> De kanalen naar 1
<DooitzedeJong> Daarna druk je op opslaand
<StefandeVries1> ja
<StefandeVries1> venstertje verdwijnt
<StefandeVries1> en nu Stream?
<DooitzedeJong> Nu druk je in het andere scherm op volgende
<StefandeVries1> oké
<DooitzedeJong> controleer de stream uitvoerregel
<DooitzedeJong> Die moet er zoe uitien
<DooitzedeJong>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  :sout=#transcode{vcodec=h264,vb=500,scale=0,acodec=mp4a,ab=96,channels=2,samplerate=44100}:http{mux=ffmpeg{mux=flv},dst=:8080/} :no-sout-rtp-sap :no-sout-standard-sap :ttl=1 :sout-keep
<StefandeVries1> ziet er goed uit
<DooitzedeJong>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  :sout=#transcode{vcodec=h264,vb=500,scale=0,acodec=mp4a,ab=96,channels=2,samplerate=44100}:http{mux=ffmpeg{mux=flv},dst=:8080/} :no-sout-rtp-sap :no-sout-standard-sap :ttl=1 :sout-keep
<StefandeVries1> ja :)
<DooitzedeJong> oeps
<StefandeVries1> ja, exclusief de opmaak
<DooitzedeJong> :sout=#transcode{vcodec=h264,vb=500,scale=0,acodec=mp4a,ab=96,channels=2,samplerate=44100}:http{mux=ffmpeg{mux=flv},dst=:8080/} :no-sout-rtp-sap :no-sout-standard-sap :ttl=1 :sout-keep
<DooitzedeJong> oke mooi zo
<DooitzedeJong> Doe nu eerst je processorsnelheid omhoog
<DooitzedeJong> en druk daarna op stream
<DooitzedeJong> Dat lijk me bij jouw trouwens niet nodig
<DooitzedeJong> met je twee i7
<StefandeVries1> Nee, met die pc werk ik nu niet. Ben nu met de netbook bezig :)
<StefandeVries1> Hij streamt
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> die van mij ook kijk eens naar de hiervoor gegeven link
<DooitzedeJong> http://143.176.36.91:8080/
<StefandeVries1> contact :)
<DooitzedeJong> Zie je iets?
<StefandeVries1> Ja
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<StefandeVries1> alleen weet ik niet zeker wat ik zie
<DooitzedeJong> zie je mij zwaaien
<StefandeVries1> ja
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> mooi zo
<StefandeVries1> M'n netbook kan de codec niet renderen, maar het concept is duidelijk
<DooitzedeJong> haha
<StefandeVries1> nu nog ene goedkope webcam ergens aanschaffen voor de desktop
<StefandeVries1> welke gebruik jij?
<DooitzedeJong> Logitech 15 euries bij media markt
<DooitzedeJong> met een head-set
<StefandeVries1> Volgens mij weet ik welke je bedoelt ja
<DooitzedeJong> Werkt die van jouw ook?
<StefandeVries1> Ja, die standaard in de netbook zit werkt gewoon, maar voor de desktop heb ik geen webcam
<DooitzedeJong> Je kan het ook met VLC raw opnemen
<DooitzedeJong> Het beeld
<DooitzedeJong> zonder compressie en dan bewerken met openshot
<StefandeVries1> Ja
<StefandeVries1> Hier, zou die werken?  http://www.dealextreme.com/p/usb-pc-webcam-300k-pixel-with-6-led-13
<DooitzedeJong> denk het niet
<StefandeVries1> Deze werkt sowieso in Debian en ubuntu, staat in de reviews: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/compact-usb-pc-webcam-300k-pixel-25948
<DooitzedeJong> zal vast wel, alsie zelfs werkt voor Win98
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<StefandeVries1> 4,63..en dan wordt ie gratis hier bezorgd LOL
<OerHeks> stefan ?
<OerHeks> die webcam heb ik hier liggen
<OerHeks> werkt prima, leds werken met HW meting
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<StefandeVries1> meen je dat, OerHeks? exact die? welke Ubuntu gebruik je?
<OerHeks> 10.10
<OerHeks> ik maak een foto
<StefandeVries1> graag, dan kan ik zien hoe de kwaliteit is :)
<StefandeVries1> 3 euro 37..geweldig
<StefandeVries1> en in voorraad
<StefandeVries1> lukt 't, OerHeks?
<OerHeks> http://picpaste.com/webcamled-qUw7i4K6.JPG
<OerHeks> en foto ermee > http://picpaste.com/ikke-ZOtGCkDF.jpg
<StefandeVries1> lage resolutie, dat wel
<StefandeVries1> Dank je, OerHeks :)
<OerHeks> ja 300 k
<OerHeks> belang bij ?
<StefandeVries1> ja
<StefandeVries1> hoe werken de LEDs?
<OerHeks> is zwaarder dan 20 gram luchtpost :(
<StefandeVries1> Ow :(
<OerHeks> nou, bij weinig licht, gaan ze automatisch aan
<OerHeks> je ziet de leds niet !
<OerHeks> het is IR
<StefandeVries1> Ah, oké
<OerHeks> ik zal vanavond een foto maken, dan merk je het verschil
<StefandeVries1> IR-licht..word je niet verblind
<OerHeks> idd
<OerHeks> geen 'burolamp-in-je-smoel-effect'
<StefandeVries1> haha
<OerHeks> ik heb zat van deze zooi, pm je adres, dan stuur ik hem wel op, of je komt langsfietsen :P
<StefandeVries1> langsfietsen..waar woon je? :P
<OerHeks> Haarlem
<StefandeVries1> oef..:P
<StefandeVries1> mooi geregeld :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<StefandeVries1> DealExtreme blijft geweldig:P
<StefandeVries1> OerHeks, heb je de webcam vaak gebruikt?
<OerHeks> nee, eigenlijk niet. getest hoe dat werkte met die leds, en toe op de stapel gegooid: leuk,intressant,nu niet nodig.
<OerHeks> ik heb er een stuk of 5, en werken allemaal in linux
<StefandeVries1> 5?
<StefandeVries1> Nuttig
<OerHeks> deze kwam trouwens wel in aanmerking voor puppy-cam, maar mama vind dat link
<StefandeVries1> Ah, om de hondjes in de gaten te houden?
<OerHeks> jups, en voor nieuwschierigen :-)
<OerHeks> maar chihuahua is erg gewild ...
<StefandeVries> Er ging even iets gruwelijk mis
<StefandeVries> En je vrouw wil geen puppycam vanwege..diefstalgevaar, OerHeks?
<OerHeks> nee, mama
<OerHeks> idd diefstal gevaar.
<StefandeVries> Worden ze dan echt gestolen? Wat een...zieke geesten die dat doen
<OerHeks> pups, maar ook gewoon chihuahuaś ...
<OerHeks> erge is, deze beestjes hechten aan 1 baasje.
<OerHeks> pien, de oudste, is eerder bij een familie geweest, dat merken we echt.
<OerHeks> tot 4-6 maand is het nog te doen, als ze ouder zijn, dan kwijnen ze weg.
<OerHeks> vermoorden met liefde, dus.
<StefandeVries> heb je jullie het al eens meegemaakt, zo'n diefstal?
<DooitzedeJong> Laten we dit niet bespreken in het Mwazo kanaal
<OerHeks> oke :-)
<StefandeVries> zit wat in
<StefandeVries> happy thoughts, happy thoughts :)
<OerHeks> waar ga je de webcam voor gebruiken ? testen ?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Ik wil kijken of ik software kan schrijven die beweging kan detecteren
<OerHeks> uhm, dat bestaat al.
<StefandeVries> Klopt
<StefandeVries> Maar dat is niet uitdagend ;)
<OerHeks> in Python ?
<StefandeVries> En met de microfoon wil ik m'n piano- en orgelspel gaan opnemen
<StefandeVries> Nee, in C++
<OerHeks> ow dan is dat offtopic :p
<StefandeVries> Het zou ook in Python kunnen, maar mijn voorkeur ligt nog bij mijn oude liefde, C++:p
<OerHeks> die cam word er niet beter van, blijven liggen, dus daarom stuur ik je gewoon op.
<StefandeVries> waarvoor bedankt :)
<RawChid> Ik denk dat C++ ook geschikter is StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> dat weet ik wel zeker ;)
<RawChid> Ten minste, dat klinkt als iets waar snelheid/performance van belang is :)
<StefandeVries> Vlugger en meer hardcore memory access
<StefandeVries> Yup :)
<RawChid> Voor school moesten we ook zoiets maken voor het van beeldherkenning
<RawChid> Leuk spul
<RawChid> Beeldverwerking heette het trouwens.
<StefandeVries> Ik denk aan een hexdump van het beeld, nog een hexdump van het beeld -> vergelijking
<StefandeVries> met een zekere drempelwaarde
<RawChid> Er zijn ook wel libs die je kunt gebruiken
<StefandeVries> dat wil ik net niet
<RawChid> Dat dacht ik wel :P
<StefandeVries> lekker hardcore aan de bits en bytes sleutelen is veel leuker:P
<RawChid> Wel leerzaam
<StefandeVries> dat hoop ik
<RawChid> Persoonlijk ben ik daar een beetje van af gestapt (om alles zelf te willen doen)
<StefandeVries> ik ben nog jong hè ;)
<RawChid> Daarom, vooral doen
<RawChid> Ik had dat ook
<StefandeVries> eerst de broncode van vergelijkbare programma's uit de rep downloaden
<StefandeVries> Muziek streamen met VLC werkt eindelijk
<StefandeVries> welkom weer, leoquant
<leoquant> dank je
<leoquant> Ronnie, ben jij feitelijk 24 hours a day online via irc?
<Ronnie> leoquant: is wel de bedoeling
<Ronnie> zolang ik niet aan het flooden ben
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> ok ik zit me in te lezen over =successor=
<leoquant> mooi
<leoquant> hannie goede middag
<hannie> leoquant, hoi, hoi
<leoquant> hoe is het met python?
<hannie> ben net aan het werken met definitie van een fjnctie
<hannie> *functie
<hannie> lastig, argumenten en zo
<leoquant> puzzelen is het...
<leoquant> (voor mij)
<hannie> Ja, ik ben even aan het oefenen met ThinkPython
<hannie> Was je gisteren op de vergadering?
<leoquant> half
<leoquant> te laat
<hannie> ok, ik was van plan de notulen even door te lezen als ze er zijn
<leoquant> wil je iets weten?
<leoquant> zijn ze nog niet online?
<hannie> Heb nog niet gekeken (eerst ff pythonnen ;)
 * leoquant is gek op meetingology
<hannie> is dat de robot?
<leoquant> heb je dooitzes initiatief gelezen? op het forum?
<hannie> Nee, onder welke titel?
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/ubuntu-global-jam-64423/
<hannie> Ah, ik heb zojuist wel de info over globaljam gelezen en
<leoquant> GlobalJam, volgens mij ken je dit
<hannie> vind het een goed initiatief
<leoquant> yep
<hannie> Wij houden misschien een vertaalspurt dat weekend
<leoquant> nu, dit is ook besproken op de vergadering gister
<hannie> Ik wil het in elk geval voorstellen
<leoquant> mooi!
<leoquant> ik dacht wel
<hannie> Alleen zal het niet irl kunnen wat mij betreft
<leoquant> dat dit initiatief ook vragen zal oproepen bij de argeloze forumbezoeker
<leoquant> het zou misschien geintroduceerd moet worden?
<leoquant> enfin
<hannie> Ja, ik ben niet zo een speurder op het forum
<leoquant> ook daar heeft dooitze aan gedacht
<hannie> Maar ik ben het nu aan het bekijken
<hannie> danzij jouw linkje ;)
<leoquant> iets bedacht met streaming/video
<hannie> lijkt me nuttig
<leoquant> waarin iemand de spurts, op welk gebied dan ook, introduceert
<hannie> Wij bespreken zoiets in het VT zelf
<leoquant> op een centraal moment/bepaalde tijd
<leoquant> ok
<hannie> Bij ons heeft het te maken met het tijdstip van de stringfreezes
<leoquant> juistum
<leoquant> misschien kun je dat verduidelijkien in de thread van dooitze?
<hannie> Ik vind Dooitze's initiatief wel goed, heb nog niet alles gelezen
<leoquant> -i
<leoquant> dat jullie een iets andere agenda hebben bedoel ik
<leoquant> zelfs deadlines
<hannie> Ik zal het aan het draadje toevoegen
<leoquant> dat zou heel goed zijn imho
<hannie> Via de mailinglijst moet ik eerst de andere leden vragen
<leoquant> verder denk ik dat irl ontmoetingen stimuleren tot bijdragen aan ubuntu
<leoquant> maar dat is geen doel opzich
<hannie> Ja, maar ik zit niet in NL
<leoquant> france?
<hannie> oui
<hannie> Heerlijk weertje, buiten eten enzo
<leoquant> lekker! ik heb al heimwee naar charolles....:/
<hannie> welk departement?
<leoquant> bourgondie-zuiden
<leoquant> depart. weet ik niet....
<hannie> ah, dat is een stuk noordelijker van waar ik zit
<leoquant> vertel maar niet waar je  zit!
<leoquant> nou
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> diner
<hannie> Nee, liever niet alle Nederlanders op mijn dak ):
<leoquant> pas op he..:)
<leoquant> thx voor de chat
<hannie> zie je
<leoquant> ik ga wat doen
<leoquant> ツ
<hannie> dag
<erkan^> !koffie
<erkan^> oeps
<hannie> commandoline, mag ik nog iets vragen over def?
<commandoline> hannie: tuurlijk
<hannie> Komt ie:
<hannie> Ik wil dit: def rekenen(optellen):
<hannie> getal1 + getal2
<hannie> Daarna vragen naar 2 getallen en die met de eigen functie aanroep uitvoeren
<hannie> De optelling uitvoeren
<hannie> Maar dat aanroepen gaat niet goed
<commandoline> wat gaat er dan fout daarbij?
<hannie> Bij aanroep rekenen()
<hannie> krijg ik een foutmelding. ff kijken:
<commandoline> TypeError?
<commandoline> (als je het niet weet, gewoon copy/paste van de laatste regel)
<hannie> TypeError: rekenen() takes exactly 1 argument (0 given)
<commandoline> klopt, je hebt in de functiedefinitie aangegeven dat de functie rekenen() één argument heeft, nl. optellen.
<commandoline> met dat argument doe je vervolgens niks
<hannie> Moet ik na def rekenen() doen?
<commandoline> bedoel je niet zoiets?
<commandoline> def optellen(getal1, getal2):
<commandoline>     return getal1 + getal2
<commandoline> dan kun je vervolgens zo bijv. aanroepen:
<commandoline> print optellen(2, 3)
<hannie> ok, dat ziet er al veel beter uit. Wat tussen () komt te staan is mij
<hannie> nog iet geheel duidelijk.
<hannie> Soms staat er niets tussen en soms wel.
<commandoline> Klopt, in het eerste geval heeft de functie geen argumenten nodig, in het tweede wel.
<commandoline> dat betekent:
<hannie> Jij hebt hier dus 2 argumenten tussen haakjes gezet, dat is idd logischer
<commandoline> klopt
<hannie> Ik oefen een beetje met argumenten via ThinkPython, maar
<commandoline> - als een functie geen argumenten nodig heeft, doet die iets zonder verder wat van het programma te weten.
<hannie> ik moet nog heel veel oefenen zie ik
<commandoline> - als een functie argumenten heeft, dan kun je bepaalde stukjes informatie uit het programma meegeven, zodat de functie die kan bewerken.
<commandoline> je zou bijv. de volgende functie kunnen maken zonder argumenten:
<commandoline> def vraagKeuze():
<hannie> Hier moet ik wel even op kauwen, hoor. Maar wederom reuze bedankt voor de hulp ;)
<commandoline>     return input("Maak je keuze: ")
<hannie> ga door
<commandoline> dan kan je vervolgens:
<commandoline> keuze = vraagKeuze() doen
<commandoline> vraagKeuze hoeft niks te weten van het omliggende programma, het enige wat het doet is een vaste boodschap tonen en de keuze van de gebruiker teruggeven.
<commandoline> het heeft geen argumenten
<commandoline> daartegenover staat:
<commandoline> def optellen(getal1, getal2):
<commandoline>     return getal1 + getal2
<commandoline> waarmee je 'print optellen(2, 4)' kan doen
<commandoline> de functie gebruikt dus data die uit het hoofdprogramma komot
<commandoline> * komt
<commandoline> en die wordt dus doorgegeven via argumenten.
<hannie> commandoline, ik ben toch zo blij met jouw uitleg
<commandoline> want functies kunnen (normaal gesproken) niet bij de data van het omliggende programma.
<commandoline> graag gedaan :)
<hannie> ik ga hiermee oefenen. Thanks
<commandoline> ok, als je nog vragen erover hebt hoor ik het wel :)
<DooitzedeJong> Zit UndeFineD ook op het forum?
<Ronnie> DooitzedeJong: soms
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant, waar zou jij een jam willen organiseren
<DooitzedeJong> leoquant?
<UndiFineD> ik was gepinged ?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-12
<StefandeVries> Er zijn nog meer vroege vogels, zo te zien
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen
<DooitzedeJong> Goedemorgen
<DooitzedeJong> Natty wordt steeds stabieler
<DooitzedeJong> StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Morgen, DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Nog steeds geen stem?
<StefandeVries> ik kan fluistere
<StefandeVries> Maar harder of meer lukt niet
<DooitzedeJong> beter dan niets
<StefandeVries> Dat klopt
<StefandeVries> Maar ik praat liever hardop, dus ik zeg evengoed nog steeds niks:P
<StefandeVries> Werkt je stream nog, DooitzedeJong?
<DooitzedeJong> jep, maar niet online
<StefandeVries> oké
<StefandeVries> ik heb Ubuntu 10.10 toch maar weer op de desktop gezet
<leoquant> offtopic kerncentrale japan ontploft
<leoquant> http://www.trouw.nl/tr/nl/5362/Tsunami-Grote-Oceaan/article/detail/1859012/2011/03/12/Dikke-rookwolk-boven-kerncentrale-Japan.dhtml
<StefandeVries> Zo
<StefandeVries> Je zal het maar hebben..
<leoquant> worst case scenario
<leoquant> free melt down
<StefandeVries> En dan is het Tsjernobyl
<StefandeVries> Hoewel..
<leoquant> zonder meer
<DooitzedeJong> nope
<DooitzedeJong> het is 1 enkele reactor, niet de complete kerncentrale
<leoquant> de betonnen shelter in japan is dan ook weg....
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, maakt niets uit
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad
<leoquant> 1 reactor is 1 reactor
<StefandeVries> Er zijn al tienduizenden mensen geëvacueerd
<leoquant> = vreselijke ramp
<DooitzedeJong> klopt maar je moet het niet gaan vergelijken met tsjernobyl
<StefandeVries> Bij Tsjernobyl was het *BAM*, nu *scheur* lek..evacueren, en toen pas het échte werk
<leoquant> dan wachten we af....../einde offtopic sorry...
<StefandeVries> Waarom verontschuldig je je, leoquant? :)
<leoquant> ik zeg altijd ontopic.....
<leoquant> maar als je dit leesst....
<leoquant> -s
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, als er hier ontopic niks te beleven is..
<StefandeVries> Zoals nu..
<leoquant> mja..
<DooitzedeJong> Er komt een nieuwe tsunami aan
<leoquant> lees mijn bericht als een nieuwsflitdoo?
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ?
<DooitzedeJong> Die wordt veroorzaakt door naschokken
<leoquant> en dat gaat ook weer richting die centrales?
<StefandeVries> Niet meer dan logisch, lijkt me.
<DooitzedeJong> Dan worden ze meteen gekoeld :)
<StefandeVries> Ja
<leoquant> pleazzzz:(]
<StefandeVries> En wat weglekt wordt landinwaarts gevoerd
<DooitzedeJong> Hoezo wat weglekt?
<leoquant> er is in de omgeving 20% meer straling al gemeten DooitzedeJong
<leoquant> straling moet je lokaal houden
<leoquant> liefst in het reactorvat
<DooitzedeJong> Dat komt doordat in die stoom radioactieve stoffen zitten
<leoquant> noodagregaat viel uit door zeewater
<StefandeVries> daardoor viel de koeling uit
<StefandeVries> en de rest weten we
<leoquant> juist
<leoquant> punt
<leoquant> .........................................................................................
<leoquant> natty is stabiel DooitzedeJong ?
<DooitzedeJong> redelijk
<DooitzedeJong> eigenlijk goed
<StefandeVries> heel ontopic, ja :P
<leoquant> mooi
<leoquant> ik ben fan van de muis geworden
<leoquant> xubuntu
<StefandeVries> Leg uit, leoquant
<StefandeVries> Ah :)
<leoquant> zo snel
<leoquant> en die muis is lief
<leoquant> soort core-gnome lol
<DooitzedeJong> Ooit lubuntu gebruikt? :)
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> jij?
<leoquant> hajour gebruikt het
<StefandeVries> Ik heb liever LInux Mint LXDE in plaats van Lubuntu
<leoquant> maar die is niet online zie ik nu
<leoquant> er zijn veel mint fans
<leoquant> merk ik op het forum ook
<StefandeVries> Mja, het is geen kwestie van fan. Maar van gewoon beter afgewerkt dan Lubuntu
<StefandeVries> Maar ik ben idd een fulltime Minter
<StefandeVries> Hoewel..
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> ja??
<leoquant> weet je ik probeer gewoon nog steeds van alles
<leoquant> door elkaar
<StefandeVries> Ik heb ubuntu 10.10 weergeïnstalleerd op de desktop
<StefandeVries> Ik ook
<StefandeVries> Distrohopping is best leuk
<StefandeVries> maar we gaan weer offtopic :P
<leoquant> jahoor
<leoquant> is leerzaam
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ligt met zijn hoofd op het toetsenbord nu.....
<StefandeVries> ow, oké
<DooitzedeJong> he?
<StefandeVries> toch niet, leoquant
<leoquant> via streaming een licht gesnurk
<leoquant> hij schrok wakker...:P
<StefandeVries> oohh:P
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen, commandoline
<commandoline> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Goh..is er vanavond al weer een Pythoncursus?
<leoquant> ja
 * leoquant moet anders forumberichten aanpassen
<StefandeVries> het viel me net weer op dat het zaterdag is
<leoquant> ja idd...:/
<StefandeVries> Vakantie bijna voorbij
<leoquant> ooops de les staat nog niet op de wiki mensen
<leoquant> komt dat nog commandoline  StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> De les van vorige week?
<commandoline> moet nog ff gebeuren idd
<leoquant> de korte injoud van de vorige les okk idd
<StefandeVries> Dat zou ik doen, maar heb er gene tijd voor gehad
<StefandeVries> Doe het meteen even :)
<leoquant> sorry keyboard...
<leoquant> en de les van vanavond
<leoquant> commandoline, die is er toch?
<commandoline> ja, die is er
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> ik vergeet steeds StefandeVries toe te voegen in aankondigingen
<leoquant> maar dat is ok nu
<StefandeVries> Ik heb de wiki bijna klaar en bij
<leoquant> dankbaar....
<leoquant> commandoline, heb jij nog nagedacht over een wedstrijd over het maken van eenvoudige doch vooral bruikbare pythonapplicatie?
<commandoline> ok, dan hoeven we alleen de voorbereiding van de les nog even af te maken
<StefandeVries> Klaar
<leoquant> een "wedstrijd/prijsvraag"
<commandoline> leoquant: nog niet, maar dat heeft ook nog wel even.
<leoquant> jaja
<StefandeVries> Deze les dus modules, commandoline?
<commandoline> StefandeVries: idd, en dan de modules die (standaard) niet met objecten maar met functies werken.
<commandoline> dus sys, math, etc.
<StefandeVries> jup
<commandoline> afgelopen les hebben we adresboekprogramma gebruikt, niet de rekenmachine
<commandoline> ik heb het al veranderd.
<StefandeVries> verdorie
<StefandeVries> Dank je
<StefandeVries> Shit, klopt ook..
<leoquant> uh StefandeVries .....
<leoquant> keelontsteking? ziek?
<leoquant> rustig aan
<StefandeVries> Ik kan alleen niet praten, de rest lukt makkelijk, leoquant :)
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Ik mis het zingen wel..:P
<leoquant> haha alles slaat ook direct op mijn stem hoor
<leoquant> iedereen snottert, en bij doet direct mijn keel ook fraai mee....
<leoquant> bij mij
<StefandeVries> ja, ik heb de zangrepetie moeten laten schieten gisteravond. maar piano spelen lukt e uiteraard wel, dus heb ik het koor mogen begeleiden
<hannie> Ik wens de ziekenboeg beterschap
<leoquant> ツ
<hannie> leoquant, heb je suffer the children al gelezen?
<hannie> van John Saul
<leoquant> nee, dank ik
<StefandeVries> Dank je, hannie. We komen er wel weer bovenop. =)
<hannie> Kan ik aanbevelen
<leoquant> dan je wel
<hannie> StefandeVries, ben je er vanavond wel?
<StefandeVries> Ja, uiteraard. met een sjaal en dropthee, dat wel.
<hannie> Ik mag helemaal niet chatten, want ik moet huiswerk maken ):
<StefandeVries> Huiswerk?
<hannie> Python
<leoquant> jaja
<StefandeVries> Lukt het een beetje, Hannie?
<hannie> Ik heb net argumenten en parameters geoefend
<hannie> Begin het nu een beetje door te krijgen
<hannie> Maar ik krijg bij het uitvoeren van commandline's voorbeeld gelijk een foutmelding:
<hannie> command not found
<hannie> Niet helpen hoor, ik ga zelf uitzoeken wat er mis is
<StefandeVries> oké
<StefandeVries> wilde ik net een antwoord typen:P
<hannie> ik moet ook leren van foutmeldingen
<StefandeVries> klopt :)
<hannie> als ik het niet kan vinden geef ik wel een brul
<hannie> mijn keel doet geen zeer
<StefandeVries> ha-ha-ha
<StefandeVries> Spot er maar mee:P
<hannie> StefandeVries, wat is soms het antwoord toch simpel
<StefandeVries> ben je eruit?
<hannie> Ja, ik ben zo gewend om namen met hoofdletters te schrijven
<hannie> en als ik dan een naam intyp zonder hoofdletter heb ik een probleem
<hannie> command not found
<StefandeVries> Haha
<hannie> Ik ben mij juist aan het aanleren alles nu met een kleine letter te schrijven
<StefandeVries> Eén voordeel: die fout maak je nooit meer =)
<hannie> Door elkaar is  iet goed, hè
<StefandeVries> nee
<hannie> *niet
<hannie> zo'n fout zal ik in het vervolg meteen kunnenn herstellen
<hannie> omdat ik nu weet WAT ik soms fout doe
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hallo
<Ronnie> hoi
<leoquant> allo
<StefandeVries> leoquant: de les voor vanavond is helemaal in kannen en kruiken
<commandoline> ja, en de volgende schiet ook al op :P
<StefandeVries> geen reactie :P
<leoquant> sorry great!
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> haha
<StefandeVries> je bent er vanavond bij?
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> oké :)
<Ronnie> zo, net weer een nieuwe testversie van JFL: lp:~ronnie.vd.c/justforlearning/0.0.1/
<commandoline> Ronnie: ik zal later nog eens testen :)
<leoquant> ik ook Ronnie
<leoquant> later
<leoquant> dit is wat tijd betreft spitsuur hier thuis
<leoquant> sport-spel-boodschappen-leuke dingen doen-tuin
<leoquant> lui zijn
<leoquant> vooral de kids dan he...
<leoquant> maak boodschappen briefjes, zeg lidmaatschappen af
<leoquant> bully them
<leoquant> UndiFineD, ping
<hannie> sense, hi. Zijn er al veel kandidaten?
<sense> hannie: We hebben nu precies genoeg om iedere post te vullen, dus het kan beter.
<sense> Zoals het er nu voor staat hoeven we geen verkiezingen te houden. ;)
<hannie> ik zal zo eens een kijkje gaan nemen
<sense> mooi
<hannie> wat me een beetje zorgen baart is
<hannie> dat jij mogelijk eind dit jaar naar het buitenland gaat
<sense> Daarom heb ik het er ook bijgezet, want dat vind ik ook lastig.
<hannie> Op zich is dat wel goed van je
<sense> Ik heb er over gedacht om mij daarom niet kandidaat te stellen, maar ik wist niet wie er anders naar voren zou stappen om voorzitter te worden.
<hannie> Maar heb je dan nog tijd om e.e.a. over te dragen?
<hannie> Ik dacht zelf aan het aanstellen van een vice-voorzitter
<sense> hannie: Wanneer? Bedoel je nu of aan het eind van dit jaar?
<sense> hannie: De gemeenschapsleiding dient een beetje als vice-voorzitter.
<hannie> aan het einde van het jaar
<sense> De eindexamens zijn in mei, het academisch jaar begint in oktober, ik moet halverwege september weg, dus ik heb nog wel even tijd.
<hannie> Ben je dan in oktober weer terug?
<sense> hannie: Ik heb een voorwaardelijk aanbod van Cambridge, dus als dat doorgaat U2013
<sense>  en daar ga ik van uti U2013
<sense> dan zit ik in oktober sowieso in het buitenland.
<hannie> ok, het is wel heel mooi voor je
<sense> hannie: Het is wel erg leuk, maar wel jammer dat het zo ver reizen is.
<hannie> Heb je het niet over de UK dan?
<sense> ja
<hannie> Da's vlakbij
<sense> Maar redelijk prijzig om te bereizen.
<hannie> Ik overweeg trouwens om naar de UDS te gaan
<sense> hannie: Doen! Vraag sponsorship aan.
<hannie> Maar Boedapest is heel ve weg voor mij
<sense> Het lijkt me erg goed om daar een Nederlander te hebben, en ik kan niet.
<sense> hannie: Als je gesponsord wordt, betaalt Canonical alles voor je.
<sense> reis, hotel en per diem
<hannie> Ik hoopte op een volgende UDS dichter bij huis
<hannie> David heeft ook al gezegd dat ik sponsorship moet aanvragen
<Gotiniens> hannie, je woont een half jaar per jaar in frankrijk, dan is boedapest toch nog wel te doen ?
<sense> hannie: David Planella zal ook wel blij zijn dat je komt, er zijn niet altijd veel vertalers.
<hannie> Het is 24 uur reizen met de trein of
<sense> hannie: Het lijkt me echt iets voor jou. In oktober is het toch weer in de VS, dat is nog verder.
<hannie> vliegen via Parijs of Amsterdam
<sense> hannie: Of vliegen, maar dat hoef je toch niet zelf te betalen dan. :)
 * Ronnie zit ook te twijfelen om sponsorship aan te vragen
<hannie> Die aansluitingen zijn beroerd
<sense> hannie: Brussel, Düsseldorf?
<hannie> Maar ik zou het wel heel erg leuk vinden
<sense> hannie: Ik zou het echt doen.
<sense> Het is niet jouw zorg hoe je er komt.
<hannie> Brussel (Charleroi) ook geen goede aansluiting
<sense> hoezo?
<hannie> Aankomst 22:00, vertrek Bpest 18:00 ):
<RawChid> Goede da
<sense> nachtje doorhalen :)
<sense> vier uur vliegen?
<hannie> sense, heb ik ook aan gedacht
<hannie> Vliegen is niet erg, wachten om over te stappen wel
<hannie> In Parijs zou ik uren moeten wachten
<Ronnie> een uur wachten is toch wel te overbruggen
<Ronnie> neem een goed boek, puzzelboek mee
<hannie> ik zei uren, Ronnie
<Ronnie> ja, meerdere wordt wel vervelnd
<sense> Dan kun je flink wat vertalen. :)
<sense> Misschien dat we dan eindelijk alle documentatie vertaald krijgen. :)
<hannie> desktopje op schoot :)
<sense> precies, handig toch!
<hannie> Ronnie, ga jij denk je?
<Ronnie> ik zit nog heel erg te twijfelen
<hannie> net als ik....
<hannie> Laat het wel weten als je gaat, ok?
<sense> hannie: Het is niet erg als je een dag eerder komt, hoor. Toen ik naar Orlando ging had ik ook een extra dag voor het begin, dat kwam beter uit met de vlucht.
<Ronnie> lijkt me wel erg leuk, engels spreken is niet mijn sterkte kant, maar daar ben ik niet de enige met dat probleem
<sense> Ik ben er erg voor wanneer jullie gaan!
<sense> dat
<hannie> sense, dank voor die tip, maakt misschien uit in vluchtschema
<Ronnie> ik zal het zeker laten weten als ik me opgeef hannie (en sense)
<Ronnie> wanneer is de final date?
<sense> Ik kan niet, want ik zit dan midden in de eindexamens, en ik heb me teruggetrokken uit de internationale gemeenschap.
<sense> Ronnie: kijk op uds.ubuntu.com
<hannie> 29 maart
<sense> Maar het lijkt me wel erg leuk om er weer naar toe te gaan.
<hannie> sense, heb jij het 1x meegemaakt?
<sense> hannie: Twee keer, Brussel in mei 2010 en Orlando in oktober 2011.
<sense> 2010
<Ronnie> beide gesponsord?
<hannie> cool
<sense> ja,volledig
<sense> Had nog geld over van mijn diner- en luchgeld ook.
<sense> Het is ook belangrijk dat jullie gaan, omdat er nogal een hoog percentage mensen is dat enkel Engels spreekt. Voor de culturele diversiteit en om meertaligheid niet uit het ook te verliezen is het goed dat er ook andere mensen komen.
<sense> Er zijn veel interessante discussies over LoCo's en vertalingen elke keer.
<hannie> maar we zullen toch communiceren in het Engels neem ik aan
<sense> ja
<sense> Maar veel van de LoCo's wordt nogal gemodelleerd rondom de Amerikaanse opzet.
<sense> Die is erg verschillend.
<hannie> o ja
<sense> en bovendien ook fundamenteel anders, omdat zij geen ondersteuning en vertaling hoeven te leveren.
<sense> Wij wel, dus wij zijn een heel andere gemeenschap.
<sense> Veel minder een lokale groep van enthousiaste gebruikers, veel meer een echte gemeenschap.
<hannie> interessant, sense
<sense> Maar veel van de plannen richten zich wel op lokale groepen van enthousiaste gebruikers.
<sense> Die mensen door kunnen verwijzen naar de Engelse fora en documentatie.
<sense> hannie: Dus ga! Dram, dram dram. :P
<hannie> Ronnie mag dan met een omaatje op stap:)
<sense> Het is niet jouw geld, maak er een leuke stedestrip van.
<hannie> als we beide gaan
<hannie> sense, ik word bijna enthousiast
<hannie> ik ga het formulier bekijken en misschien invullen
<sense> mooi!
<hannie> Bedankt voor de info
<hannie> en succes met de examens
<sense> propaganda was het meer, maar goed ;)
<sense> Bedankt!
 * Ronnie heeft al ervaring met oma's die ubuntu gebruiken ;)
<Ronnie> mijn agenda is nog leeg in mei :D
<sense> Het is ook leuk om met andere LoCo's te praten over wat zij allemaal doen. Vooral de Italiaanse en de Franse organiseren erg veel.
<sense> De Fransen hebben releaseparties met drieduizend bezoekers. ;)
<Ronnie> ik heb het wel eens van YoBoY gehoord ja
<StefandeVries> De Fransen hebben ook 4 keer zoveel inwoners
<Gotiniens> mjah die hebben hun regering ook mee wat dat betreft :P, hoeven minder te focussen op vertalen (veel franstalige landen)
<Gotiniens> niet dat het niet heel erg mooi is natuurlijk
<sense> De Franse Ubuntu is ook erg Frans. De vertaling komt daar iets preciezer dan hier.
<sense> Byte kan niet overal, in sommige situaties moet je daarvoor 'octet' gebruiken in het Frans, maar er zijn ook plekken waar 'byte' wel mag.
<hannie> Hier kan je alleen pc's met Franse windows aanschaffen
<hannie> en octed wordt altijd gebruikt
<hannie> *octet
<sense> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-gnome-fr/+bug/563853
<sense> "Toutefois, en anglais comme en français, si l'on veut explicitement désigner une quantité de huit bits, on utilise le mot octet ; tandis que si l'on veut exprimer l'unité d'adressage indépendamment du nombre de bits, on utilise le mot byte.""
<hannie> dat verbaast me
<hannie> o nee, verkeerd gelezen, het is uitleg
<StefandeVries> 1 uur en 13 minuten
<commandoline> hehe, aftellen :P
<StefandeVries> je moet toch wat hè:P
<StefandeVries> ik neem aan dat we zometeen in #-klas gevoiced worden
<leoquant> maar ik heb ook al sponsorship aangevraagd.....
<leoquant> lol, met alles erop en eraan
<leoquant> electr. rolstoel
<StefandeVries> Wat is die UDS eigenlijk?
<leoquant> nu ben ik volstrekt kansloos......
<leoquant> :/
<leoquant> ik heb een hercules transport vliegtuig aangegeven als vervoermiddel
<leoquant> en een personal assistent voor 24/hours a day
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ubuntu dev summit
<StefandeVries> Which means?
<leoquant> tja, de meest actieven/devs/bekenden ontmoeten elkaar IRL een sturen de mammoettanker ubuntu
<OerHeks> mag ik in het kraaiennest ?
<leoquant> en evalueren de gelopen koers
<leoquant> yep OerHeks
<leoquant> je moet hard ahoy kunnen roepen
<leoquant> dus jij mag niet mee StefandeVries
<Ronnie> dan val ik ook buiten de boot
<Ronnie> plons!!!
<OerHeks> arggggh not sure i can swim
<leoquant> StefandeVries, je moet SWAT vragen
<StefandeVries> I'm withdrawing from the Python course.
<StefandeVries> :P
<leoquant> of sense die zijn ervaringsdeskundig
<StefandeVries> meh. ik richt me liever op het lokale werk
<StefandeVries> Ik snap het nut van UDS, maar niks voor mij
<leoquant> ja....ik ook. boe!!!!!!!!
<StefandeVries> Daarbij zou ik geen sponsorship krijgen:P
 * OerHeks sponsort hier en daar
<sense> Het gaat erom dat je nuttig bij kunt dragen aan het overleg.
<leoquant> al lijkt het me leuk half mwanzo te ontmoeten daar...
<StefandeVries> Overleg..verbaal?
<sense> Mensen die dat kunnen, worden gesponsord voor UDS.
<leoquant> kijk daar loop ik al vast sense...
<StefandeVries> Hier zit een chronisch stotteraar, dus een grote no-no voor mij
<leoquant> voor de kust van alaska
<StefandeVries> Flauwe grapjes maken lukt je wel hè, leoquant...=)
<leoquant> sorry StefandeVries ......
<leoquant> (maar ik heb me dus opgegeven, drie/vier weken terug)
<StefandeVries> Dus bij UDS komen ook echt programmeurs samen
<StefandeVries> toch?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, zeker
<StefandeVries> En wat wordt er bij de UDS besproken?
<RawChid> Vanmiddag heeft sense een 'tirade' gehouden waarom je er heen zou kunnen :P. Zie dus ook de logs ;)
<sense> StefandeVries: Op het UDS worden de komende zes maanden en de nieuwe Ubuntu-versie gepland.
<StefandeVries> over de Franse LoCo, Brussel en Orlando,
<StefandeVries> Ah, oké, sense
<sense> allemaal in het Engels
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat is geen probleem
<StefandeVries> En niet meer dan logisch, eigenlijk.
<StefandeVries> kwartiertje..
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping
<leoquant> joo
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ?
<StefandeVries> Wilde iets vragen
<StefandeVries> Ben alleen kwijt wat..
<commandoline> ok, zorg ervoor dat je hier en in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas bent allemaal.
<hannie> zal aan je keel liggen
<leoquant> Hartelijk welkom bij de workshop python 6
<leoquant> In dit kanaal kunt u vragen stellen, in het klas-gedeelte kunt u niet chatten.
<leoquant> Blijf ontopic in dit kanaal, en veel plezier vooral!
<Cugel> Ik ben er weer eens bij, maar druk is het niet.
<leoquant> Uw vragen worden in het klasgedeelte geplaatst en beantwoord
<FOAD> Sorry, te laat.
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579208/
<Ronnie> FOAD: voor jou, 500x "Ik kom nooit meer te laat"  => pasten op paste.ubuntu.com ;-)
<hannie> Het werkt bij mij ook zonder argument
 * FOAD begint te typen.
<leoquant> hannie, ......
<StefandeVries> hannie: het kan zijn dat dat toevallig goed ging, maar voor een goede programmeerstijl vooral erin houden
<hannie> ok, ik zal het doen
<hannie> begrepen
<FOAD> Jup.
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579219/
<hannie> hoi, hoi, hoi die heb ik hetzelfde
<FOAD> hannie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/579406/ -> de rest wil hij niet laten zien
<StefandeVries> hannie: mooi :)
<FOAD> There is more than one way to do it!
<CasW> Waarom geen switch-case?
<CasW> Oké, sorry, ik voerde in firefox in switch case python, en hij ging automatisch naar een webpagina erover
<StefandeVries> CasW: klopt, dat zijn implementaties die gebruikers zelf maken. Python zelf heeft geen switch
<CasW> Ja, oké, bedankt
<FOAD> Oké.
<FOAD> Ik heb de os geïmporteerd.
<hannie> ik heb vandaag math geïmporteerd
<FOAD> Geinig.
<FOAD> Die probeer ik niet hoor.
<hannie> moet je bij elke terminalsessie opnieuw importeren?
<CasW> jA
<CasW> *Ja
<MedUsaXIII> Vraag: Dus je gebruikt os.remove in combinatie met os.rmdir om een map met bestanden weg te gooien >?
<commandoline> MedUsaXIII, niks gemist :)
<MedUsaXIII> Dankje, lernid deed even minder fijn.
<FOAD> En niet met "marten" zeker.
<FOAD> Ik heet wel Marten, maar mijn login is iets anders.
<leoquant> marten vileyn zeker
<FOAD> Toevallig niet.
<StefandeVries> Of Martin Offtopic..
<leoquant> :P
<hannie> ik krijg geen output
<hannie> StefandeVries, ja
<hannie> raar, maar het is niet ernstig
<leoquant> geen output is toch erg?
<StefandeVries> heb je een Engelstalige of Nederlandstalige Ubuntu?
<hannie> na enter zie ik >>>
<StefandeVries> ^
<leoquant> ok
<hannie> ok
<hannie> als je de gebruikersnaam niet weet kan je hem ook niet intypen
<CasW> Je == de programmeur, voor als je een programma voor iemand anders schrijft
<hannie> ok
<FOAD> Ik wel.
<hannie> hiermee worden dus de naam en de extensie gescheiden
<FOAD> Helder.
<hannie> een leuke: math.pow(2,10)
<FOAD> Waarom die haakjes?
<CasW> Ik neem aan dat je dan meerdere programma's tegelijk kan openen
<FOAD> Die snap ik, de ronde.
<FOAD> Check.
<hannie> duidelijk
<hannie> waarom niet quit()
<FOAD> Huiswerk. :(
<leoquant> nah, uitprobeerwerk...
<hannie> wederom hartelijk dank voor jullie uitleg
<FOAD> Dank je wel commandoline en ondersteuning.
<FOAD> Nu heb ik weer wat om mijn hersens mee te pijnigen. :P
<commandoline> graag gedaan :)
<StefandeVries> graag gedaan, iedereen
<erkan^> bedankt commandoline
<FOAD> Het lijkt me leuk als volgende keer iemand zelf zijn huiswerk toelicht.  OerHeks of zo.
<commandoline> FOAD, jij mag dat volgende week wel even doen :P
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad, FOAD
<StefandeVries> Word je niet voor niets gepijnigd:P
<FOAD> Ook prima.  Maar dan wijs ik de volgende aan.
<StefandeVries> Prima :)
<FOAD> Leuk.
<StefandeVries> leoquant: dank voor je moeite :)
<hannie> leoquant ook een bloemetje
<commandoline> idd :)
<peewee22> Bedankt!
<hannie> StefandeVries, mag ik even hier een stukje code plakken?
<StefandeVries> Uiteraard
<hannie> lijst=["a","b","c","d"]
<hannie> def aantal_items():
<hannie> 	lengte = 0
<hannie> 	for item in lijst:
<hannie> 	     lengte = lengte + 1
<hannie> 	print lengte
<hannie> aantal_items()
<hannie> Dat was dus zonder argument en misschien knoeiwerk
<Ronnie> hannie: de volgende keer liever in paste.ubuntu.com (leest wat gemakkelijker)
<StefandeVries> commandoline: lijst hoort toch niet bij die scope?
<hannie> Ronnie, dat wil ik graag uitproberen. Heb het nog nooit gebruikt
<StefandeVries> hannie: even overleg met commandoline:P
<Ronnie> het is niet zo heel moeilijk, gewoon naar die site gaan, je naam invullen, code plakken, python uit de lijst met programmeertalen keuzen en submitten
<Ronnie> dan de link hierin plaatsen
<commandoline> StefandeVries, je kan 'm wel bereiken
<hannie> Ronnie, dank voor de uitleg
<commandoline> niet aanpassen zonder (bah) globals
<StefandeVries> ja, oké
<commandoline> hannie, het nadeel is dat je hiermee de functie afhankelijk maakt van de context
<Ronnie> hannie: deze code werkt inderdaad wel, maar er komt een probleem als je van 2 verschillende lijsten de lengte wil weten
<hannie> Ja, daar was ik al bang voor. Nergens anders te gebruiken, hè
<StefandeVries> "if a variable is assigned outside all defs, it is global to the entire file"
<commandoline> Ronnie legt het mooier uit :)
<hannie> Het maakt mij wel het verschil goed duidelijk
<StefandeVries> lijst is hier dus in het hele bestand bereikbaar en beschikbaar, maar bij meerdere lijst krijg je fouten
<Ronnie> over een paar weken hebben we ineens veel JFL programmeurs ;)\
<StefandeVries> beantwoordt dat je vraag, hannie?
<commandoline> Ronnie, idd, geen python programmeurs te kort meer.
<hannie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579446/
<StefandeVries> jup, zo :)
<hannie> ja, uitstekend behandeld.
<hannie> Allemaal nog een heel prettig weekend
<Ronnie> hannie: ook een prettig weekend
<StefandeVries> hannie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/579447/
<StefandeVries> zo kan het ook
<Ronnie> kleuirtjes :D
<hannie> mooi
<StefandeVries> Precies
<hannie> dag
<StefandeVries> Maakt het overzichtelijker, alleen Python slecteren in plaats van plaintext
<StefandeVries> Doeidoei
<StefandeVries> Damn, te laat
<Ronnie> commandoline, StefandeVries hebben jullie al nagedacht over de eindopdracht
<commandoline> Ronnie, nee, nog niet
<StefandeVries> Niet echt..
<commandoline> heb je voorstellen?
<Ronnie> misschien
<StefandeVries> We zijn nog bezig met de volgende lessen, en die zijn pittig genoeg ;)
<Ronnie> hoeveel lessen komen er nog?
<commandoline> nou, we willen OOP nog uitleggen en dat neemt toch wel minstens 2 lessen, ik denk 3
<StefandeVries> Hoe veel willen jullie er nog?
<FOAD> Eindopdracht?!  Uitslover!
<commandoline> en daarna nog wat modules, dingen als json, urllib2 en andere handige dingen in de praktijk :)
<Ronnie> FOAD: het is geen MOETEN, geheel vrijwillig
<FOAD> Ik vind van 0 naar OOP in een les of 8 van een uur best snel.
<StefandeVries> FOAD: zolang het duidelijk blijft..:)
<FOAD> We zullen het zien wanneer Ronnie zijn Skynet clone presenteert.
<commandoline> het blijft veel in een les proppen en dan zelf oefenen, anders kan het ook niet
<commandoline> maar ik moet zeggen dat er deze les goede vragen waren :)
<StefandeVries> Op sommige van welke deze C++-programmeur vaak niet gauw een antwoord klaar had
 * StefandeVries is ashamed
<CasW> Arme StefandeVries
<commandoline> CasW, begin jij nou maar niet :P
<StefandeVries> grmbl..jij ja:P
<commandoline> Ronnie, StefandeVries en ik zijn bezig om wat voorbeelden te verzinnen om OOP mee uit te leggen. Heb jij nog een origineel idee? Of iemand anders hier?
<StefandeVries> FOAD wellicht
<FOAD> Umpf, daar moet ik ook over nadenken.
<Ronnie> commandoline: een racebaan met raceauto's
<StefandeVries> Ja, we weten hoe we een voorbeeld kunnen uitleggen. Alleen, we missen een voorbeeld, zeg maar:p
<commandoline> Ronnie, is een optie
<Ronnie> maar die kan ook erg leuk zijn voor de eindopdracht
<Ronnie> je kunt bij dat voorbeeld veel creativiteit kwijt
<StefandeVries> En veel van de aangeleerde dingen
<StefandeVries> Das ook belangrijk
<commandoline> idd, nou, we hebben nog wel even.
<commandoline> ik ga nu, bedankt voor het idee :)
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: misschien iets met kasten en laden
<StefandeVries> Ja, laden als onderdeel van een kast
<StefandeVries> Voor overerving gaan we waarschijnlijk dieren of voertuigen gebruiken. De standaard overervingsslachtoffers:P
<Ronnie> ja, een la kun je opendoen, je kunt er spullen in opslaan, spullen uithalen en de spullen in de la bekijken
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Een list van instanties van La die je Kast noemt
<RawChid> Of iets met dieren
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat gaan we met overerving doen ^
<RawChid> Class Dier
<StefandeVries> class dan wel
<RawChid> roofdier extends Dier
<Ronnie> dieren is idd leuk met overervning
<RawChid> Tijger extends Roofdier
<StefandeVries> class roofdier(dier)
<StefandeVries> etc
<RawChid> Dier.aantalPoten
<RawChid> :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, het punt is duidelijk, dank je wel:P
<RawChid> Dier.maakGeluid (bij tijder = grrr)
<RawChid> Oke, ik stop al
<StefandeVries> Ik zet nog steeds puntkomma's na Pythonstatements..
<Ronnie> ik ook als ik veel wissel tussen js en python
<RawChid> Ik haakjes in if statements :P
<StefandeVries> Beroepsdeformatie:P
<StefandeVries> gaat-ie, erkan^?
<DooitzedeJong> Goedenavond
<Ronnie> hallo DooitzedeJong, schiet het forum thema een beetje op?
<DooitzedeJong> Nee, nog niet
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb andere dingen aan mijn hoofd
<DooitzedeJong> over Ubuntu Fryslan
<DooitzedeJong> Ik ben op dit moment nog steeds bezig met de stats
<DooitzedeJong> ronnie
<Ronnie> ja
<RawChid> Welk forumthema? (A)
<Ronnie> HET forumthema ;)
<RawChid> Whoei
<Ronnie> waar RawChid geen tijd voor heeft
<RawChid> Ja, nouhja, geen tijd voor vrijmaakt is het meer :P
<Ronnie> :P
<RawChid> Ben nu een Facebook app aan het maken
<RawChid> (nieuwe opdracht)
<Ronnie> pfff
<RawChid> +Leuke
<Ronnie> ja, lijkt me ook erg leuk
<Ronnie> ik ben nu met recaptcha aan het klooien
<RawChid> Kan ook in Python :P, maar ik doe het in PHP want het heeft een beetje haast
<RawChid> Ah, ga je dat ergens in implementeren Ronnie ?
<RawChid> Das toch zo'n site ofzo
<Ronnie> ja, voor de chat in JFL
<RawChid> Oh, jullie gaan niet bouwen op IRC?
<Ronnie> ik wil eigenlijk een chat maken voor chat.ubuntu.com
<Ronnie> die beide IRC of XMPP kan
<Ronnie> en dan weer die chat gebruiken voor JFL
<DooitzedeJong> Twee vliegen in 1 klap
<DooitzedeJong> module idee?
<Ronnie> eigenlijk een meer flexibelere client dan freenode
<Ronnie> die bij ubuntu globaal gebruikt kan worden
<DooitzedeJong> waarom voor irc.ubuntu.com en niet voor irc.freenode.net
<Ronnie> en die wil ik dus (optioneel) beveiligen met recaptcha
<Ronnie> ik denk niet dat freenode gaat overschakelen
<commandoline> Ronnie: waarom niet? Als het goed in elkaar zit...
<Ronnie> die van freenode zal beter in elkaar zitten
<Ronnie> wij hoeven (voorlopig) alleen basisfuncties te ondersteunen
<DooitzedeJong> oke
<RawChid> Hey commandoline, wilde jij je persoonlijke wiki nog aanpassen?
<commandoline> RawChid: er zijn een aantal links naar op o.a. wikpagina's en launchpad, dus ik dacht misschien even een verhaaltje erop
<Ronnie> ook wil ik beide protocollen ondersteunen, freenode wil alleen IRC
<DooitzedeJong> klopt
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/MartenDeVries
<commandoline> Ronnie: ok, dat zijn twee logische punten
<RawChid> Ik heb deze doorverwezen naar een pagina die jij WEL mag bewerken
<commandoline> ok, bedankt :D
<RawChid> Dan kun je er ten minste IETS op zetten. Wanneer de wikirechten goed zijn zal ik het goedzetten
<commandoline> ok, bedankt :)
<RawChid> Hehe, ben je trowuens familie van Stefan? :P
<DooitzedeJong> earth to commandoline, from mwanzo planet
<DooitzedeJong> over
<commandoline> RawChid: nee
<RawChid> :)
<RawChid> Ik heb voor die andere DeVries ook maar een redirect ingesteld, mocht ie ooit iets aan zn wiki willen doen
<DooitzedeJong> RawChid kijk eens in de broncode van http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/DooitzedeJong
<DooitzedeJong> Daar staat de regel voor het verlenen van rechten in
<commandoline> ik heb iig wat op die pagina gezet :)
<RawChid> DooitzedeJong, ja ik ken em. Alleen heb ik niet genoeg rechten om zulke regels (ACL) toe tevoegen :(
<DooitzedeJong> vreemd
<DooitzedeJong> hoe kan dat?
<RawChid> Tjah, dat is zo ingesteld
<RawChid> We hebben al een voorstel voor nieuwe instellingen.
<DooitzedeJong> Je kan de rest van de pagina wel aanpassen?
<RawChid> Jup, net als jij.
<RawChid> Maar die ACL veranderen niet.
<DooitzedeJong> Wat is acl?
<RawChid> Access Control List, die regel waar je het over hebt
<RawChid> Een manier om rechten in te stellen
<DooitzedeJong> Je kan de regel toch gewoon toevoegen?
<RawChid> Neen, dat mag ik niet
<RawChid> Dacht je dat ik dt nog nooit geprobeerd had
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-03-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 11 april: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com. Zaterdag 19-03-11: 19.30  weer een workshop PYTHON (7). Zie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<commandoline> StefandeVries: dat heb je snel gedaan zeg, de wiki bijwerken. Complimenten :)
<StefandeVries> Het moest toch gebeuren hè :)
<StefandeVries> Graag gedaan
<StefandeVries> Alles klopt zover, volgens mij
<commandoline> klopt
<StefandeVries> Ook dat ik functies en modules uit Toekomstige onderwerpen heb gehaald
<StefandeVries> Hoe verloopt de voorbereiding voor OOP? (slik..:P)
<StefandeVries> Laten we het bij wat we hebben?
<commandoline> voorlopig wel, voor de eerste les hebben we toch ook al genoeg?
<StefandeVries> Ja, daarom
<StefandeVries> We mogen er wel 3 lessen voor uittrekken, zoals je zei
<commandoline> Ronnie's idee van gister is wel leuk, alleen het blijft wel wat abstract zolang we alleen terminalprogramma's maken.
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Daarom dacht ik ook aan een minimaal PyQt-programma; dan heb je echte instanties van klassen in vorm van point-and-click vensters. Moeten we wel even kijken hoe eht zit met de dependencies etc.
<commandoline> PyQt4 is niet even iets dat je erbij doet, je bent aan de basisprincipes zo een les kwijt...
<RawChid> Goede morgen
<RawChid> middag zelfs
<RawChid> Kun je ze niet een soort frameworkje voorschotelen? Dat ze alleen maar met classes bezig zijn. Maar toch grafische shit zien
<commandoline> hmm, het enige nadeel is dat we een frameworkje moeten schrijven :P
<RawChid> Tja
<commandoline> maar wel de moeite waard denk ik
<RawChid> Ja, ik weet niet of er misschien al zoiets is
<commandoline> ik geloof dat ik het wel eens ben tegengekomen
<commandoline> even zoeken, want een bestaand iets gebruiken/aanpassen is natuurlijk het mooist.
<RawChid> Ik zat even te denken. De eerste les over classes
<RawChid> Als je dan ook gelijk grafisch gaat doen, is misschien teveel tegelijk... Wat wilden jullie als voorbeeld voor classes doen?
<commandoline> We dachten aan het Adresboekprogramma aanpassen, dus zeg maar een class Adresboek (met methods als voeg_toe, verwijder, laad, sla_op), en een class AdresboekProgramma met een method voer_uit (run) en zeg maar de logica om het programma echt op het scherm te tonen.
<commandoline> het nadeel is dat we dat voorbeeld eigenlijk al wat te veel hebben gebruikt...
<RawChid> Ook wat lastiger als je straks overerving ofzo nog wilt doen
<RawChid> Wat ik grafisch leuk vind is bijv. figuren.
<commandoline> we waren niet van plan om dat voorbeeld ook de volgende lessen aan te houden.
<RawChid> Ahzo
<RawChid> cirkel extends figuur
<RawChid> figuur.teken()
<commandoline> wacht even, je bedoelt dat iedere subclass de functie teken() herimplementeerd?
<RawChid> Ja
<RawChid> vierkant.teken() is anders dan lijn.teken()
<commandoline> dat bedoel ik ja
<commandoline> alleen als figuur niet veel meer is dan een interface, heeft 'ie weinig zin in Python.
<RawChid> Dat is toch voor polymorfie ofzo
<RawChid> Elk tekenbare object is van het type Figuur
<RawChid> Maar ik ben nog niet zo ver in Python
<commandoline> je bedoel dat je in bijv. java dit kan doen:
<RawChid> Haha, ja, ik denk waarschijnlijk teveel in Java
<commandoline> Figuur obj = Cirkel(args)
<RawChid> ja
<commandoline> python gebruikt duck typing
<commandoline> "When I see a bird that walks like a duck and swims like a duck and quacks like a duck, I call that bird a duck."
<commandoline> m.a.w., zodra een object een method teken() heeft, wordt het gezien als een figuur.
<RawChid> Ohja, daar moet ik me nog eens in verdiepen
<commandoline> brb
<commandoline> & ben er weer
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hoi
<leoquant> ben net thuis...uitvoering
<leoquant> moe
<StefandeVries> uitvoering?
<leoquant> koor
<StefandeVries> Dat meen je niet :)
<StefandeVries> Als zanger of pianist?
<leoquant> als ondersteuning voor mijn vrouw....
<leoquant> dit keer geen muzkale inbreng
<StefandeVries> Ah, oké. je vrouw zingt?
<Cugel> Je schrok ergens van, gisteren.
<leoquant> uh ik kan piano "spelen" op mijn manier he....
<leoquant> zwaar op akkoorden leunend
<StefandeVries> Poppiano
<leoquant> gisterCU
<Cugel> C groot, G groot F groot, repeat ad lib.
<StefandeVries> wauw..
<leoquant> sorry van japan
<leoquant> gister Cugel
<StefandeVries> Ik ga even eten
<leoquant> jo
<leoquant> een rokende kerncentrale vond ik beangstigend idd
<leoquant> back latersz
<StefandeVries> daar ben ik weer..
<StefandeVries> leoquant, is je piano al gerestaureerd?
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries , nee hij is nog niet terug
<leoquant> eind maart op z'n vroegst
<StefandeVries> Dan moet er veel aan gebeuren
<leoquant> complete revisie van een antieke piano
<leoquant> (stichel)
<leoquant> tis geen bechstein ik weet het.....
<StefandeVries> heeft het nog zin dan?
<StefandeVries> voor zo'n oudje
<leoquant> hij is goed gebouwd
<leoquant> gietijzeren frame
<leoquant> klankbodem zonder 1 haarscheur
<leoquant> en het is een fam. stuk
<StefandeVries> Vooral dat laatste speelt mee denk ik
<leoquant> ja, er is ook nooit meer gerommeld
<leoquant> -r
<leoquant> hij/het is allemaal zo als het hoort
<StefandeVries> zij* ;)
<leoquant> hehe :P
<StefandeVries> Alleen nieuwe hamerkoppen en snaren etc nodig
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> en die snaren moeten rusten, die zet je niet in  keer op ...hz
<StefandeVries> Ben ik blij dat wij thuis alleen een digitale piano hebben
<StefandeVries> Maar het is toch jouw piano, waar je gehecht aan bent geraakt. Hoe stom dat voor anderen ook kan klinken
<FOAD> 13:32 + leoquant|een rokende kerncentrale vond ik beangstigend idd
<FOAD> Roken is inderdaad slecht voor je.
<StefandeVries> leoquant is met de hond uit
<FOAD> Dat geeft niet, anderen mogen ook lachen om mijn leuke grap.
<StefandeVries> Is er iemand die moet lachen? Hallo?
<StefandeVries> Sorry FOAD..=(
<FOAD> Er is niemand met gevoel voor humor?  Dat is jammer.
<Cugel> Kom op jongen, mondhoeken omhoog.
<StefandeVries> Dit vind ik dan weer humor
<StefandeVries> welkom terug, leoquant
<DooitzedeJong> Welcome back leonquant
<DooitzedeJong> Is commandoline ook aanwezig?
<DooitzedeJong> ik zit op irc voor pocket pc en kan dat niet bekijken, StefandeVries?
<DooitzedeJong> ???
<erkan^> wat betekent "mwanzo" ?
<erkan^> mwanzo is een zweedse woord voor beginning ?
<Cugel> erkan^: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
<erkan^> Swahili dus
<erkan^> (-:
<erkan^> in Oost-Afrika ofzo geloof ik
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-05
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Hoe gaat het ermee?
<timo^> Komt er eigenlijk nog eens een Mwanzo vergaderign?
<timo^> *vergadering
<timo^> leoquant?
<leoquant> ja timo^
<timo^> ah
<leoquant> woe aanstaande
<timo^> oh
<timo^> hee
<timo^> hoe laat?
<leoquant> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-nl/337/detail/
<leoquant> graag agendapunten toevoegen
 * StefandeVries aait MwanzoBot 
<leoquant> ik moet zelf iedereen nog uitnodigen
 * timo^ hoort MwanzoBot blaffen, wellicht een puppycursus?
<leoquant> want de laatste 2 vergaderingen waren slecht tot niet bezocht
<leoquant> en ik ga geen tijd vrijmaken voor nop
<leoquant> de uitnodiging wordt vanavond verzonden
<leoquant> ik zal de agenda zelf ook bijspijkeren
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2011-12-08
<StefandeVries> Ik kan eigenlijk geen agendapunt bedenken L\
<leoquant> wiki is een mess
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> StefandeVries, dat zou kunnen omdat we een kanaal hebben
<leoquant> waar veel al besproken wordt
<StefandeVries> Ja, gewoon on-the-go.
<StefandeVries> Het loopt wel lekker.
<leoquant> precies
<leoquant> dus het hoeft niet zoń vergadering
<StefandeVries> Met timo^ bij vertaalteam, Idroy bij artwork, ik bij kanaalvulling :P
<leoquant> ook dat zal ik vaavond in een mail stoppen
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> (Schrijf je een vergaderbot, zijn de vergaderingen onnodig. :P)
<leoquant> vergaderen is leuk, maar het loopt prima zo als het loopt
<leoquant> :P
<timo^> Okee, de punten op de agenda van openiduser huppeldepup zijn van mij :P
<StefandeVries> Waarvan akte, timo. :P
<leoquant> hehe
<leoquant> gelukkig zijn er nog mwanzoleden hier...
<leoquant> ik dacht even dat iedereen foetsie was
<StefandeVries> Van mij kom je niet af ;)
<leoquant> door doorstroming naar andere teams
<timo^> ghehe
<leoquant> ja StefandeVries volgend jaar ben je weg ツ
<leoquant> logisch ook
<leoquant> alles heeft zijn tijd
<StefandeVries> Ik blijf het kanaal wel bezoeken en meehelpen hè.
<StefandeVries> Ik ga niet 24/7 met de neus in de boeken.
<StefandeVries> Da's ook niet nodig.
<leoquant> jaja, maar uw studie wordt steeds belangrijker en dat moet ok
<leoquant> o
<timo^> Nee, daar ontwikkel je je robots met kunstmatige intelligentie wel voor hè StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> ja een nepstefan....
<StefandeVries> Alsof de echte niet erg genoeg is. :P
<leoquant> wie is de echte...:)
<leoquant> haha
<StefandeVries> Ik wil MwanzoBot nog gaan uitbreiden, wellicht.
<leoquant> een bot die een bot programmeert...
<StefandeVries> Dát zou ideaal zijn.
<leoquant> we are borg
<StefandeVries> Wat zouden we nog graag in MwanzoBot willen zien?
<leoquant> uh.....
<leoquant> denk denk
<timo^> StefandeVries: een back-up hosting functionaliteit?
<timo^> als dat haalbaar is
<leoquant> wow
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> brb
<StefandeVries> timo^, vanuit de bot zelf een hostingplatform, of een hostingplatform voor de bot?
<StefandeVries> Die is er, in de vorm van m'n netbook.
<timo^> geen idee
<timo^> verzin iets leuks :P
<StefandeVries> Stemlijsten, wellicht.
<timo^> hm
<timo^> meerkeuzestemmingen?
<CasW> StefandeVries: Laat hem automatisch pingen naar je netbook, als die te lang geen pings meer krijgt, start 'ie zijn backup op ;)
<StefandeVries> Aan het begin van een meeting kunnen zeggen wie er mag stemmen.
<StefandeVries> CasW: dan heb ik helemaal niks meer te doen :P
<CasW> Precies :P
<StefandeVries> x)
<StefandeVries> Over vijf jaar ga ik 'm toch weer helemaal herschrijven.
<CasW> Is hij al modulair opgebouwd?
<StefandeVries> In de tussentijd hou ik 'm graag onderhouden
<StefandeVries> Deels.
<StefandeVries> Ik heb al de concepten en code klaar liggen voor een volledig modulaire MwanzoBot maar ik heb er de tijd niet voor.
<StefandeVries> OF eigenlijk dat wel, maar never change a winning team.
<timo^> Hmm, wat is er zo geweldig aan iets wat modulair is/
<timo^>  / moet ? worden
<CasW> Makkelijker nieuwe features toevoegen en zo, als er iets misgaat in één module, kan je die uitschakelen, etc.
<StefandeVries> Natuurlijk is de huidige code foutloos - ahum :P - maar het kan beter.
<CasW> StefandeVries: Stuur die concepten 's hierheen ;)
<StefandeVries> Wat is je thuisadres, dan post ik ze x)
<CasW> Heb je ze niet digitaal? :P
<StefandeVries> Nee, zoiets maak ik nog altijd op papier.
<StefandeVries> IDeeënklapper in. :P
 * StefandeVries bekijkt de code van MwanzoBot 
<timo^> Goeed, ik gaat naar drummen toe
<timo^> tot zeu
<StefandeVries> Baai, succes en plezier!
<CasW> Dag timeu.
 * StefandeVries kniest over een MwanzoBand.
<StefandeVries> Hallo MrSal :)
<MrSal> HAllo
<MrSal> :)
<StefandeVries> Welkom bij Mwanzo.
<StefandeVries> Hoe gaat het?
<MrSal> Goed, met jou
<MrSal> Sorry Stefan maar ik moet al weer gaan :-)
<MrSal> het is tijd om naar huis te gaan. Ik kom vanavond nog wel even terug om te neuzen hier :D
<StefandeVries> Oké. Hopelijk zien we je later nog eens.
<StefandeVries> Prima :)
<StefandeVries> Doeidoei!
<MrSal> Doei
<timo^> Hmm, MrSal, die ken ik niet?
<timo^> StefandeVries: de MwanzoBand is een beetje, ehm, stil
<timo^> :P
<MrSal> Hallo.
<MrSal> Dan maar via mijn telefoon :)
<StefandeVries> Welkom terug, MrSal :)
<MrSal> Hoi Stefan.
<StefandeVries> Wat brengt je naar Mwanzo?
<MrSal> Ik wil mezelf weer gaan richten op Linux
<MrSal> En dan vooral Ubuntu
<MrSal> Ik ben ondertussen wel eten aan het maken dus kan zijn dat ik laat reageer
<StefandeVries> Gene probleem. :)
<MrSal> Oké
<MrSal> Ik las op het forum dat jullie workshops geven en ben nieuwsschierig geworden.
<StefandeVries> Ja, in de afgelopen tijd liggen die en beetje stil, maar ze komen er zeker aan!
<StefandeVries> Onder andere een html-cursus en een vervolg op de eerdere Python-cursus lijken er aan te komen
<MrSal> Oké.
<MrSal> Misschien moet ik eerst de site maar eens verder lezen voor dat ik vragen ga stellen die daar op staan.
<MrSal> Waar ik vooral benieuwd naar ben, is hoe en waar ubuntu nu gebruikt word.
<MrSal> Toen ik Linux ontdekte was het alleen voor de tweakers en servers.
<StefandeVries> Nu is het al veel emer geschikt voor gebruikers.
<StefandeVries> Of ja. Normale gebruikers.
<MrSal> Maar word het al veel zakelijk gebruikt? In plaats van Windows?
<MrSal> Oh ja, en ik las iets over een wiki workshop. Als die al geweest is hebben jullie daar ook een verslag van?
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<MrSal> Thanks.
<Oer> ik weet niet of er een verslag is, en wat je er mee wilt?
<StefandeVries> Zakelijk is het nog niet zo in trek.
<StefandeVries> Vooral doordat veel bedrijfsspecifieke software - uiteraard - nog is gericht op Windows
<Oer> niet helemal waar...
<StefandeVries> Wel grotendeels.
<Oer> ik ken 2 brillenketens die OpenSource gebruiken
<StefandeVries> Eye Wish en Pearle.
<StefandeVries> Maar verder?
<Oer> uitzendbureau's
<StefandeVries> Mja, dat vind ik bij lange geen groot marktaandeel.
<MrSal> Met online software zou het kunnen.
<Oer> het groeit, en meer als er meer demonstraties gegeven kunnen worden.
<MrSal> Aangezien er veel in de "cloud" gaat zie ik nu meer kans voor OpenSource
<leoquant> https://secure.security.nl/artikel/40579/1/Linux_verliest_marktaandeel_aan_Apple.html
<Oer> dat zijn grijze cijfers, leoquant, niet al die apparaten kunnen linux draaien.
<StefandeVries> leoquant, goede mail.
<leoquant> Het Apple marktaandeel lijkt vooral ten koste van Linux te gaan, dat 0,4% moest inleveren en van 1,56% naar 1,16% zakte
<leoquant> dank je StefandeVries
<leoquant> Oer, zeer waar
<StefandeVries> Dus we gingen van bijna niks naar minder bijna niks. :P
<Oer> zo rond de 2%, heeft linux draaien of ernaast.
<Oer> (desktop)
<leoquant> misschien heb ik wel liever een heel kleine linux desktop...:)
<timo^> in verhouding is dat een grote groei hoor StefandeVries
<timo^> ha leoquant
<StefandeVries> timo^, natuurlijk.
<leoquant> lekker exclusief blijven...
<StefandeVries> Maar in abolute getallen is het nog steeds net niks.
<timo^> tuurlijk
<timo^> maar als die groei doorzet bezitten we over 100 jaar misschien wel 10 %! Jeej!
<leoquant> ik bedoel wie installeert er nu elke 3 maanden een besturingssysteem?
<leoquant> uh 6
<leoquant> geen hond
<leoquant> :|)
<Oer> ehh hoelang draait een gemiddelde windows installatie ?
<leoquant> (ja veiligheids experts)
<leoquant> Oer, wanneer niet kapot?
<Oer> ik denk minder dan een jaar.
<leoquant> uh 6 jaar?
<leoquant> linux is een hobby
<leoquant> of niet?
<Oer> herinstal, al dan niet met problemen.
<timo^> Windows draait 2 jaar goed, dan wordt het traag en rampzalig
<timo^> [18:58] <leoquant> ik bedoel wie installeert er nu elke 3 maanden een besturingssysteem? <-- uuh, ik? :P
<Oer> nu, je moet wel durven, proberen en onderzoeken, en veel lezen.
<Oer> je krijgt er vrijheid voor terug, onbetaalbaar.
<leoquant> wij interesseren ons in linux, 90% van mijn kennissen weten niets van linux
<leoquant> weet
<leoquant> kijk Rachelle  studeert er zelfs voor af
<leoquant> meeste mensen willen dat een compu het doet
<leoquant> = mailen, en googlen
<leoquant> timo^, uh 6 ...:)
<timo^> uuh, ik :P
<leoquant> o..:)
<Oer> bij een release download ik de iso, zet hem op usb, doe dan een upgrade via synaptic, en als het geen problemen geeft, kale install eroverheen
<leoquant> die zin is zo moeilijk voor gewone mensen Oer ...:)
<timo^> ik poets altijd een nieuwe install, bij voorkeur op de dag van uitkomen
<leoquant> iso? usb?
<leoquant> upgrade?
<timo^> USB
<Oer> sjorrie dat ik zo onduidelijk ben, leo, ..
<timo^> en dan een nieuwe installatie, om conflicten te voorkomen
<leoquant> Oer, je snapt me wel
<leoquant> veel mensen zijn digibeet
<leoquant> echt!
<leoquant> ik ook trouwens
<StefandeVries> Die mensen moeten vooral Windows blijven gebruiken.
<StefandeVries> Zalig zijn de onwetenden. ;)
<leoquant> precies!
<Oer> bij het uitkomen van een nieuwe ubuntu versie, haal ik een copy van de installatie cd op, en zet deze met een tooltje die ingebouwd is in ubuntu op een usb-geheugenstick en maak deze bootable, zodat de pc kan opstarten van de usb-geheugenstick
<leoquant> Oer, onleesbaar!
<leoquant> te moeilijk!
<Oer> daarna doe ik een upgrade via synaptic pakkettenman....
<leoquant> ツ
<Oer> jeumig
<leoquant> lol
<Oer> ik denk dat ik beter een uitleg kan maken zonder woorden.
<Oer> plaatjes dus
<leoquant> (sorry Oer ...) ik stop
<Oer> grinnik, in #ubuntu werd ik 10x tegengesproken, dat een iso op usb zetten helemaal niet nodig is bij upgrade :-D
<leoquant> tijd voor een (usb) sticky
<leoquant> ha u als expert? lol
<leoquant> wil men niet leren ofzo?
<Rachelle> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> Rachelle, hallo
<Oer> mja, je leest ook weinig: maak een backup van de conf voordat ge gaat prutsen
<Rachelle> das aan te raden ja
<leoquant> weet je wat ik zo leuk vind aan linux: installeren en tweaken
 * Rachelle heeft iets te vaak Xorg.conf gesloopt
<leoquant> tot op het bot "uitkleden"
<Rachelle> ik heb blijkbaar DHCP gesloopt.  eth0 komt niet meer op :S
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> xchat lagged erg...:/
<leoquant> heerlijk toch slopen, tot het randje gaan?
<Rachelle> weet iemand hoe je dat kan repareren?
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> networkmanager herinstallen ofzo?
<leoquant> wat niet kan...
<leoquant> denk ik
<timo^> Rachelle: waar heb je aan geprutst?
<Rachelle> geen idee timo^, heb geprobeert mijn wifi-kaart als AP in te stellen (ja als root). En nu doet de boel het niet meer
<timo^> Uh oh
<Rachelle> allready tried leoquant
<timo^> en hoe heb je dat geprobeerd?
<leoquant> idd?
<timo^> configbestandjes geprutst?
<Rachelle> wifi werkt prima, eth0 static ook.  eth0 DHCP niet
<timo^> WiFi lijkt me toch ook via DHCP te gaan
<leoquant> dynamic...heb je met poorten geprutst
<leoquant> dynamic heft udp en tcp nodig
<Rachelle> weet niet precies. heb wel een paar commando's als root doorgevoerd.
<Rachelle> werkte uiteindelijk niet maar goed
<leoquant> 67,68 dynamic ip
<timo^> Rachelle: met pijltje omhoog kun je de commandogeschiedenis bekijken. Wat staat daar allemaal in?
<leoquant> back later..
<Rachelle> blijft dat van vorige week er ook in staan?
<timo^> als je daarna niet teveel code hebt uitgevoerd wel ja
 * Rachelle kijkt naar de laptop en denkt vaag
<Rachelle> thuis werkt het :S   op werk niet
<Rachelle> commando was  btw : lshw -c network
<Rachelle> hmmm probleem met de router @werk?:S
<timo^> daar kun je geen DHCP mee vernakken
<timo^> dat is simpel het weergeven van je netwerkhardware
<Rachelle> ik kijk het morgen even aan.  op thuis-LAN doet dhcp het wel
<Rachelle> wellicht probleem met de router daar
<Rachelle> wel jammer dat mijn wifichip geen master-mode ondersteund :(
<timo^> hmm
<Rachelle> bedrijf heeft wel wifi maar dat is zwaar instabiel.  wou mijn desire op wifi gooien
<timo^> in Winxp kan het gewoon
<timo^> Bij de weg:
<Rachelle> geen timo^.  geen infrastructure als je kaart dat niet ondersteund
<timo^> Als je Ubuntu hebt, kun je als je op het Netwerkicoon drukt kiezen voor nieuw draadloos netwerk aanmaken
<Rachelle> add-hoc werkt onder ubuntu ook, maar daar kan android niks mee
<timo^> oh
<timo^> bagger
<timo^> Maemo wil het wel :P
<Rachelle> het moet dus echt een infrastructure zijn en dat kan alleen met bepaalde chips. helaas
<timo^> Moet je een ander kaartje kopen
<Rachelle> mwah zo belangrijk is het ook weer niet.  alleen whatsapp maakt mijn datalimiet niet vol :P
<timo^> gheh
<MrSal> Ik ben afk. Kijk vanavond wel ff verder
<commandoline> ehm, had iemand nou de log van de wikiworkshop gepost :P?
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/WikiInleiding/Log is 'm iig MrSal|
<Oer> thnx, die kon ik niet 123 vinden, commandoline
<commandoline> doorklikken op wiki en dan op 'log' was de truc, die pagina's zien er allemaal ongeveer hetzelfde uit :)
<Oer> ik weet net genoeg om de wiki te editten, heb dit onlangs nog gedaan op de pagina van redmar/trijntje :-)
 * commandoline kent zelf alleen de basisprincipes, en zoekt alle codes altijd weer op :)
<commandoline> als het nou gewoon html was ofzo, maar ja, dat is weer lastiger als je dat niet kent...
<MrSal|> Tnx
<commandoline> nou ja, die cursus komt binnenkort. Ik moet 'm alleen nog even uitdenken :P
<commandoline> http://moinmo.in/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax is trouwens erg handig als je met de basisprincipes bekend bent en Engels een beetje beheerst.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-06
<timo^> leoquant: dank je dat je even 'openiduser 382' in Timo hebt veranderd :)
<leoquant> heb ik niet gedaan...
<leoquant> maar wist wel dat gij het was idd
<StefandeVries> Hallo MrSal
<MrSal> Hallo
<timo^> Ha MrSal!
<MrSal> Hi
<timo^> Hoi Ronnie :)
<Ronnie> hey timo^
<Ronnie> ik krijg zo bezoek, dus ben zo weer weg
<Idroy> ey oh
<timo^> ha Idroy
<MrSal> Hallo
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<StefandeVries> :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-07
<leoquant> hallo Herwin
<leoquant> Herwin, kunnen we iets voor je doen?
<Rachelle> blijkbaar niet
<Idroy> hij werd volgens mij al geholpen in #ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> mooi ツ
<hannie_> Wie weet of er vanavond mwanzovergadering is?
<CasW> Die is er; staat in het topic ;)
<hannie_> dank, CasW , ik dacht dat het nog niet zeker was
<CasW> Nee, het was niet zeker of het erná nog door zou gaan, aangezien er de vorige keer zo weinig mensen waren, ik dacht dat we dat punt vandaag gingen bediscussiëren.
<hannie_> ok, ik zal aanwezig zijn
<CasW> Ik hopelijk ook dit keer.
<hannie_> zie je daar, en hopelijk iedereen
<Rachelle> hoi hannie_
<hannie_> hey, Rachelle hoe-is-ie?
<Rachelle> wel goed behalve dat ik een rot-probleem @afstuderen heb
<Rachelle> jij
<hannie_> Rachelle, ik was druk bezig met reviewen van de Ubuntu Server Guide
<Rachelle> ok
<hannie_> alles goed hier. Wel druk, maar ik klaag niet ;)
<Rachelle> :)
<Rachelle> bij afstuderen heb ik echt het gevoel van waar ben ik aan begonnen
<hannie_> wat studeer je?
<Rachelle> hbo informatica
<hannie_> het is kennelijk zwaar ik de eindfase
<Rachelle> moet de test-straat maken voor een software bedrijf. Maar zit met een irritant probleem met de EnityManagerFactory
<Rachelle> krijg die niet aan de praat waardoor 25% van de tests falen
<hannie_> hier zitten wel jongens die je kunnen helpen, toch?
<Rachelle> niet echt helaas :( teminste niet in off-topic
<Rachelle> heb het maar op een webmaster-forum gegooit
<hannie_> Nou, ik weet helemaal niets van Enity nog wat
<Rachelle> in hun geval regelt het de DB-connecties
 * Rachelle zucht diep
<Rachelle> hoi timo^
<timo^> ha Rachelle
<Idroy> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik las dat de sponsoring voor die flyers geregeld is?
<trijntje> hey 'Idroy of the jugle' ;)
<Idroy> :)
<commandoline> hoi Idroy. Heb je het mailtje op de artworkmailinglist gezien?
<Idroy> commandoline, nee :S.
<commandoline> misschien moet m'n mailadres nog geaccepteerd worden
 * commandoline heeft het geloof ik met m'n nieuwe @ubuntu.com adres gestuurd, nl.
<Idroy> kreeg daar ook geen mail van, zal ook wel even kijken bij launchpad, of ie daar in blijft hangen
<commandoline> zou goed kunnen, aangezien ik geen foutmelding teruggekregen heb.
<Idroy> hmmm, vreemd
<commandoline> dit was het mailtje: http://lists.ubuntu-nl.org/pipermail/prikbord/2012-March/000048.html
<commandoline> ubuntu-nl-artwork <at> lists.launchpad.net is het juiste adres, toch?
<Idroy> ubuntu-nl-artwork<at>lists.launchpad.net
<commandoline> ja, ok, zonder spaties.
<commandoline> het was wel een CC adres, misschien dat launchpad daarom moeilijk doet.
<Idroy> hmmm vreemd, het mailtje is nergens te vinden, als iemand mailt die nog nooit eerder heeft gemaild krijg je altijd zo´n mailtje dat je dat bericht moet accepteren als het ware. Die heb ik ook niet gekregen
<Idroy> en hij staat ook niet in de mailing list moderation
<commandoline> dan werken CC'tjes dus waarschijnlijk niet i.c.m. launchpad
<Idroy> ik denk het
<commandoline> ik stuur het mailtje nog wel een keer, met nu het adres in het TO-field (en niet naar de andere lists)
<Idroy> is goed
<commandoline> verstuurd
<commandoline> oh, wacht. Ik geloof dat ik m'n @ubuntu.com mailadres niet bij launchpad geregistreerd heb. dat zal 't zijn...
<Idroy> dat zou kunnen.
<Idroy> krijg hem nu ook niet binnen
<commandoline> ok, dan nu maar even via een andere mail...
<Idroy> ghehe
 * commandoline gaat nu, doei!
<leoquant> zo...
<Oer> :-)
<timo^> ha leoquant!
<Ronnie> o/
<leoquant> allo
<leoquant> lol
<Oer> wie o wie gaat johanvd aanwijzen als Ubuntero van maart?
<leoquant> tja...
<leoquant> hij heeft geen tijd
<leoquant> ah...
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is leoquant. Het kengetal is 8046421242644
<leoquant> wie is er aanwezig?
<leoquant> o/
<Ronnie> o/
<timo^> o/
<CasW> o/
<Idroy> o/
<MichaelTel> o/
<leoquant> hannie o/?
<leoquant> graagtel?
<leoquant> f
<leoquant> goed
<StefandeVries> o/
<leoquant> ;topic Vaststellen notulist
<timo^> trijntje: ping?
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Vaststellen notulist
<leoquant> Dat ben ik? Of wil stefan dat deze maal doen ivm nieuwe notulen-wiki-server opzet?
<leoquant> hoi hannie
<leoquant> stefan?
<trijntje> hey timo^
<hannie_> ha die leoquant
<hannie_> dag timo^  en trijntje
<timo^> ha(nnie)
<StefandeVries> leoquant, aan jou de eer.
<leoquant> ;topic Bespreken notulen vorige keer
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Bespreken notulen vorige keer
<hannie_> trijntje, ben je al ubuntu-lid geworden?
<timo^> jap
<leoquant> Geen notulen, geen opkomst van leden. Vergadering was afgeblazen.
<hannie_> hoi StefandeVries
<trijntje> ja idd, nog bedankt voor de testimonial
<timo^> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/06/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<leoquant> ;topic Wat denken de andere teams over Mwanzo?
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Wat denken de andere teams over Mwanzo?
<StefandeVries> hoi hannie_
<leoquant> timo^, ?
<timo^> was voor hannie_ ;)
<hannie_> trijntje, prachtig.Gefeliciteerd
<timo^> sorry, had beter via /msg gekund
<hannie_> dank, timo^
<leoquant> timo^, kan dit topic toegelicht?
<leoquant> of gaan we verder?
<timo^> dit topic kan toegelicht
<leoquant> anderen hierover?
<leoquant> ok :P
<timo^> ik vroeg me af wat men denkt over de doorgestroomde mensen
<timo^> uit mwanzo --> andere teams
<Ronnie> naar welke teams zijn er allemaal leden doorgestroomd?
<leoquant> mij zijn geen nare berichten ten ore gekomen over doorstromers...:)
<timo^> VT, artwork, forum, irc(?)
<leoquant> webteam/forumteam/irc team
<hannie_> ik geloof niet dat het Vt nieuwe aanmeldingen via mwanzo heeft gekregen
<leoquant> artwork is Ronnie bekend
<leoquant> hannie_, nee
<leoquant> iedereen doet het ok imo
<timo^> mooi
<leoquant> schoolvoorbeelden zogezegd
<leoquant> zal ik doorgaan?
<timo^> oke
<leoquant> ;topic MwanzoBot in #ubuntu-nl
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: MwanzoBot in #ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> verdient ook toelichting
<leoquant> marten/stefan?
<StefandeVries> Ik denk door mij?
<timo^> was van Commandoline, dat punt
<StefandeVries> Mja, want ik heb er verder niets over te zeggen.
<StefandeVries> Het loopt :)
<leoquant> outstanding
<leoquant> ;topic Voortgang Mwanzo, zijn er veranderingen benodigd?
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Voortgang Mwanzo, zijn er veranderingen benodigd?
<hannie_> ik ga even de agenda ophalen
<leoquant> tja daarover graag van een ieder iets/inbreng
<timo^> ik heb het idee dat er zo goed als geen nieuwe leden komen
<StefandeVries> Vergaderingen zijn alleen benodigd als er via de mailinglist vraag naar is imo
<timo^> althans, ze komen even kijken, en gaan dan weer weg
<StefandeVries> Voor de rest is er IRC
<timo^> is leden werven niet een idee?
<leoquant> timo^, dat komt zo
<leoquant> eerst de noodzaak van vergaderen
<Ronnie> ik denk dat vergaderingen zeker nuttig kunnen zijn. het hoeft niet vaak en lang te duren
<MichaelTel> Ik ben nieuw met ubuntu, maar ben wel van plan een blijvertje te zijn/worden
<StefandeVries> Graag, MichaelTel :D
<leoquant> mooi MichaelTel
<MrSal_> Same here
<leoquant> welkom!
<hannie_> leoquant, ben je al begonnen met de agendapunten?
<leoquant> ook welkom ツ
<timo^> graag allebei :)
<leoquant> hannie_, zekur
<Ronnie> er zijn genoeg actieve leden. Tijdens een vergadering is het net wat gestructureerder dan gewoon IRC en er worden notulen gemaakt
<Ronnie> als je op IRC een tijdje niet online bent mis je wel eens dingen
<leoquant> klopt
<leoquant> zal ik minder frequent plannen?
<Ronnie> we hoeven ook geen mega opkomst, maar een aantal actieve leden is genoeg
<leoquant> en via doodle poilsen/mail polsen of het gewenst is?
<Ronnie> ik denk dat 2 tot 4 keer per jaar wel genoeg is
<StefandeVries> leoquant, goed plan.
<timo^> wat is het voordeel van doodle tov irc?
<hannie_> ik ben toch wel voor regelmatig vergaderen. Mag ook 1x per 2 maanden zijn
<hannie_> of 1x per kwartaal
<leoquant> doodle inventariseert timo^
<StefandeVries> 1 keer per kwartaal is 3 keer per jaar, wat Ronnie voorstelt ;)
<StefandeVries> 4 keer*
<leoquant> ik ben voor 4 maal
<StefandeVries> Ik ook.
<Idroy> ik ook
<leoquant> ;vote 4 maal per jaar
<MwanzoBot> Breng alstublieft uw stem uit voor: 4 maal per jaar
<MwanzoBot> U kunt stemmen door +1, -1 of 0 naar dit kanaal te sturen.
<leoquant> +1
<StefandeVries> +1
<MwanzoBot> StefandeVries!~StefandeV@unaffiliated/stefandevries heeft gestemd.
<MwanzoBot> leoquant!~leoquant@ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.active.leoquant heeft gestemd.
<Ronnie> +1
<MwanzoBot> Ronnie!~Ronnie@ubuntu/member/ronnie heeft gestemd.
<Idroy> +1
<MwanzoBot> Idroy!~Idroy@unaffiliated/idroy-/x-7192513 heeft gestemd.
<timo^> +1
<MwanzoBot> timo^!~timo@unaffiliated/tiempjuuh heeft gestemd.
<MichaelTel> +1
<MwanzoBot> MichaelTel!~MichaelTe@a83-163-66-214.adsl.xs4all.nl heeft gestemd.
<leoquant> ;endvote
<MwanzoBot> Resultaten voor stemming aangaande: 4 maal per jaar.
<MwanzoBot> Voor: 6.     Tegen: 0.     Onthouding: 0.
<leoquant> ;actie 4 maalper jaar
<StefandeVries> ';action'
<leoquant> topic Doorstromen naar teams, nieuwe leden?
<leoquant> ;topic Doorstromen naar teams, nieuwe leden?
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Doorstromen naar teams, nieuwe leden?
<leoquant> we hadden net aanmeldingen!
<leoquant> dat geeft moed
<timo^> dat dacht ik
<PvandeWyngaerde> goeienavond
<timo^> (hebben die leden al een idee waaraan ze gaan meewerken?)
<MrSal_> Ik niet
<leoquant> we zijn opgestart, zij moeten nog opgestart ツ
<timo^> daar gaat dit punt nl. ook over, was mijn bedoeling :P
<MichaelTel> Ik zou graag bij het vertaalteam willen
<timo^> kijk
<MrSal_> :)
<StefandeVries> Na de meeting, na de meeting.. ;)
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> yep
<Ronnie> MrSal_: dan gaan we dat binnenkort uitzoeken ;)
<leoquant> na de meeting
<MrSal_> Oke Ronnie
<leoquant> nieuwkomers gewoon "rondhangen" orienteren
<leoquant> ;topic Plannen workshops
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Plannen workshops
<leoquant> tja hannie?
<leoquant> wil jij wat kwijt hierover?
<hannie_> er zitten 4 kwartalen in een jaar, hoor
<hannie_> +1
<leoquant> workshops hannie_
<leoquant> ga je/jullie nog wat opzetten?
<hannie_> Het lijkt wel alsof Xcat regelmatig op slot zit. Hebben andere verbindingsproblemen?
<leoquant> nee
<Ronnie> nope
<hannie_> *anderen
<timo^> nope
<leoquant> Voor het komend seizoen zijn er nog geen workshops gepland. Er is echter wél een hele lijst te vinden met allerlei ideeën. Welke gaan we uitvoeren? En wanneer? Daarnaast Workshops bespreken: vertalen, HTML, CSS en werken met de terminal.
<MichaelTel> geen problemen met XChat
<timo^> ik zou graag een workshop bureaublad op afstand don
<timo^> doen zelfs
<leoquant> vandaar mijn vraag hannie_
<leoquant> great timo^
<timo^> of DE's
<leoquant> gewoon inplannen ik doe de reclame
<leoquant> roeptoeter overal
<leoquant> ツ
<MichaelTel> ff vraagje tussendoor.. Wat betekent DE ?
<leoquant> chris zou de terminal doen
<leoquant> <timo^> of DE's
<timo^> leoquant: en wellicht dus ook iets als bureaublad op afstand
<PvandeWyngaerde> DE= desktop environment ?
<leoquant> ok timo^
<hannie> sorry, maar ik lag er even uit
<leoquant> <leoquant> Voor het komend seizoen zijn er nog geen workshops gepland. Er is echter wél een hele lijst te vinden met allerlei ideeën. Welke gaan we uitvoeren? En wanneer? Daarnaast Workshops bespreken: vertalen, HTML, CSS en werken met de terminal.
<timo^> dat dacht ik al ;)
<leoquant> (voor hannie
<hannie> ty
<leoquant> Cursus vertalen?
<timo^> hannie en trijntje misschien?
<hannie> ja, laten we die maar eens oppikken
<leoquant> lijkt me zeer leerzaam
<hannie> De hoeveelheid vertali
<hannie> ngen is wel teruggelopen
<timo^> hmhm
<leoquant> jammer
<trijntje> er is altijd meer werk ;)
<timo^> true, ik moet weer eens wat oppikken
<Ronnie> ik heb zelf geen tijd om een workshop te geven, maar ik wil best als vraagbak dienen voor de mentors die deze workshop willen geven
<leoquant> dank Ron
<leoquant> nie
<hannie> zullen we eerst kijken of er belangstelling is voor cursus Vertalen?
<leoquant> vertaalteam, ik zou er voor gaan
<MichaelTel> Ik heb belangstelling
<timo^> ik wil wel even polsen op het forum
<leoquant> gewoon doen, MichaelTel heeft dit soort basiskennis nodig
<hannie> leoquant, willen we nu al een datum prikken?
<leoquant> het is vrij complex
<leoquant> dat mogen jullie doen
<hannie> Ik stel voor ergens na de release van Pricise
<leoquant> hoeft niet in deze meeting
<hannie> *Precise
<leoquant> logisch
<hannie> leoquant, ok, eerst polsen dan
<leoquant> ik doe de reclame etc
<leoquant> het p[olsen doe ik ook wel
<leoquant> of doen jullie dat zelf?
<hannie> fijn, ik wil de cursus wel doen, evt samen met trijntje  als die wil
<leoquant> (forum)
<leoquant> ok :P
<leoquant> ;topic 8 vervalt
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: 8 vervalt
<leoquant> ;topic wiki bijhouden
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: wiki bijhouden
<leoquant> kan iemand mij helpen?
<leoquant> met de wiki
<timo^> wie weet ;)
<timo^> wat voor een werk is het/
<leoquant> en de notulen op de wiki plaatsen?
<timo^> *?
<trijntje> hannie: ik wil eventueel wel helpen idd
<leoquant> ik  maak veel foutjes
<leoquant> trijntje, great!
<hannie> trijntje, ja graag, ik doe het graag samen met jou
<leoquant> ik mis een rechterhand
<leoquant> ik heb geen idee bijv. hoe de notulern op de wiki te plaatsen
<leoquant> dat soort werk
<hannie> leoquant, dat is een rotklus. In het Vt hebben we besloten een link naar de log te plaatsen
<hannie> Iedereen kan dan de log nalezen
<leoquant> dat kan
<hannie> Dat is veel eenvoudiger en werkt ook goed
<leoquant> geen vrijwilligers?
<leoquant> dan zal ik het doen
<timo^> leoquant: misschien
<timo^> maar wat moet ik me erbij voorstellen?
<hannie> leoquant, wat is er nog meer voor werk behalve notulen?
<timo^> [19:58] <timo^> wie weet ;)
<timo^> [19:58] <timo^> wat voor een werk is het/
<timo^> ;)
<leoquant> hannie, ik maak veel foutjes
<leoquant> syntax
<leoquant> etc etc
<hannie> leoquant, natuurlijk wil ik nakijken wat je schrijft en wil publiceren
<leoquant> ;topic wvvttk
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: wvvttk
<leoquant> ik heb niets, zeer bedankt voor de opkomst!! super dit maal
<hannie> leoquant, is het voldoende als ik voor je nakijk?
<leoquant> ja hannie
<leoquant> en bedankt
<hannie> oki, stuur maar op
<leoquant> nog iemand punten?
<Ronnie> leoquant: jij bedankt voor het voorzitten
<hannie> dank leoquant en overige leden
<timo^> nope
<leoquant> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log8046421242644.txt
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Woensdag 07 maart 2012: 19.30-20.00. te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: nadere info volgt.
<hannie> Groetjes
<leoquant> doeg!
<timo^> doei hannie
<PvandeWyngaerde> bedankt
<timo^> ohja leoquant, toch nog iets
<leoquant> wat?
<timo^> wat moet je doen voor 'echt lidmaatschap van Mwanzo'?
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot \o/
<leoquant> je aanmelden via de wiki
<leoquant> en dan ben je lid
<leoquant> over jou gaan we niet stemmen ツ
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief
<leoquant> maw timo^
<leoquant> zet je naam er bij!
<leoquant> ok timo^ ? ツ
<timo^> ahzo
<timo^> jap
<leoquant> StefandeVries, wat doe ik met die logs?
<leoquant> gewoon een linkje op de wiki?
<timo^> ik zou ze op de wiki zetten (dus echt, niet enkel een linkje)
<StefandeVries> Je kunt ze ook itprinten en er een dansje mee doen :P
<timo^> de wiki heeft nl. daar speciale opmaak voor
<StefandeVries> Doe wat je qilt :)
<timo^> typodag vandaag? :P
<StefandeVries> Ik voicechat met iemand over m'n vertaling Latijn.
<StefandeVries> Stop bitching.
<timo^> sorry hoor
<timo^> was niet zo bedoeld...
<leoquant> ツ
<timo^> leoquant: done, staat erbij (bij de mensen die lid willen worden :))
<timo^> ik ga eens douchen
<StefandeVries> :P
<Ronnie> Zo MrSal_, jij bent nieuw hier
<Ronnie> heb je een beetje een idee wat Mwanzo doet?
<MrSal_> Mensen wegwijs maken met Ubuntu? Handleidingen vertalen.
<MrSal_> Nog niet echt dus. Ben de site aan het lezen. :)
<Ronnie> vooral wegwijs maken om mee te helpen aan ubuntu (of dingen daar omheen zoals promotie, website, support etc)
<Ronnie> dus ipv het leren te gebruiken, het leren om het te verbeteren
<MrSal_> Ah oké
<Ronnie> voor sommige klussen is veel kennis nodig over ubuntu, en voor sommige weinig tot niets
<Ronnie> bijvoorbeeld vertalen en artwork is weinig kennis nodig. voor support of programmeren is wel veel kennis nodig
<MrSal_> Ik snap dat je programmeer en Linux kennis moet hebben als je Ubuntu OS wilt verbeteren.
<Ronnie> maar die kennis kun je ook leren terwijl je meehelpt natuurlijk
<JanC> voor vertalen & artwork is wel veel kennis nodig, alleen niet over de interne werking van Ubuntu  ;)
<Ronnie> je begint eerst met kleine klusjes
<Ronnie> JanC: klopt
<JanC> MrSal_: is er iets waar je goed in bent?
<Ronnie> of iets wat je erg leuk vind
<JanC> vb. door je werk/studies/...
<timo^> bijv. je studeert informatica? Of...? ;-)
<MrSal_> Ik werk in de ICT. Ben systeembeheerder. Alleen heb ik alleen Windows kennis.
<JanC> "leuk vinden" alleen is niet (altijd) genoeg  ;)
<JanC> MrSal_: ik veronderstel dat je dan wel meer kan leren over Ubuntu door vanalles uit te proberen
<timo^> wilskracht is de sterkste kracht JanC
<leoquant> StefandeVries, waar is/staat die logconverter voor de wiki?
<leoquant> ik zag hem ergens...
<Ronnie> niet altijd, maar als je iets leuk vind, leer je het vaak sneller
<MrSal_> JanC: Op het moment gebruik ik Ubuntu als een gebruiker en verder niets.
<leoquant> timo^, je mag je via launchpad aanmelden
<JanC> timo^: ik verwijs (uit vroegere ervaring) naar sommige mensen die graag willen helpen vertalen, maar geen 2 zinnen kunnen schrijven zonder taalfout...
<leoquant> dan zit je in het team
<timo^> oké leoquant
<MrSal_> Ik ben vooral geinteresseert in de server omgeving.
<JanC> MrSal_: ik zou zeggen: proberen vanalles te doen met Ubuntu wat je ook met Windows doet als systeembeheerder
<MrSal_> Haha ik heb een taal fout.
<Ronnie> MrSal_: heb je al ervaring met de commandline?
<JanC> MrSal_: *taalfout* in één woord  :P
<JanC> maar goed, je wil dus niet vertalen  ;)
<MrSal_> Een klein beetje. Vroeger met Suse een en CentOS een Game server opgezet. Maar dat is al weer lang geleden veel ben ik vergeten.
<JanC> MrSal_: net als bij Windows is het belangrijk dat je de interne werking van het systeem begrijpt
<JanC> dat is IMO veel belangrijker dan de commandline...  ;)
<timo^> toevallig, komt er binnenkort ook een cursus commandline aan ;)
<JanC> al is de commandline iets wat je bijna "moet" kennen om linux te leren begrijpen
<MrSal__> Uhm
<MrSal__> Verbinding was even weg en sta er nu 2x in.
<MrSal__> Maar ik ben slecht in de Nederlandse taal, dus vertalen is niet voor mij.
<JanC> MrSal__: het is misschien een goed idee om ook het kanaal #ubuntu-server en de ubuntu-server mailing list wat te volgen
<JanC> (wel in het Engels)
<MrSal__> Engels is geen probleem
<JanC> gewoon meekijken wat anderen allemaal doen en zo
<MrSal__> Ik had al een Ubuntu server geïnstalleerd. Moet alleen weer even uitzoeken hoe het allemaal werkt.
<MrSal__> Met Samba enzo
<JanC> er is ook een Server Guide
<MrSal__> Vooral de commando's.
<JanC> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<MrSal__> Maar waar zijn jullie naar op zoek?
<JanC> of een nieuwere versie daarvan
<MrSal__> even bellen. zo terug
<timo^> MrSal__: naar iedereen die mee wil helpen ;)
<JanC> maar als je met iets technisch wil helpen, moet je ook eerst de nodige kennis opbouwen natuurlijk
<JanC> er zijn ook andere taken waar bijna iedereen mee kan helpen natuurlijk, vb. promotie e.d.
<MrSal__> Promotie moet al kunnen zonder kennis :D
<JanC> ik heb niet zo veel ervaring met wat er in .nl gebeurt op dat vlak, maar in .be kunnen we alleszins altijd extra mensen gebruiken  ☺
<Ronnie> MrSal__: kom je uit .be of .nl?
<MrSal__> nl
<JanC> .nl
<JanC> althans, hij zit bij ziggo.nl   ;)
<MrSal__> Ik had het al eens gevraagd hier. Maar zou Ubuntu een toekomst hebben in het bedrijfs leven? In plaats van Windows.
<MrSal__> Haha
<Ronnie> MrSal__: heb je hier al eens rond gekeken: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/
<MrSal__> wysiwyg JanC
<JanC> MrSal__: er zijn al diverse bedrijvne die het gebruiken
<MrSal__> Ik ben namelijk het hele Windows zat :) vooral nu windows 8 er aan zit te komen.
<JanC> MrSal__: de Franse nationale politie ("gendarmerie") gebruikt Ubuntu bijvoorbeeld
<MrSal__> Oké
<JanC> en de Belgische partij Écolo
<JanC> en de Nationale Plantentuin in Meise (België)
<JanC> en diverse bedrijven ook
<JanC> vb. sommige ingenieurs bij Electrabel (grootste elektriciteitsbedrijf in .be)
<JanC> en Google
<JanC> en een hoop mensen in IT-bedrijven
<JanC> vb. veel web developers en sysadmins  ;)
<MrSal_> Uhm verbinding weer weg.
<JanC> MrSal_: gebruik anders een echte IRC client ipv die webinterface
<JanC> vb. XChat of Empathy
<Ronnie> ja, IRC clients zijn vele malen fijner als je vaker op IRC zit
<MrSal_> Zal het zo even downloaden.
<MrSal_> Lang geleden dat ik iets met IRC gedaan heb.
<Ronnie> empathy is volgens mij standaard geinstalleerd, maar niet zo goed voor IRC. Xchat schijnt fijn te zijn. zelf gebruik ik pidgin met 2 IRC plugins
<Ronnie> en voor de commandline fan is er de nog niet overtroffen irssi
<JanC> er zijn op de commandline ook diverse alternatieven voor irssi hoor  ;)
<MrSal_> Xchat bestaat al lang. gebruikte ik met suse
<JanC> ik gebruik het ook op Windows en zo  ☺
<MrSal_> Welke virtual box gebruiken jullie? Of gebruiken jullie dat niet?
<JanC> gewoon de OSE (als ik het gebruik)
<JanC> meestal kvm/libvirt/virt-manager
<Ronnie> sinds versie 4 is er toch maar 1 versie (en zijn de plugins closed source)
<MrSal_> Zit nu op mijn werk pc en om die nou dualboot te maken :)
<Ronnie> maar gebruikt het erg weinig
<MichaelTel> gewoon doen ;)
<Ronnie> alleen soms om sites in IE7 8 en 9 te testen
<MrSal_> Haha en als systeem beheerder tegen iedereen zeggen dat dat niet mag en dan zelf wel doen :s
<JanC> MrSal_: draai gewoon Windows in Virtualbox dan?   ;)
<MrSal_> Haha dat zou ook kunnen.
<JanC> systeembeheerders mogen altijd dingen draaien die anderen niet mogen uiteraard
<MichaelTel> als systeembeheerder heb je *juist* een stabiele werkomgeving nodig
<MichaelTel> :-)
<MrSal_> En het is om iets te testen natuurlijk
<JanC> (*als* die je werk ten goede komen, ik bedoel geen games ofzo :P )
<MrSal_> Heb wel bij iemand Ubuntu geinstalleerd omdat zijn software niet op Win7 draaid :)
<MrSal_> draait*
<MrSal_> Even Mirc installeren.
<Ron67> hallo
<StefandeVries> :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-08
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant :)
<hannie> trijntje, ping
<timo^> hannie: pong?
<hannie> hoi timo^ , pong jij voor trijntje :)
<leoquant> hee commandoline
<timo^> neen
<timo^> ik wil je iets vragen
<timo^> maar een typo
<leoquant> ik krijg bij de logconverter een error
<timo^> moest ping zijn :P
<hannie> timo^, ga je gang
<timo^> Check that VESA drivers are not in use
<timo^> ga ik dat vertalen als 'controleert of (...)'
<timo^> of 'controleren of (...)'?
<hannie> Controleren
<timo^> okey
<timo^> dankje :)
<hannie> We gebruiken bijna altijd het hele werkwoord
<timo^> oké
<leoquant> 400: Bad Request
<hannie> dag leoquant en commandoline
<leoquant> allo
<leoquant> dat was een mooie opkomst gister hannie
<hannie> ja he, ik was er ook blij mee
<leoquant> en nieuwe leden ook nog
<timo^> idd
<hannie> En de vergaderfrequentie vind ik ook een goed resultaat
<timo^> jap
<leoquant> hee StefandeVries ik krijg een 400: Bad Request bij de convereter
<leoquant> hannie, idd
<timo^> leoquant: eens polsen wat ze denken te willen
<commandoline> leoquant: ja, vreemd.
<hannie> Ik denk dat ik 4x pj ook voor het vt ga voorstellen
<StefandeVries> leoquant, die converter is van de hand van commandoline, die weet denk ik meer dan ik(niks)
<leoquant> o sorry, ik had hem idd ook gepingd
<commandoline> heeft iemand een testlinkje?
<commandoline> volgens mij werkt het alleen met nieuwe logs niet meer :(
<StefandeVries> Aan het logformaat is *niets* veranderd. :S
<leoquant> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log8046421242644.txt
<commandoline> wel de server waarop het draait
<hannie> timo^, wat zou je voorkeur hebben:
<commandoline> misschien dat een andere content encoding ofzo 'm laat crashen.
<hannie> in thirty seconds of in 30 seconds?
<leoquant> nou ja geeft niet
<leoquant> de loglink werkt prima
<leoquant> korte samenvatting op de wiki gezet
<commandoline> ik zal even testen
<leoquant> ok
<commandoline> en de app updaten als het even kan
<leoquant> teeft geen haast he! ツ
<timo^> hannie: hangt van de context af
<hannie> timo^, het gaat meer om het schrijven van getallen als cijfer of in letters
<hannie> In dit geval in de Server Guide
<leoquant> StefandeVries, over de wiki, en mijn probleempjes, we zijn over van de meetingology server naar de commuinity server wb de logs
<leoquant> die break in de wiki kan ik niet fixen
<leoquant> thats all
<timo^> in zinnen als 'the test will end in 30 seconds' vind ik een getal prima maar 'please write three sentences about your early life' vind ik dus woorden mooier
<StefandeVries> De logs stonden voorheen toch niet op meetingology-server? :S
<leoquant> dacht het wel toch?
<leoquant> van alanbell
<leoquant> of had ik ze van de rt bot?
<leoquant> god ik weet het niet eens meer..:/
<hannie> timo^, ik had ook het idee dat icm seconds 30 beter is, maar b.v. ik heb drie boeken gelezen
<timo^> ja, op die manier idd
<StefandeVries> leoquant, mwanzobot had ze eerst in mijn persoonlijke Dropbox.
<hannie> thanks
<StefandeVries> Sinds de verhuizing naar de comm.server staan ze idd daar.
<leoquant> o ja,idd, maar vorig jaar deden we meetingology
<StefandeVries> Ja, met de bot van Alan Bell.
<leoquant> enfin de logs zijn een allegaartje, mag zo blijven..:)
<hannie> StefandeVries, zijn er geen problemen meer met de community server?
<StefandeVries> De afgelopen tijd niet meer, hannie.
<StefandeVries> leoquant, zolang er maar goed gelinkt wordt is dat geen probleem imo
<hannie> StefandeVries, ik wil iets vragen over de samenvatting van logs
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ja
<StefandeVries> Schiet, hannie.
<StefandeVries> In de huidige vorm worden topics, actions en stemmingen erin gezet.
<hannie> Is het mogelijk van dingen als ;topic, ;afspraak enz. een mooie samenvatting te maken
<hannie> Is het mogelijk daar een bepaalde lay-out op toe te passen?
<commandoline> 'if not url.startswith("http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/logs/"):'
<commandoline> natuurlijk, ik wilde niet dat mensen er willekeurige zware files in gingen gooien...
<StefandeVries> hannie, nee, in principe niet in de huidige vorm. Dan moet ik er een html-file van maken.
<commandoline> nou, dat is makkelijk op te lossen :)
<StefandeVries> En wat bedoel je met een 'mooie samenvatting'?
<leoquant> commandoline, ok fijn
<hannie> StefandeVries, dank voor je antwoord. Als het ooit mogelijk is wil ik meehelpen met ontwerp
<commandoline> klaar :)
<commandoline> nou alleen nog even uploaden...
<StefandeVries> hannie, het is mogelijk, maar nodig?
<StefandeVries> (Ik geef meteen toe dat de logs er niet mooi uitzien)
<hannie> StefandeVries, het zou de leesbaarheid zeer ten goede komen. Maar of het het extra werk waard is weet ik niet
<StefandeVries> Tsja, leesbaarheid is natuurlijk subjectief, maar een plain-text file is estetisch inderdaad verre van optimaal, om het maar licht uit te drukken.
<commandoline> ok, geupdate :)
<StefandeVries> Uhm, dit weekend heb ik waarschijnlijk tijd om er iets mooieres van te maken.
<leoquant> ok
<hannie> ok, laat het me maar weten als je wil dat ik wat voorbeelden geef van fraaie lay-out
<leoquant> The server encountered an error and could not complete your request.
<commandoline> dat zie ik nu ook :(
<leoquant> 500 error
<leoquant> rustig aan...:)
<commandoline> blijkbaar was de upgrade naar python 2.7 teveel van het goede :P
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> hannie, excuses, mijn computer had het op zijn heupen. Zei je nog wat?
<hannie> herhaal: ok, laat het me maar weten als je wil dat ik wat voorbeelden geef van fraaie lay-out
<StefandeVries> Vreemd. Oké.
<timo^> Wow! Vet! KDE Klok laat automatisch alle bijzondere dagen zien in zijn klok-applet :D
<commandoline> ok, nu doet 'ie het echt hier :)
<Oer> timo^, check 26 april eens?
<timo^> nope, jammer
<timo^> staat er niet in
<Oer> foei.
<timo^> wat dan
<StefandeVries> timo^, spelling? :P
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2011-12-08 <- direct maar even aangepast :)
<StefandeVries> Ik vergeet altijd dat ik mezelf aanwezig moet zetten..
<timo^> Oh, excuses heer StefandeVries, ik was mijn belofte van gisteren (2012-03-07) volledig vergeten
<timo^> .
<StefandeVries> Beter. :P
<hannie> StefandeVries, en ik vergeet wel eens ;endmeeting ;)
<StefandeVries> hannie, wat wil je daarmee zeggen?
<hannie> grapje (nadat jij zei dat je aanwezig zijn vergeet)
<StefandeVries> Ah :)
<hannie> flauw grapje
<StefandeVries> (Ik kon het even niet plaatsen in de context van nu :P)
<StefandeVries> En dan ga ik nu eens in de code van mwanzobot graven en aanpassingen doen?
<StefandeVries> ? -> .
<hannie> Ik ga verder met corrigeren van Ubuntu Server Guide
<StefandeVries> Typen. Het blijft moeilijk op sommige dagen.
 * commandoline heeft net ook even de logs doorgelezen, klinkt allemaal goed :)
<commandoline> workshop html/css kunen we binnenkort ook wel inplannen. (Maar vandaag nog niet ;))
<hannie> tof, commandoline
<commandoline> Ondertussen functioneert JFL, dus dat laat ik eerst even liggen.
<commandoline> OpenTeacher en OpenGameBuilder (nieuw) zijn eerst genoeg. :P
<hannie> commandoline, als ik cursus vertalen ga doen wil ik graag JFL testen
<hannie> in de praktijk
<timo^> ik moet even herstarten
<timo^> ik heb Kwin een beetje vernakt
<commandoline> hannie: ok :)
<StefandeVries> hannie, ik ben nu bezig aan het nieuwe logformaat.
<commandoline> help, een nieuw logformaat :P?
<commandoline> helaas voor mij :P
<hannie> StefandeVries, dat is geweldig
<commandoline> wat wordt het voor formaat, html?
<StefandeVries> commandoline, mja, als alles goed gaat is de omzetter dan niet meer nodig, dat scheelt versplintering. :P
<StefandeVries> HTML en CSS, ja
<commandoline> mooi, dat kan je gewoon in de wiki invoegen met speciale tags voor zover ik weet.
<commandoline> zolang het er maar even goed uitziet, vind ik het best ;)
<hannie> commandoline, ik had aan StefandeVries gevraagd of het mogelijk is de logs een fraaier uiterlijk te geven en een samenvatting te genereren
<hannie> Maar het moet natuurlijk niet al te gecomliceerd worden
<hannie> *gecompliceerd
<commandoline> ok
<StefandeVries> hannie, er wordt al een samenvatting gegenereerd.
<StefandeVries> (Scroll maar eens naar onder in eenr ecente log)
<commandoline> zoals http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log8046421242644.txt :)
<hannie> ik kijk even
<hannie> Ja, helemaal goed. Sorry voor de opmerking.
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> leoquant, MwanzoBot heeft nu HTML-logs :)
<StefandeVries> Ik breng 'm zo weer online.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, great
<leoquant> geniaal
<leoquant> brb
<commandoline> Ronnie: ik zie nu dat je het serverstuk van de ubuntu nl website in een apart project hebt geschoven.
<Ronnie> commandoline: yup
<Ronnie> heb je nog verbeterpunten?
<commandoline> blijft het ubuntu-nl-website project zeg maar 'aanspreekpunt' voor mensen buiten de teams?
<commandoline> dus dat we bugs etc. doorschuiven?
<Ronnie> bugs doorschuiven kan altijd, wanneer deze bij het verkeerde project gemeld zijn
 * commandoline had zelf alleen gehoord dat ~ubuntu-nl-website een team zou worden bestaande uit ~ubuntu-nl-serverteam en ~ubuntu-nl-webteam die dan samen het project zouden beheren, maar dit werkt vast ook prima :)
<Ronnie> bij voorkeur bij het goede project melden, anders idd website en dan regelen we het intern wel
<commandoline> ik weet wel waar ik het moet melden, het gaat me meer om iemand van buiten zeg maar een van de ubuntu nl teams, die de website als geheel ziet zeg maar.
<commandoline> maar mooi dat het nu gescheiden is :)
<Ronnie> ik heb wel hetzelfde team maintainer gemaakt
<Ronnie> misschien moet dat in de toekomst ook nog gescheiden worden, maar lijkt me nu nog niet nodig
<commandoline> mogelijk is het wat lastig als er bijv. nieuwe leden bij het webteam komen, die moeten dan weer door het serverteam op lp.net aan de groep worden toegevoegd. Maar dat is in de praktijk prima te doen.
<commandoline> zo vaak komt dat toch niet voor.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-09
<leoquant> hallo erkan^
<erkan^> hey leoquant
<erkan^> (-:
<erkan^> hoe is het?
<leoquant> gaat wel
<leoquant> en u?
<erkan^> ook goed
<erkan^> vermoeidheid
<leoquant> tijd voor mooi weer?
<leoquant> (of ziekig?)
<erkan^> de zon is weg
<erkan^> vanmorgen was het mooi weer
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> ik wil 20 celcius ツ
<erkan^> dat vind ik niet erg
<erkan^> gelukkig krijgen planten water van de wolken
<erkan^> ook bomen, bloempjes
<leoquant> ja, die bestaan ook
<Idroy> ey oh
<commandoline> hoi Idroy
<CasW> Let's go. Ha Idroy
<Idroy> hey commandoline en CasW :)
<commandoline> Idroy: als het goed is staat er nu wel een mailtje in de wacht bij de ubuntu-nl-artwork mailing list :P
<commandoline> (sinds 1 minuut)
<Idroy> ghehe, ik zal zo wel even kijken.
<commandoline> ok :)
<Idroy> hmm, vreemd nu heb ik hem niet, dan zal er bij mij wel iets fout zitten bij launchpad. Ookal heb ik me wel aangemeld voor die mailinglist
<commandoline> nou, ik heb weer het eerste mailadres gebruikt, maar dat staat nu wel in lp.net. Gevalideerd en wel.
<commandoline> nog even wachten, misschien heeft een mailserver wat vertraging...
<Idroy> hij staat in ieder geval wel in de message list
<commandoline> oh, dan is het toch goed? :)
<commandoline> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nl-artwork/msg00038.html <- hier staat 'ie wel?
<Idroy> ja klopt, volgens mij werkt het wel, alleen krijg ik nu niks in mijn inbox
<commandoline> misschien omdat jij 'm geaccepteerd hebt?
<commandoline> anders is het een lp.net bug.
<commandoline> (komt zo nu en dan voor, zou niet de eerste keer zijn.)
<Idroy> ik heb niks geaccepteerd
<Idroy> naja
<Idroy> vreemd
<Idroy> zo heb me voor de zekerheid even opnieuw aangemeld voor die mailing list
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-10
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen, leoquant.
<timo^> ha leoquant
<leoquant> hoi allen!
<leoquant> StefandeVries, mooie layout
<leoquant> mooie opmaak die log op de wiki
<timo^> zien?
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2011-12-08
<leoquant> hoi Herwin  en MichaelTel
<timo^> Netjes :)
<StefandeVries> Maar dat is gedaan met de omzetter van commandoline, niet met de nieuwe html-logs ;)
<leoquant> timo^, ja !
<leoquant> coperatief werk
<leoquant> o
<leoquant> ツ
<timo^> wat moet Verwacht "=" volgend op "timo" voorstellen? En even later hetzelfde, maar dan met 'leoquant'? weet jij dat StefandeVries? Het staat i/d logs
<StefandeVries> Foutje in de omzetter van commandoline.
<timo^> okey
<leoquant> tja...
<StefandeVries> Niets schokkends, toch?
<timo^> nee hoor
<timo^> gewoon pure nieuwsgierigheid ;)
<StefandeVries> Misschien maak ik er ooit nog tabellen van. maar ook daar komt dan weer kritiek op. Niet erg, maar een oneindige klus.
<StefandeVries> Voor grafici een klus om van te smullen, maar niet voor mij ;)
<timo^> vraag het idroy 8)
<StefandeVries> Dit is zijn moeite en tijd niet waard.
<timo^> hm
<timo^> je kunt het mij vragen, maar ik kan er niks mee ;)]
<Ronnie> voor welke klus zijn grafici nodig?
<timo^> de logs van MwanzoBot in tabellen te mikken
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat kan ik zelf.
<StefandeVries> De opmaak.
<StefandeVries> En zelfs daarvoor zijn geen grafici nodig.
<StefandeVries> Nutteloze tijdsbesteding. ;)
<Ronnie> het design en opmaak kan altijd later nog verbeterd worden
<StefandeVries> Mja, ik zie daar geen noodzaak toe voor meetinglogs.
<leoquant> de eerste aanzet/opzet kun je zien in ##pytest Ronnie
<leoquant> door even een start meeting te doen
<Ronnie> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log1853741712253.html
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: is het mogelijk om de acties bovenaan in de log te verzamelen, zodat je meteen een actielijst hebt
<StefandeVries> Niet in de huidige vorm.
<leoquant> of onderaan de lijst?
<leoquant> ok
<Ronnie> en misschien ook votes bij elkaar zetten, zodat meteen duidelijk is welke beslissingen zijn genomen
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: is het technisch moeiljik om te maken?
<StefandeVries> Nee, maar het probleem is dat iedereen het anders wil.
<leoquant> klopt ツ
<leoquant> maar op een bepaald moment is dat klaar hoor, dan is het jou oplossing
<StefandeVries> Onderaan, bovenaan, chronologisch. Ik vind het allemaal prima, maar ik heb ooit een lijn getrokken - 'zo, dit wordt het' - en als ik nu alles moet omgooien ben ik overt wee weken weer bezig omdat het iemand anders weer niet zint.
<leoquant> uhuh
<leoquant> dus je loopt niet tegen techn. grenzen aan
<StefandeVries> Zeker niet.
<leoquant> smaak is geen goede raadgever idd
<StefandeVries> Maar wel tegen grenzen van bereidwilligheid, so to speak.
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> kan ik mij voorstellen
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: je hebt gelijk, dat iedereen dat anders wil, toch (een van de vele meningen) vind ik dat het handiger is om ze zowel in chronologische volgorde hebt als onderaan of bovenaan (maakt mij niet zo veel uit) als samenvatting bij elkaar
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2011-12-08   Ronnie
<leoquant> is toch fraai nietwaar?
<StefandeVries> Ik snap dat je dat vindt, Ronnie. maar er zijn andere mensen met andere meningen en die kan/ga/wil ik niet allemaal inbouwen.
<Ronnie> (niet om extra druk uit te voeren) ik ben wel benieuwd of er mensen tegen zouden zijn als er een samenvatting onder aan de pagina geplakt zit en wat daar dan de rede van is. bovenaan kan ik me nog voorstellen dat daar mensen op tegen zijn trouwens
<StefandeVries> Die samenvatting onderaan.
<StefandeVries> Ah, coderestjes.
<StefandeVries> Die hoort er inderdaad niet.
<StefandeVries> De gehighlighte regels vormen nu de samenvatting.
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: zou je de gewone tekst meer kunnen laten inspringen dan de highlight, dat ziet er denk ik duidelijker uit (vooral voor de topics, dan is meteen duidelijk dat de tekst eronder een bij het topic hoort). Het zou nog beter zijn om elk type highlight nog een andere klasse te geven (bijv "highlight topic" "hightlight action" etc)
<Ronnie> dan kun je eventueel nog aparte styling toepassen per soort highlight
<StefandeVries> Dus ipv de highlights de normale tekst laten inspringen./
<StefandeVries> Is goed.
<Ronnie> en ipv losse teksten + <br /> zou ik ook divjes gebruiken
<Ronnie> plus ik zou ook de naam in een span net een aparte classe zetten
<Ronnie> dus iets als:
<StefandeVries> Ik snap wat je bedoelt.
<Ronnie> oke :D
<StefandeVries> En dan bouw ik het in.
<StefandeVries> En volgende week weer commentaar van een ander die de divs weer weg wil hebben.
<StefandeVries> En de week daarna weer commentaar op de aparte opmaak, want die ene kleur is toch wel écht even niet mooi op zijn/haar beeldscherm.
<leoquant> nee, klaar is klaar. het houdt een keer op
<StefandeVries> En zo blijf je bezig.
<StefandeVries> Goed.
<StefandeVries> Ik ga er vanmiddag aan werken.
<Idroy> ey oh
<CasW> Let's go. Ha Idroy.
<Idroy> :)
<Idroy> commandoline, ik krijg nu wel mails van de mailinglist, heb me gister dus even opnieuw er op aangemeld
<commandoline> ok, mooi :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, hoe is het met mwanzobot? Is ie vaker uitgevallen nog?
<StefandeVries> Eén keer volgens mij, maar ik was op dat moment bezig in SSH met de server dus het kan ook zijn dat ik 'm toen zelf per ongeluk afgesloten heb.
<StefandeVries> Dus: nee :)
<StefandeVries> Hallo Wanda-
<StefandeVries> hannie, ik heb een opzet gemaakt aan een nieuw logformaat.
<StefandeVries> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log5318554611438.html
<leoquant> Ronnie_android, hoi!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Stefan, ik zie dat de log nu in html is. :) Is het nog mogelijk om een uitvoer naar wiki syntax te maken?
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff: niet meer geloof ik, mwanzobot2wiki.appspot.com werkt niet meer.
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff: maar je kunt wel html invoegen in de wiki, trouwens...
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoe gaat dat?
<commandoline> even zien...
<commandoline> ten eerste heb je de broncode nodig
<commandoline> (rechtermuisknop, bron weergeven in firefox)
<commandoline> het stukje tussen <body> en </body>
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Yep, daar kom ik wel uit.
<commandoline> oja, had ik kunnen weten door de drupal mods :)
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/IRCInleiding?action=raw <- voorbeeldje
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik moet trouwens nog wel even kijken of ik daar dan voorkeur aan geef boven wiki syntax. Ik kan gewone logs eenvoudig in wiki syntax omzetten namelijk.
<commandoline> ja, ik ken je scriptje
<commandoline> ik heb het omgeschreven naar een python webapplicatie, wist je dat niet?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad/Vergadering20120310/Log
<commandoline> http://mwanzobot2moinmoin.appspot.com/
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, dat wist ik, maar dat werkt nu dus niet meer helaas.
<commandoline> nee, door die html output
<commandoline> maar dat is een stuk lastiger om te bouwen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het lijkt me makkelijker als er naast html output ook nog gewone log output zou zijn.
<commandoline> StefandeVries: heb je die code nog?
<StefandeVries> Morgen weer een dag.
<commandoline> ok :P
<commandoline> zit wat in :P
<StefandeVries> Want we krijgen nu precies waar ik bang voor was.
<StefandeVries> Maar ja.
<StefandeVries> Morgen.
<StefandeVries> En waarschijnlijk niet eens dan ivm school.
<commandoline> het heeft geen haast lijkt me, toch Thomas_de_Graaff?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nah. geen haast hoor. :)
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, de server is in staat tot PHP onder mijn account?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, volgens mij wel. Probeer maar eens.
<StefandeVries> Morgen.
<StefandeVries> Standaard wordt weer plaintext en HTML op commando.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-03-11
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen, leoquant.
<timo^> ha leoquant :)
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries
<leoquant> en timo^
<leoquant> hee  Idroy ツ
<Idroy> hey leoquant :)
<timo^> goedemorgen Idroy
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen, iedereen die binnenkomt. :)
<MichaelTel> Ook een goedemorgen van mij (ben ondertussen ff aan het opruimen)
<Idroy> :D
<timo^> MichaelTel: ohjee, grote mess?
<MichaelTel> nee hoor dat niet.. meer soort van voorjaarsschoonmaak ;)
<timo^> ah
<StefandeVries> Ik zou m'n kamer ook eens moeten stoffen en stofzuigen, eigenlijk.
 * Idroy gaat 14 oktober naar Radiohead :D
<timo^> gaaf Idroy :)
<timo^> ha Ronnie
<timo^> heet familie van jou Annie ? :P
 * timo^ hoorde een Annie v/d Crommenacker op de radio :P
<Ronnie> timo^: niet direct familie (geloof een een dochter van de zus van mijn oma), maar ze woont wel bij mijn ouders in de straat
<timo^> koel :P
<Ronnie> waarover was ze op de radion
<Ronnie> -n
<timo^> pff
<timo^> een fotoshoot ofzo
<timo^> 538 for WarChild had ze iets mee
<Ronnie> ik geloof dat dat een andere annie van den crommenacker is
<timo^> gheh
<Idroy> xD
<timo^> dat denk ik dan ja :P
<Ronnie> misschien deze: http://nl-nl.facebook.com/people/Anne-van-den-Crommenacker/100001876960630 (ziet er in ieder geval fotoshoot waardig uit)
<timo^> zou kunnen Ronnie
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, heb je de logo's al binnen? :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo Idroy, nee nog niet allemaal.
<Idroy> Oh okay
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, welk formaat moeten die posters eigenlijk worden?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik verwacht A3.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Of beter, doe maar A3.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Besluit hierbij genomen.
<Idroy> Ghehe, okay is goed :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Heb je al een idee?
<Idroy> Nog niet echt,
<Idroy> Komt vast nog wel :)
<timo^> Eventjes luckiboy op het forum hiernaartoe gewezen :)
<Idroy> ik zie het :)
<timo^> eens kijken of hij komt :)
<Idroy> :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idroy, T-shirt ontwerpen ook leuk?
<Idroy> sure, nog nooit gedaan though
<Idroy> maar lijkt me wel leuk
<Thomas_de_Graaff> We zijn van plan om Ubuntu NL shirts te laten maken namelijk.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> België heeft al wel een aantal mooie ontwerpen gemaakt die we zo zouden kunnen gebruiken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/PromotionMaterial/ProposalsT-shirts
<Idroy> ok, cool :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar wellicht is er nog iets leukers te bedenken. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Waar rekening mee gehouden dient te worden is het formaat van de opdruk. A3 max.
<Idroy> ah ok
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En twee kleuren, wit en Ubuntu oranje.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Verder zijn er beperkte kleuren shirt beschikbaar.
<Idroy> ik zou qua kleur van eht shirt denk ik zwart doen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> In Belgie heeft met versie 4 gedaan, ik vind versie 1 ook erg mooi moet ik zeggen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zwart is mooi idd. Maar chocolate brown kan ook mooi zijn.
<CasW> Oeh, leuk, t-shirts :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> In principe maakt de kleur van het shirt niet uit, je kan drie kwart zwart en een kwart bruin doen bij wijze van spreken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Versie in van de Belgische ontwerpen kan dus niet ivm A3 beperking. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/PromotionMaterial/ProposalsT-shirts
<Idroy> Ja, dat zou kunnen, alleen moet je wel dan rekening mee houden welke kleur de tekst gaat krijgen. Zeker als je het zwart/wit gaat doen ofzo
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die regel onderaan zou dan wegvallen.
<timo^> T-shirts! Leuk! :)
<Idroy> Ah ja, inderdaad
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Misschien is er ook wel iets te doen met de kaart van nederland contour en het ubuntu logo.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zal ook eens iets in elkaar prutsen. :D
<Idroy> :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zo kaart van Nederland in svg heb ik al. :D http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4a/Nederland_gemeenten_2007.svg
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Waar wikipedia al niet goed voor is.
<Idroy> Ghehe, je kan met inkscape ook heel gemakkelijk een .png naar .svg tracen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat is wellicht makkelijker.. want ik weet zo even niet hoe ik die gemeentes aan elkaar geplakt kan krijgen als één oppervlak. Union lukt, maar dan blijft het een enorm object.
<Idroy> http://inkscape.org/doc/tracing/tutorial-tracing.html
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, heb ook een vaag idee in me hoofd voor de poster :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mooi. :D Ik ben benieuwd.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hmmm Idroy als ik op ok druk in het trace bitmap venster gebeurd er niets?
<Idroy> hmmm vreemd, bij mij doet ie het wel gewoon
<Idroy> heb je het plaatje die je wilt tracen geselecteerd?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Oww... het venster blijft gewoon open, maar hij doet het wel. :D
<Idroy> klopt
<Idroy> :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wow, dat gaat echt goed. Ziet er beter uit dan het orginele plaatje. :D
<Idroy> :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hmmm.. van de kaart NL en logo valt echt niets te bakken. :D
<Idroy> hmmm, trouwens van die poster, dat is dus voor de linux themadag? En dat willen we/jullie promoten? Of meer de release party zelf?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idroy, het gaat om de Linux Themadag, daar zal een releaseparty zijn, maar dat is niet het main item.
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, ah okay
<Idroy> En dat linux thema dag is oorspronkelijk van hcc?
<Idroy> hey Ronnie
<Ronnie> hey Idroy
<Idroy> hmmm, ik heb laatst naar het plaatsen van die logo's in de footer gekeken, alleen gaat dat me waarschijnlijk niet lukken. Ik ben nogal slecht met css en php ;).
<Ronnie> css kan ik je mee helpen, php een beetje
<Ronnie> wat is het probleem
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Shirt ontwerpje: http://ubuntuone.com/4uWlmL2INYJTJcnRDe36Qy
<OerHeks> ik zou graag een Pangolin op een T-shirt hebben, of wacht, die kan ik laten borduuren.
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik krijg die logo's gewoon niet in de footer. Geen idee hoe ik dat zou moeten doen.
<Ronnie> kan dan niet gewoon met <img src="" /> ?
<Idroy> ga het proberen :)
<Ronnie> vergeet de alt tekst niet toe te voegen
<Idroy> moet ik dan dat hcc.bit logo gewoon ergens in de images map doen? en dan met <img src="/images/hcc.png" />  er in zetten?
<Idroy> met uiteraard de alt tekst
<Ronnie> ja
<Idroy> ah hebbes
<Idroy> heb er nu dit staan, alleen vindt 'ie de logo's niet: <img src="/images/bit.png" alt="Bit logo" /> Ik heb waarschijnlijk de plek waar die .png's staan verkeerd (staan in /images in de branch)
<Ronnie> ah ja, de website draait op /forum/ dus dat gaat zo niet
<Ronnie> gemakkelijker is om het volgende te doen:
<Ronnie> <div class="logo bit" title="logo bit">
<Ronnie> en dan in de css:
<Ronnie> #logo-bit { background: url('../images/logo-bit.png') no-repeat center center transparent; width: 20px; height: 20px; float: left }
<Ronnie> <div id="logo-bit" title="logo bit"> *
<Idroy> okay, en hoe zorg ik ernu voor dat die aanklikbaar is?
<Ronnie> <a id="logo-bit" ...>
<Ronnie> maar dan moet je nog wel in de css display:block toevoegen
<Idroy> en: <a id="logo-bit" ...> moet in die logo-bit div staan?
<Ronnie> nee, je kunt die div vervangen door de s
<Ronnie> s = a
<Idroy> a, hebbes
<Idroy> ah*
<Idroy> hoe sluit ie die <a id=> af? Met </a>?
<Idroy> of </div>?
<Idroy> hmmm, het wil me nog niet echt lukken, kijk er morgen wel verder naar
<Idroy> ben er bijna volgens mij :P
<Idroy> naja, ik ga maar eens
<Idroy> cya later
